#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-21
<hiatus> am i missing something or does the app categories not show up with the latest version of ubuntu?
<njin> Hallo, can someone manage bug 1001976 ? is not the first time that i see reported problems with citrix, but I don't know what is it. thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1001976 in Ubuntu "ICA Client (wfica): Citrix (Receiver) incomplete and not well integrated into Ubuntu Software Center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001976
<jussi> Is it possible to get legacy scrollbars back?
<seb128> jussi, try to LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 yourcommand?
<jussi> seb128: thats a fair hassel - Im currently on KDE using a couple of GTK apps, which Id like to have scrollbars same as my kde apps
<seb128> jussi, well set it in your session environment?
<jussi> seb128: sounds good - how would I do that?
<scriptwarlock> is a sudden of transfer/change of workspace to a certain app that occupies most of the desktop space horizontally is by design?
<seb128> jussi, dunno, I don't use KDE
<jussi> seb128: ok, thanks anyway
<seb128> jussi, you can try to gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false
<seb128> should work as well
<scriptwarlock> is a sudden transfer/change of workspace to a certain app that occupies most of the desktop (or in minimize mode) space horizontally is by design?
<jussi> seb128: ahh that works, thank you
<seb128> jussi, yw
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> didrocks: hey, did you do the stuff that shows the nautilus favorites in the nautilus quicklist?
<tsdgeos> found a blog that claims you did
<didrocks> tsdgeos: indeed
<tsdgeos> but you can't trust the interwebs these days :D
<didrocks> heh :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: there's a bug in which if the folder is called foo_bar
<tsdgeos> it things _ is the "underline stuff"
<tsdgeos> so you get foobar with b underlined
<tsdgeos> didrocks: if you point me where to look at i'd like to try to fix it
<didrocks> ah interesting :)
<didrocks> yeah, one sec, take the ubuntu nautilus branch
<tsdgeos> probably some gtk thing creeping in
<didrocks> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu
<didrocks> should be gtk I'm afraid
<didrocks> let me look, one sec
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I would say the bug is in dbusmenu
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look at both
<tsdgeos> tx for the pointers
<didrocks> I pass the bookmark content straight from the one shown in nautilus sidebar
<didrocks> tsdgeos: see debian/patches/12_unity_launcher_support.patch
<seb128> tsdgeos, didrocks: bug #961129 might need to be undupped, it was marked as duplicate of a bug that got fixed before precise, if that's still an issue it might turns out it was not a dup and should be changed back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 903200 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #961129 Underscore on menu items change on switching focus" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/903200
<didrocks> thanks for the pointer seb128, tsdgeos you maybe want to keep that one in mind
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/961170 too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 961170 in unity-2d "Folders with underscore in name shown incorrectly in Home Launcher quicklist" [Undecided,New]
<MGandTL> 'afternoon all. I'm running quantal, and I'd like to build unity and get started, but I've got a problem with dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/999250/ - the current version of libboost is 1.49
<tsdgeos> didrocks: are you sure it's not expected dbusmenu behaviour? because dbusmenu-qt has code that converts _ to &, so it seems to be the designed behaviour that _ is the marker for underlining in dbusmenu
<tsdgeos> or at least the dbusmenu-qt implementator though so
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it is, but I'm not sure how it should be treated then when you want an underscore to be an undescore
<didrocks> tsdgeos: does __ works? (2 underscore)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: yep
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> "works" as in
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so maybe change the nautilus quicklist patch to replace _ with __?
<tsdgeos> i get foo_bar in the quicklist when the folder is called foo__bar
<tsdgeos> didrocks: makes sense to me
<didrocks> that should do it ;)
<tsdgeos> ok, will code the patch
<didrocks> thanks tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> tomorrow, getting close to my eod
<tsdgeos> like 5 min away from it
<MGandTL> Can anyone tell me how to fix the dependency problem and build unity?
<mhall119> MGandTL: did you build Nux first?
<MGandTL> ...nope. Didn't have on precise, so I assumed I didn't have to.
<mhall119> MGandTL: I've been told it's usually a good idea
<MGandTL> Even so, I presume that to do that I would have to get nux, which depends upon an old version of lobboost.
<MGandTL> *libboost
<mhall119> MGandTL: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/#build-nux
<MGandTL> thanks, will read that.
<greyback> MGandTL: I'm a fan of this doc http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<MGandTL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999250/
<MGandTL> I should clarify-I know how to, but I can't install dependencies.
<MGandTL> but thanks for the advide. :D
<greyback> MGandTL: sorry I didn't read up. What version of libboost1.46-dev have you installed?
<mhall119> MGandTL: that should all be condensed into http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ now
<MGandTL> np. I haven't. apt-get build-dep fails as I've got 1.49
<MGandTL> I can manually install 1.46...but shouldn't the depency be on the most recent version, or a specific version?
<MGandTL> thanks mhall119.
<mhall119> np
<MGandTL> stuff it, I'll install 1.46. Thanks for the help everyone!
<greyback> MGandTL: sorry that's all I can recommend. the package build-depends explicitly requires 1.46
<MGandTL> greyback, no problem. I gathered. ;)
<greyback> MGandTL: well good luck with the build!
<MGandTL> ...uh-oh. Build errors, looks like somewhere in boost. Oh well, thanks for your time. This evening's job. :D Thanks for the help again greyback.
<greyback> MGandTL: np
<Roshan> hello everyone,
<ais523> hi
<Roshan> i hav an idea that ask for more consistency
<Roshan> can we extend non-active behaviour to windows title bar?
<Roshan> both in active and inactive windows, the color of titlebar and border is same
<ais523> hmm, that might just be a feature of the theme, because I'm reasonably sure that Compiz can do that already
<ais523> so it might just be a case of finding where inactive title bar color is set in the theme and changing it
<Roshan> ais523, oh..thanx..
<Roshan> just hope that the upstream devs noticed it
<Roshan> ais523 , which color caould bmake a better consistency , given the color in active windows is black?
<Roshan> ais523, is ubuntu 12.10 go for a new theme??
<ais523> probably a lighter shade of gray is usual
<ais523> I'm not in charge of theming (or anything else), so can't really tell you about any plans that might not be there (I'm not an Ubuntu developer)
<Roshan> ok..me too..:)
<Roshan> and still dreaming of a Ubuntu dev one day:)
<Roshan> ais523, do u know how to make GTK+3 theme?
<ais523> no
<Roshan> Quit
<bobweaver> Hello there could I ask a newbie question plz What are some of the tools  that you all use to develop unity scopes and lens ? Are there any gui tools ? Would qtdesign work ? Or I guess my question is what are your fav. programs to write unity lens plugins and daemon's in ? thanks for your time.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-22
<bobweaver> brb reboot time
<thumper> bobweaver: some of the lenses and scopes are in vala, others in python
<thumper> I don't believe there are any explicit tools
<bobweaver> thanks thumper  sorry for cutting in and out I was restarting gnome-session
<bobweaver> I am trying to hack in some new lens for ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> by using others that are all ready there but I have to make some "templeates" (I think ) / somepartofdash.qml and was wondering if there was a easy way to make layout with out hand coding
<bobweaver> I think that I have to make a section for what I am trying to do here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~s-team/ubuntutv/trunk/files/head:/shell/dash/
<bobweaver> then tie the lens scope and daemon in but I could be wrong. all in all I am learning a ton and for that I just have one more thing that I love about Ubuntu :)
<thumper> bobweaver: you do realise that the ubuntutv is a prototype and not a product right?
<bobweaver> thumper,  yup 100% thumper  here is a video of me using a live cd that I created yesterday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbRRrJEwZ3E
<bobweaver> thumper,  I get a box of ubuntu cd from a local coc member I gives these to stores to handout to there customers  I also give them a book of pdf's that I have gotten from a number of places. I am trying to get cardboard cut outs to hold the  pre-installed computers. But There is one store that the owner is awesome and I would like to drop off a box with Ubuntu TV (prototype) at his store but would like to make most of the launchers wor
<bobweaver> k before I do that. Just to spread the word and to get the hype going.
<bobweaver> more then it already is ,that is .
<elky> Hi, I keep having bug# 962852 happen to me every few weeks. seb128 and I debugged it last time but with no luck, and it's just happened again. Any thoughts?
<elky> bug 962852
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 962852 in unity (Ubuntu) "icons stuck at top of unity dash" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962852
<seb128> gord, hey, did you ever see something like that? do you have any idea what debug infos would be useful?
<seb128> gord, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/97974155/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-23%2020%3A14%3A50.png
<seb128> gord, screenshot of the issue
<ais523> hmm, I wonder what happens if you just restart Unity (alt-F2 unity)
<ais523> actually, I wonder if you can get that toolbar appearance by adding several hundred invisible icons to the launcher
<ais523> that's the sort of thing that's within the realms of possibility that it could happen due to a bug
<ais523> and that icon that is half-visible in the screenshot is update manager + a notification, which could explain what changed while someone was away from the computer
<gord> woh, thats a strange one, i don't think there are easily accessible things that could be debugged out of it though. looks very tricky to debug
<elky> ais523, the reference points to some of the lower icons stays visible, but with exaggerated spacing
<elky> well "visible"
<elky> accessible, i can hover over the dock and get the tooltips show, and clicking works
<ais523> when it happens, do you get tooltips (of any sort) if you hover over apparently empty spaces on the launcher?
<ais523> and is everything where it "ought" to be when that happens, just invisible?
<elky> yes, that
<elky> well, in the right order, but as i said, with exaggerated spacing
<gord> laptop and the netbook aren't the same resolution are they?
<elky> gord, no, this is a hp mini, with it's special snowflake resolution
<elky> the laptop is nvidia with not-huge resolution. it's not running right now, but i could start it after dinner and check
<ais523> my current guess at the culprit is the rendering library
<elky> i need to go make dinner, i'll look back here after i'm finished
<ais523> I've already caught the tooltips acting oddly with my own locally patched Unity (if you repeatedly change what a tooltip says, the text eventualy gets rendered in the wrong position on the tooltip)
<ais523> *eventually
<elky> ais523, any way to test your theory?
<ais523> not that I can think of immediately
<ais523> restarting Unity but not bamfdaemon should test whether the fault is with which icons exist or how they're being drawn, at least
<elky> how do i do that?
<ais523> alt-f2 then type "unity" in the box that appears
<elky> my recollections of debugging with seb suggested it didn't help anything
<elky> just did it however, and no change yet
<elky> no change at all :(
<ais523> it normally causes a pretty obvious screen redraw
<ais523> alt-f2 can be temperamental, you can try doing it from a terminal instead
<ais523> (although you can't then close the terminal until you log out, or you'll be left without a window manager)
<ais523> that's actually probably worth doing anyway, as you'll see any warning or error messages from unity in the terminal
<elky> well yes, it redrew the screen
<elky> but not the change we wanted ;)
<gord> elky, do you normally have enough launcher icons to fill up the launcher? ie: some of them fold
<elky> gord, not usually
<elky> i might have had, i can't say now
<gord> does feel like something to do with the maths surrounding that kind of thing
<elky> there's probably a way to check, yeah
<elky> ais523, i actually pastebinned that last time for seb: <elky> oh, my terminal has a heap of output because i ran unity... http://paste.ubuntu.com/949268/
<gord> nothing very useful in there i'm afraid
<ais523> elky: and re-running unity doesn't clear up the problem?
<ais523> I think I have another idea
<tsdgeos> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/nautilus/fix_quicklist_underscore/+merge/106760
<didrocks> tsdgeos: great, having a look :)
<ais523> elky: could you run the command "dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.ayatana.bamf /org/ayatana/bamf/matcher org.ayatana.bamf.matcher.RunningApplicationsDesktopFiles" in a terminal (not the one you're using to run Unity)?
<ais523> and tell me whether the reply looks sensible or not?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: have to logout for 3 min, back in a moment
<elky> ais523, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000498/
<elky> why does it say unity2d?
<ais523> now, /that's/ out of place, definitely
<elky> that's quite cute.
<elky> silly 2d, you don't belongs there!
<ais523> when I do that, with my working terminal, it doesn't list unity-2d-panel as running
<elky> now, how do we figure why/when it started?
<tsdgeos> bac
<tsdgeos> k
<ais523> I guess we could see if the process has a parent, although it probably doesn't
<ais523> it's a little awkward to work out the raw dbus calls for a particular window
<elky> melissa@lamia:~$ pstree | grep 2d    ...     |-2*[unity-2d-panel---2*[{unity-2d-panel}]]
<ais523> ah, neat, didn't know about that; I'd probably have tried to use pgrep
<ais523> I suppose one crazy thing to try would be killall unity-2d-panel, to see what happens
<didrocks> tsdgeos: looks good to me, will merge and sponsor Thanks! :) (maybe I'll just change the free to a g_free() for coherence)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ah it's g_free
<ais523> are free and g_free actually identical?
<tsdgeos> i thought it was gfree :D
<tsdgeos> but failed to compile
<tsdgeos> and was a lazy bastard to not look for the correct naming
<elky> ais523, anything else you want me to check before i do that, incase it leaves me needing to reboot?
<ais523> I can't think of anything immediately, but I'll probably think of something just after it's already crashed the system :)
<ais523> I guess we could look for windows belonging to unity-2d-panel, to figure out where they'd gone onscreen
<ais523> but it wouldn't explain why the process was running
<elky> ais523, alt-tab shows nothing
<didrocks> ais523: for a gchar*, there is no difference between the 2 :)
<ais523> what do you mean by that?
<elky> alt-tabbing through open windows
<ais523> didrocks: how does g_free know it's a gchar* and not some sort of object
<ais523> elky: as in, what you expect, or nothing at all?
<elky> there's nothing i can't attribute to something else
<ais523> unity-2d-panel is almost certainly marked as not user-focusable
<elky> ah ok
<ais523> as it wouldn't make sense to put it in the alt-tab display for people who were actually running Unity 2D
<elky> true
<elky> ok well how can we check for it?
<ais523> if you repeat that dbus-send command, but with RunningApplications rather than RunningApplicationsDesktopFiles, you get a list of internal names that bamf's using for the various applications
<ais523> then you can try to figure out which is which using more dbus-sends
<elky> ok... so i just ran unity again from alt-f2 out of curiosity. I now have another unity2d
<ais523> two of them?
<elky> well 3. there were 2 before
<ais523> ah
<elky> the *2 in pstree means 2
<didrocks> ais523: sizeof(object), a gchar* is just an alias to a char*. g_free just handles NULL
<ais523> didrocks: free also handles null
<didrocks> are you sure? after so many years of glib… ;)
<ais523> yes, it's one of the very few standard C library functions that doesn't segfault if you pass it NULL as an argument
<ais523> (it does have a tendency to segfault when passed any other invalid input, though)
<ais523> hmm, nothing in unity(1) implies that it tries to open unity-2d
<ais523> it doesn't make any sense for compiz to open unity-2d, either
<elky> ais523, ah wait. when you said alt+f2, was it supposed to do searching of apps? i have to hit alt again afterwards to get the single input bar
<ais523> elky: the current window manager /is/ compiz, right? (you can check by seeing if a compiz process is running and if a metacity window is running)
<ais523> and alt-f2 opens a run dialog box that is cunningly disguised as a lens
<ais523> it's equivalent to running a one-liner in the terminal, except without the terminal, and it sometimes autocompletes in obnoxious ways
<elky> compiz and compiz-decorator are there, no metacity
<ais523> right, so restarting unity - which restarts compiz - is somehow loading unity-2d-panel
<ais523> but unity(1) doesn't mention unity-2d-panel anywhere, and compiz has no reason to load unity-2d-panel because they're incompatible with each other
<elky> ais523, just making sure. I've had the lens autocomplete in some weird ways; its filtering out "unity-2d" launchers, so perhaps those unity2d things are there by me opening them accidentally
<ais523> I was wondering about that
<ais523> use a terminal to restart unity to make sure (see if you get another unity-2d-panel or not)
<ais523> hmm, maybe I'll go complain about alt-f2's behaviour someday, its autocomplete is wonky enough to make it near-unusable sometimes
<elky> ais523, it did a very much different screen redraw just then
<elky> and no additional unity2ds
<elky> ais523, you have my permission to cite this chat log when you do ;)
<elky> killed all the unity-2d-panel processes now too
<ais523> anything visible happen when you did?
<ais523> the screen redraw from restarting unity is really noticeable, it takes several seconds on my netbook
<elky> killing the 2ds didn't do anything visible. starting them made the top panel blink, doing `unity` made the screen go away then come back
<seb128> elky, do you have any other unity-2d process? like launcher ones?
<elky> (i may also have missed the panel blink when killing them)
<elky> seb128, not in pstree
<ais523> OK, I think the unity-2d stuff was a red herring
<ais523> BAMF is doing its job correctly, which means that the launcher is getting sane input; it's just producing insane output
<ais523> is the launcher still messed up?
<ais523> even after restarting unity?
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000519/ is what shows for "unity"
<elky> ais523, i agree, 2d was a red herring because alt+f2 needs to take a flying leap :)
<ais523> that looks correct
<elky> ok well if you're out of ideas, I can deal with stupified unity for a few days, ping me as you think of anything else
<ais523> I'm not really out of ideas, just trying to narrow things down
<elky> ok, cool
<ais523> I think it's pretty clear that the problem is in unity-launcher somewhere
<elky> is there a way I can log the output that the launcher is producing?
<ais523> not really, I guess you could use a screen recording program and video it
<elky> yeah i didn't phrase that well
<ais523> I guess the next thing is to work out if all the icons are "in position"
<ais523> you say that towards the bottom, they're really spread out?
<ais523> is there anything "in between" them, that you can interact with with mouse hovering or clicking?
<elky> they're spread out the whole way along. and some are not even showing, they're somewhere "above" the panel. they can scroll, but i can't see the scrolling to control it
<elky> clicking between the tooltipped areas does nothing
<ais523> I'm going to go look at the source for that bit
<elky> one thing seb was going to try, was having the icons shrunk down to 32 instead of the gigantic default size
<ais523> I use 32 as my default size
<ais523> system settings | behaviour | look, and it's the bottom control in the dialog box
<elky> yep i've always set my unity to that size
<elky> even when it was experimental
<elky> the default size is just absurd on a netbook
<elky> especially a shallow resolution like the hp minis
<ais523> I set it from the experimental settings before I realised it was in the regular settings too :)
<elky> same
<elky> i actually didn't know it was there until seb told me when we debugged last time
<elky> other than changing what's pinned, that's really the only change i make from unity defaults
<ais523> gah, why does this code use inconsistent names for everything everywhere
<ais523> trying to work out what the difference between a tray and a menu view panel is, and which the launcher is
<elky> that could well be part of the problem ;)
<elky> Naming for all this wizzy gui stuff is confusing anyway. I still have no idea what to call the bar thingy that slides out. or what the top-of-the-screen thingy is. or what the big rectangular thingy is.
<elky> Nobody seems to use the same words as the next person
<elky> some even use the same word for all of them!
<gord> top bit = panel, left bit = launcher, rectangular thingy = dash
<ais523> sorry, IRC client just segfaulted…
<ais523> the bar that slides out when you tap Alt is called the HUD; the big rectangular thing you get when you tap Super is the Dash (and each individual screen of it is called a Lens)
<ais523> I don't actually know what the bar at the top of the screen is called; the bit over the right is the "indicator menu", but that doesn't seem to apply to the whole bar
<didrocks> the top bar is the panel
<ais523> right, thanks
<ais523> (and that makes sense by analogy with gnome 2)
<elky> heh
<ais523> bleh, this program is mixing nux and two different sets of raw OpenGL calls
<ais523> I sort-of get the feeling from Unity's source that it was written in a hurry
<gord> no, nux was something we chose because we could mix opengl calls and nux
<ais523> right, makes sense
<elky> ais523, Don't go saying that too loud, the laughter might be deafening.
<ais523> just makes the code hard to follow
<ais523> I've been considering writing a drop-in replacement for BAMF using entirely different algorithms, just for fun really, to see how accurate I can get it
<ais523> also because the current architecture of BAMF fails at corner cases and there's no obvious way to fix it
<ais523> anyway, I have to /away for a while, got a seminar to attend…
<seb128> ais523, can we encourage you to contribute fixes to the current code rather? ;-)
<elky> ais523, i wonder, you know how you said rewriting the icon or launcher name or whatever can make it trip out if you do it too much... what about highlights in, say, irc?
<elky> could they bank up too high and make it flip out?
<elky> so like every time xchat gets pinged
<didrocks> tsdgeos: FYI, avoid to edit those patch by hand
<didrocks> tsdgeos: you didn't bump the lines number, and so the patch applies, but the package FTBFS as the file is truncated
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i didn't apply it byhand
<tsdgeos> i got the source and then did some quilt stuff
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hum, weid, the line numbers didn't change, quilt would obviously change the lines
<didrocks> @@ -0,0 +1,133 @@
<tsdgeos> not saying i did something wrong :D
<didrocks> your file is taking now more lines
<tsdgeos> true
<didrocks> was scratching my head why the file was truncated :)
<tsdgeos> that part i hand edited, since for some reason my header was somehow different
<tsdgeos> and took one line more
<tsdgeos> my quilt diff didn't have the Index: nautilus-3.5.1/src/unity-bookmarks-handler.c stuff
<tsdgeos> so i copied it back
<tsdgeos> obviously too much
<didrocks> if I replay your patch to the vanilla version and quilt refresh, it's fine
<didrocks> the lines are bump
<didrocks> bumped*
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> so no need for me to update my patch?
<didrocks> no no, was just a notice :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: any idea why i can't change the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/nautilus/fix_quicklist_underscore to merged?
<tsdgeos> it's *my* branch
<tsdgeos> i should be able to change it, no?
<didrocks> it is already merged, isn't it?
<didrocks> (the status)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the credential is the destination owner one, which makes sense
<didrocks> as you are claiming it's merged into the destination
<tsdgeos> didrocks: status of the merge request is merged
<tsdgeos> not status of the branch itself
<tsdgeos> under the "Branch information" stuff
<didrocks> what is the status of the branch?
<didrocks> where do you see it?
<tsdgeos> scroll down a bit
<tsdgeos> under the "Branch information" header in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/nautilus/fix_quicklist_underscore
<didrocks> ah
<tsdgeos> can you edit that?
<didrocks> never used that TBH after years of coding in launchpad and bzr :)
<didrocks> no, I can't edit yours
<tsdgeos> i usually have a yellow edit button there
<tsdgeos> i can't edit mine either :D
<didrocks> weird, I guess it's because you did it in the "nautilus" namespace
<tsdgeos> the problem if that if I don't set that to "merged" it still shows in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid
<didrocks> which corresponds to upstream nautilus
<tsdgeos> polluting my view of that
<didrocks> where we both don't have the right
<didrocks> (same for the bug, you opened it against upstream nautilus)
<tsdgeos> i didn't open it
<tsdgeos> i reassigned it :D
<didrocks> ok, the guy opening it did it against the wrong component :)
<tsdgeos> so it'll be there forever?
<didrocks> maybe try on #launchpad, ask them to change the status?
<tsdgeos> will do
<tsdgeos> tx
<didrocks> but yeah, the credential should be either project owner OR branch owner
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i wasn't logged in ... :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ok, so a sensible explanation in the end :)
<tsdgeos> do you guys what is responsible for the "eject even if busy" dialog when trying to eject a busy device?
<tsdgeos> it doesn't really work
<tsdgeos> and you end up in an infinite loop
<tsdgeos> of pressing "eject, i don't care"
<tsdgeos> and the dialog showing up again :D
<kwoot> Can anybody tell me how to add something globally to the launcher using a script? For a desktop post-install script, so before users are known to the system.
<bobweaver> kwoot,  you are talking about packaging ? and postinst or preinst ?
<kwoot> Hi alan_g, well at the moment simply a bash script to be run manually (it already adds our network printers and joins to the AD domain using likewise). I also want to add our time registration tool in the launcher (just to make it nice) and some dekstop items to shares that I try to mount using pam_mount.
<kwoot> alan_g: if there are postinst hooks to the standard iso image (like if exist file x then exec that thing) would also be very nice
<bobweaver> kwoot,  that is in debconf
<kwoot> alan_g: but the most important thing right now is adding someting to the launcher.
<bobweaver> for servers set up or not qbiquity
<kwoot> bobweaver: what is? the launcher thing?
<bobweaver> you can make small script run form applications
<bobweaver>  /usr/share/applications/name.desktop
<bobweaver> exec =  gnome-terminal -e 'bash -lc " CODE GOES HERE "';
<kwoot> bobweaver: i found the usr/share/applications dir but adding a file there does not mean it shows up in the launcher
<bobweaver> really ?
<bobweaver> kwoot,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<kwoot> My postinst adds a desktop file to /usr/share/applications. Then when a user signs in he gets a fresh homedir and a desktop session, but not an extra launcher. So where is the current laucher configuration stored?
<bobweaver> I dont know I am sorry
<kwoot> bobweaver: the url is great, thanks! But it only works for already existing users. I will however use some of the scripts in my setup. Great stuff!
<bobweaver> Kwoot I wonder if there is option to put in auto not sure thou
<ais523> <seb128> ais523, can we encourage you to contribute fixes to the current code rather? ;-) <-- the problem is that the current matching algorithm of the code is almost entirely a) dependencies on things that are unsafe to depend on, and b) special cases
<seb128> ais523, what do you consider "unsafe to depend on"? just curious
<ais523> seb128: which desktop file was used to actually launch an application
<seb128> ais523, I guess a lot of that has to do with experience, there is no clean way to do matching (or at least there was not at the time bamf was started, some things improved since)
<ais523> measured by getting the window manager to add it as an X property to its window
<ais523> this works in all the most common cases, but there are a lot of cases (multiple .desktop files for the same application, application closes its initial window and launches another, application launched from command line…) that make it fail
<seb128> like there is lot of diffling around and hacks to support exotic setups
<ais523> and it's quite easy to end up with multiple copies of the same command in the launcher
<ais523> I sort-of have theories on how to do it in a cleaner way, but they're very experimental and so I wouldn't want to try to apply them to the current codebase
<seb128> right, well experimentation is cool and maybe something great will come out of it ;-)
<seb128> still we can probably fix some of those cases on what we have
<seb128> like the "closes its initial window and launches another" is fixed in trunk
<seb128> it's bug #995916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995916 in unity (Ubuntu) "No launcher icon or Alt+Tab entry for Gimp windows" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995916
<ais523> seb128: that's not exactly the case I'm thinking of
<ais523> with me, it happens with Wine; it'll match it to the correct Wine application on the initial window, then to the wrong Wine application on the reload
<ais523> even with trunk bamf
<elky> ais523, I'm still here for a short time if you have more ideas :P
<ais523> unless I've got the wrong repo
<ais523> elky: I'm reasonably sure it's a bug in the code that does the layout for the launcher
<ais523> but I couldn't actually find the code in question
<elky> so did you see my theory earlier?
<ais523> no
<ais523> seb128: that said, I've /also/ seen 995916, which at least seems possible to fix with the current codebase
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000680/
<seb128> ais523, it would be good if you open bugs about the buggy cases you run into, or chat about with DBO or Trevinho (they are the ones doing most of the bamf work)
<ais523> elky: that can't be the problem by itself, but it might be what triggers it
<ais523> as in, the bug's somewhere else, but that might be the codepath that causes the bug to expose
<ais523> bamf really needs help from the actual applications to do everything I want it to do, sadly
<seb128> ais523, the issue with things like "run something from the command line" is that you get virtually no info to match to an icon and proper user friendly name for the launcher entry
<ais523> well, unless I'm allowed to run the applications at package install time to check how they behave (obviously ridiculous), or on the buildds (only slightly less ridiculous)
<Trevinho> ais523: actually it doesn't make the difference from which desktop you run an app in BAMF...
<ais523> seb128: well, a modification I'm already using in my local Unity is, if there's only one window of an application open, to show its title as the launcher entry tooltip rather than the name of the application
<seb128> ais523, right, which is why toolkits got improved support
<ais523> Trevinho: yes it does, this is very easily proved using any "run in terminal" launcher entry
<Trevinho> it matches windows, associating them to .desktop files... This doesn't depend on which one you used
<seb128> ais523, could you please open bugs with infos about those? that might help to discuss them and come to solutions
<ais523> it does, because which .desktop file you used is saved as an xprop on the window
<Trevinho> ais523: that's another case...
<Trevinho> ais523: when using a launcheritem you're running a bamfapplication... that is currently in non-running state.
<ais523> so bamf itself is starting the application, and remembering the desktop because of that?
<elky> ais523, if you agree that's a possibility, we ought to be able to test the hypothesis then
<ais523> it comes to the same thing from the user interface point of view
<Trevinho> no ais523... the application is ran by unity, but the bamfApplication is already opened... Not newly generated by the daemon
<ais523> elky: I guess it wouldn't be too hard to write a simple application that used dbus to spam the launcher (rather than notify-osd) with notifications, would be useful for testing generally even if it doesn't solve this problem
<ais523> Trevinho: let me go set up a test right now
<ais523> this would be easier if gnome-open actually matched its documentation…
<Trevinho> however ais523 I ensure you that there are so many corner cases that it's not so easy to handle everything in the same way
<ais523> guess I'll use nautilus instead
<ais523> Trevinho: I agree that there are loads of corner cases
<ais523> however, many of the ones I've seen in bamf source (the OpenOffice special cases, for instance) could be handled in a more general way than special-casing one application
<Trevinho> ais523: not sure about OO... Not everything of that codepath can be generalized
<Trevinho> some parts yes, but not everything
<Trevinho> ais523: the wine case is something I'd like to work on, but I simply had other priorities before... However there I think that just having wine to generate .desktop files with StartupWMClass that matches the .exe file could be an improvement, even if I'm not sure he can do that on installation time
<ais523> ooh, I was hoping there was something along the lines of StartupWMClass in the .desktop file format
<ais523> Trevinho: hmm, so what I did was created three .desktop files in .local/share/applications, each of which opened a shell in a terminal, but with different names (two using the same shell, one using the third)
<Trevinho> ais523: for example for the web-app code (chromium) I always tried to avoid to introduce too much special code only chromium-related... It worked well, but there are some cases where we can't just "think in general", so I had to accept that few codepaths depends on chromium itself, even if they're reduced to the minimum
<ais523> I opened each of them via Nautilus, in order to avoid BAMF getting involved in the launch
<ais523> and bamf grouped them all together, but separately from a terminal I launched via the launcher
<ais523> and if I launch a terminal via keyboard shortcut, that one groups with the launcher terminal
<ais523> anyway, one improvement I /would/ like to make is to recognise whether a launcher entry is a subset of another
<Trevinho> ais523: can you give a try to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/better-wmclass-filter ?
<Trevinho> ais523: they should be grouped together, unless they don't have a different startupWMClass...
<ais523> OK, I merged your changes with the trunk I already had
<Trevinho> make sure you reload both unity and bamfdaemon
<ais523> I know
<ais523> bleh, it put everything onto the same desktop, I forgot it does that when you restart Unity (although ofc it's inevitable)
<elky> ais523, cool. well i'm going to head to bed now, let me know how you go with the test if you make it
<elky> I'll leave the machine in its broken state until i get totally pissed off at it, ping me with debug ideas if you need to
<ais523> Trevinho: well, I get completely the same result as stock BAMF with respect to the terminals
<ais523> but now I have two copies of Akregator, the pinned one and the one that's actually running
<ais523> your patch seems to have chosen a better one than the one I had pinned
<Trevinho> that's weird...
<ais523> bleh, testing this would be easier if I could just open a .desktop file from the command line
<ais523> gnome-open is meant to do it, but it opens the .desktop file in gedit rather than running the application it describes
<ais523> (and this is with executable bit set)
<ais523> Trevinho: OK, here's one for you; if I open test1.desktop (which is not the same BAMF application as gnome-terminal.desktop), and also gnome-terminal.desktop, then run the command gnome-terminal in each, then the terminal opened from the test1 window is part of the test1 application, and the terminal opened from the gnome-terminal window is part of the gnome-terminal application
<ais523> and yet I ran exactly the same command in each case
 * ais523 diffs the xprop output
<Trevinho> well... it depends how you started them...
<ais523> let me try running /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop from Nautilus
<Trevinho> have you used --disable-factory in one of them?
<ais523> not intentionally
<Trevinho> I mean, they're two different proceses...
<ais523> oh, interesting: gnome-terminal.desktop groups with test1
<Trevinho> well, if they matches the content is right...
<Trevinho> just gnome-terminal.desktop should have an higher priority
<Trevinho> depending on where is placed in your system and its basename
<ais523> so test1 is in .local/share/applications, gnome-terminal is in /usr/share/applications
<Trevinho> so test1 has an higher prio
<ais523> now, if I close all test1 windows, then open test2 via Nautilus, it counts as a test2 window not a test1 window
<ais523> and if I then open test1, it counts as a test2 window too
<ais523> (this is with your BAMF)
<ais523> and I now have way too many terminal windows, let me close some
<ais523> priority seems to be involved in the desktop files I'm opening /somehow/, but it's unclear how BAMF is getting at that information
<ais523> oh, must be zeitgeist, obviously
<Trevinho> well... the idea is that if the .desktop files are pointing to the same app, then they're basically all the same from a launching point of view... The difference is that the first .desktop on the priority list is used... Until you don't pin another to the launcher
<ais523> if I open a launcher from Nautilus, it puts it in zeitgeist, and then BAMF is looking at that to determine the highest priority…
<ais523> does BAMF know what is and isn't pinned, by the way?
<Trevinho> ais523: yes, it's possible that something sets the .desktop files as xproperty
<Trevinho> yes
<ais523> Nautilus doesn't, I checked that one
<ais523> set an xproperty, I mean
<Trevinho> favorite applications daemon-side are the applications on the launcher, even if not opened
<ais523> but it does add zeitgeist entries for .desktop files it opens
<ais523> and that must be shuffling the priorities around
<Trevinho> ais523: need to go now... brb, feel free to report me your tests and results... If you add some debugging bits to src/bamf-matcher.c bamf_matcher_setup_window_state could help you in understanding what's going on
<ais523> I find bamf's source pretty hard to follow, unfortunately, but I got the general gist of what it's doing
<ais523> the algorithm I was wondering about was giving score for matching in a wide range of categories (window class, command line, window role, and even things like title and icon), and choosing the best match that way
<Trevinho> ais523: yes, the matcher is a little bit tricky... but the main part is happening there about associating windows to applications
<ais523> and ideally it'd be able to get a list of the URLs (files or whatever) open in each window of an application, to allow matching against a launcher that's one specific file rather than a whole application
<Trevinho> we're mostly using win class, command line, pids... Even if the pid (and so opened files) could cause some confusions for apps like chromium that have one pid for all sub-apps...
<ais523> I don't see how the PID could help directly, it's an arbitrary number each time
<ais523> do you mean the procfiles for the PID?
 * Zhenech looks over to tedg and whispers: meeeeerge ;)
<mhall119> tedg: got a minute for a quick PM?
<Trevinho> ais523: the pid helps when programs set the xproperty PID value to a window, so we can get from that the ran proc, and then the associated .desktop file
<tedg> mhall119, No, calls all morning... this afternoon?
<mhall119> tedg: sure, just let me know when you have a few minutes, it shouldn't take long
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-23
<bobweaver> what does a well know path mean for dbus and or your daemon for a lens ?
<bobweaver> can dbus names have - in them ? example  net.launchpad.scope.my-foo.bar
<mhall119> gord: what does https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/standalone-unity/+merge/106844 do exactly?
<gord> mhall119, basically just lets you run unity without compiz
<mhall119> gord: oh, ok
<mhall119> gord: so unity (3d) can be run on something like metacity?
<gord> mhall119, thats not the intention right now
<mhall119> gord: what does it do for TV?
<gord> nothing right now
<gord> one step at a time ;)
<mhall119> ok, I just was the added lines for TV form factor and thought this change was something related to the TV port
<bobweaver> speaking of TV is there any way that I could get a unity guru too look over a scope and  a lens that I am writing for th youtube launcher (well altering others)  It can not be called "video-lens" because of the main video lens for the tv so I have been hacking at this for 2 days this is what I got  LENS   https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/unity-lens-online   SCOPE https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/scop
<bobweaver> e-youtube
<bobweaver> it is something to do with how I am nameing dbus I think but I just learned about scopes well 2 days ago and could realy use some kind help
<bobweaver> so too get it right I had to alter the ones that where from here https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/lenses  and rename and well make new packages but I am running into trouble thanks
<bobweaver> it is last lens before all are working on tv
<bjf> i've just updated to the latest -proposed and my launcher now un-hides behind the windows on the desktop
<bjf> this is a regression
<ais523> elky: I wrote a couple of programs, one to repeatedly open and close an application, the other to repeatedly send notifications on an application's launcher entry, neither reproduced your problem
<ais523> on my own system
<ais523> I can send them to you if you think it'll help
<cr3> hi folks, I'm trying to capture media key presses using gtk.Window().connect("key-press-event", callback), instead of dbus, but gtk doesn't seem to be receiving the signal. might it be possible that something is preventing gtk from receiving the signal or might I be missing something about gtk?
<elky> ais523, i'll try them, sure
<ais523> so for opening and closing a program constantly, I came up with a shell one-liner using zenity: "while true; do zenity --info --text=test --timeout=1; sleep 1; done"
<ais523> opens and closes a window every second
<ais523> Unity seemed to handle it fine, though
<ais523> for spamming the launcher with notifications, it's a bit harder, so I came up with this Perl script: while true; do zenity --info --text=test --timeout=1; sleep 1; done
<ais523> you need to have nautilus pinned, as it uses its icon for the notifications
<ais523> (picked it because most people have nautilus pinned)
<ais523> neither seems to reproduce your bug, though
<thumper> bschaefer: ping
<bschaefer> thumper, pong
<bschaefer> hey
<ais523> elky: oops, wrong link, I meant http://sprunge.us/NYLM
<elky> ais523, i'll try that tonight when I'm home (at work at the moment)
<ais523> right; I'm not sure they're so useful for you, as they were attempts by me to reproduce the bug you're seeing, and neither worked
<elky> yeah, worth trying though
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-24
<elky> ais523, the one-liner doesn't put any icons into the launcher for me. is it supposed to?
<mhall119> dbarth__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements is being linked to from http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/, and we discussed removing that link during UDS, are you okay with that?
<dbarth__> mhall119: hi
<dbarth__> mhall119: i think that's fine, it's not up to date anymore
<mhall119> thanks
<mrmcq2u> hi, anyone around with experience with developing indicators?
<mhall119> mrmcq2u: I do
<mhall119> in Python
<mrmcq2u> any idea what happened to indicator-network?
<mhall119> um....no
<mrmcq2u> and do u know of any indicators in vala i could look at?
<mrmcq2u> network manager still isnt an actual indicator is it?
<mhall119> mrmcq2u: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ has a vala example (towards the bottom)
<mrmcq2u> thanks
<mhall119> np
<dandrader> all nux examples I run (coverflow, shortcut_keys, text_entry_focus) crash on exit. Is that a known issue or is something wrong with my setup?
<dandrader> nevermind, I messed up somewhere.
<achiang> hello, is there an environment variable or something that needs to be set in order for compiz to choose the 'unity' profile?
<thumper> achiang: yes
<achiang> we are starting our session in a semi-non-standard way, but at the end, if we don't do our special sauce, we call 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu'
<achiang> but that leads to us choosing the 'default' compiz profile
<thumper>  export COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
 * thumper had to look it up
<achiang> thumper: who typically sets that?
<thumper> um...
<thumper> not sure
<thumper> but if I'm starting from a vt
<thumper> I need to set it
<thumper> so somewhere in the session manager I guess
<achiang> thumper: ah ha!
<achiang> thumper: i got it. /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session
<achiang> thumper: except our session name doesn't have the string "ubuntu" in it
<thumper> there ya go :)
<achiang> thumper: and thus we don't get it
<achiang> bingo
<achiang> thumper: ta!
<thumper> np
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-25
<RealEyes> can someone help me set up expo edge?
<RealEyes> and assign an edge to show all workspaces?
<mhall119> mhr3: do you know what might be causing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/singlet/+bug/1003744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1003744 in singlet "icons not showing up" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> mhall119, proxy or something?
<mhall119> mhr3: hmmm, maybe
 * tsdgeos creates his first unity patch
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_show_unsensitive_menu/+merge/107378
<jacobw> i'm looking for documentation about how the unity launcher tracks launched applications
<mhall119> jacobw: I believe BAMF does that
<jacobw> excellent
<mhall119> jacobw: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/common-libraries/#bamf has a brief description and tells where to get the code
<jacobw> i'm trying to make desktop files for wine commands that can manage the windows spawned
<jacobw> cheers mhall119
<jacobw> is it possible to test bamf states?
<jacobw> for example, `bamf-test thing_i'm_looking_for` .. '1 instance' or 'not running'
<jacobw> libbamf-doc is empty :(
<mhall119> jacobw: I know, I think there's already a bug for that
<mhall119> are there doc files in the source code?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1003744 someone's having a problem while following your wikipedia lens tutorial
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1003744 in unity "icons not showing up" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mhall119> through I'm beginning ot think he may have other issues that are causing this
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's a rare Unity bug, when Unity is restarted, http icons don't show up.
<davidcalle> Let me find the original bug.
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/911831
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911831 in unity "Http icons sometimes replaced by undefined icons in the Dash" [Medium,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> mhall119, how are you?
<mhall119> davidcalle: good, how about yourself?
<mhall119> recovering from UDS?
<davidcalle> mhall119, good. Yes, it took me almost a week of ubunflu.
<mhall119> I managed to avoid the ubuflu
<mhall119> but not the work items
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-26
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to make a modifed lens and scope and am having some issues and do not know where else too turn. this is the error that I am getting   I keep getting error GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_call_internal: assertion `object_path != NULL && g_varient_is_object_path (object_path)' failed
<bobweaver> I have no clue what that means
<bobweaver> the scope loads then vanishes it says
<bobweaver> this happens when I try to start the deamon for the lens it calls the scope it grabs it and loads it then it vanishes and  then I get that error over and over again
<bobweaver> I also get the error Failed to own name net.launchpad.scope.lens-video.youtube  when running the scope daemon but right after that it says Scope-Youtube is working
<davidcalle> bobweaver, it means there is a scope with the same name already running.
<davidcalle> bobweaver, when you kill a scope process, Unity automatically restarts it when you open the Dash (or ht especific lens, I'm not sure)
<davidcalle> the*
<bobweaver> davidcalle,  Thanks a ton  I am trying to rename it is "lens-video"  and not "video" because of what you are talking about
<bobweaver> because I have a lens called video already (this is for ubuntu tv )
<bobweaver> so I am going to change all the dbus paths again and see if that helps
<davidcalle> bobweaver, why don't you make a Youtube scope for the existing video lens?
<davidcalle> bobweaver, (maybe I'm wrong, but it looks like you are trying to make a Youtube dedicated lens and call it video)
<bobweaver> because it has to be different as there is two launchers
<bobweaver> the launchers are called by lens and scopes
<bobweaver> so the one launcher is for your videos and what not and the other one is just for youtube
<davidcalle> bobweaver, then, I would advise you to call it unity-lens-youtube, to avoid confusing the devs. But that's just my opinion.
<bobweaver> that is a great point and I will do that
<bobweaver> here is my code the youtube one has errors in it that I am trying to fix now
<bobweaver> code  https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills  these two branches lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/[unity-lens, youtube scope]
<davidcalle> bobweaver, what errors?
<bobweaver> under /usr/share/unity-scope-youtube/    one of them I forgot to take out fixme header
<bobweaver> they are the same as the ones from here
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/lenses
<bobweaver> it is just that I need to change up all the name so that the OG one does not conflict
<davidcalle> bobweaver, from what I'm seeing, you have a lot of other things to change.
<davidcalle> bobweaver, the current code works for Oneiric, not Precise or Quetzal, the libunity api has changed.
<bobweaver> Ubuntu tv is on 11,10
<davidcalle> bobweaver, ok then :)
<bobweaver> but I am listening to you I respect you and all that you have done
<bobweaver> it has been great work btw
<davidcalle> bobweaver, ty, but it has been greatly exagerated ;)
<bobweaver> :)
<davidcalle> bobweaver, anyway, if you need any help on it, just ask
<bobweaver> thanks !
<bobweaver> I am re-naming all the bus names and everything now and then I am going to build again try to install
<bobweaver> I will let you know how it goes
<bobweaver> Can dbus path name have - in them  example net.launchpad.scope.youtube-scope-video
<bobweaver> I am still getting same error and changed maybe because it has the word "video" in it or because there is -
<davidcalle> bobweaver, try to replace your - by _
<bobweaver> thanks davidcalle  will do
<davidcalle> bobweaver, I'm not sure it's the cause of your specific issue, but I've seen it causing errors with dbus names.
<bobweaver> davidcalle,  If you have time and I could talk you into it I could install teamviewer for a bit or somethign like that
<bobweaver> but let e try ^^ first :)
<bobweaver> s|e|me
<davidcalle> bobweaver, not sure I will have the time for it.
<bobweaver> getting closer :)
<bobweaver> ops forgot about services file I think
<davidcalle> You don't need the service file to test
<bobweaver> Thanks !
 * davidcalle is afk for ten minutes
<bobweaver> er how about this error Unexpected reply 3 when releasing name where.in.the.world.is.kamstrup ?
<bobweaver> all I can find is some google plus page after searching
<Roshan> hello everyone ..the website status.ubuntu.com is redirected to google page with keyword false
<Roshan> is the website hacked?
<bobweaver> that is horrible if it is true
<Roshan> <sigh> it is one of the website i daily visit
<bobweaver> Roshan,  this is whta is causeing it
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/213971
<bobweaver> I think Oo
<bobweaver> http://false/?setCookie=1&contUrl=http%3a%2f%2fstatus.ubuntu.com%2f
<bobweaver> could be ? just a guess http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/18371/
<bobweaver> or http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/18865/
<Roshan> em in firewall
<Roshan> i cannot view the exploit-db website
<Roshan> :(
#ubuntu-unity 2012-05-27
<Malin> I updated my unity-lens with correct path to icons in the daemon-file. After my search hint disappeard
<Malin> how can that happen?
<Malin> never mind. After a while, the searchhint appeard
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-20
<sil2100> Hi
<sil2100> Can anyone from the scopes team take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scope-sshsearch/add_dbus_dep/+merge/164677 ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^ ?
<sil2100> Not sure if this is the *fix* as I'm not home right now
<sil2100> But it seems logical
<sil2100> pstolowski: could you take a look? As the sshsearch scope FTBFS
<pstolowski> sil2100: yup, looking
<sil2100> pstolowski: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140282702/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.unity-scope-sshsearch_0.1daily13.05.20ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> pstolowski: this was my first idea of fixing it
<sil2100> brb ;) Changing locations
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, pong, you climbing later today again? :D
<dandrader> Saviq,  yes :)
<Saviq> dandrader, k, will prioritize your MRs, then ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, do we have a design for "Make sure you can go out of close mode in dash running apps"
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, tapping outside of the thumbnails
<dandrader> Saviq, any graphical change to the "close mode"?
<Saviq> dandrader, not that I know of
<dandrader> Saviq, did the designers try it?
<Saviq> dandrader, I didn't get any feedback if that's what you're asking
<dandrader> ok
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi!
<sil2100> pstolowski: ping
<sil2100> pstolowski: see my comment on the MR
<dandrader> Saviq, "Could we go with "status" to be consistent with other QML components?" What other QML components?
<Saviq> dandrader, Loader, Image for example
<Saviq> dandrader, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-loader.html#status-prop
<Saviq> dandrader, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-image.html#status-prop
<Saviq> dandrader, hope I'm not starting to be overly annoying :)
<Saviq> dandrader, slightly annoying is fine, that's what reviews are for ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, about to write the mouse input test for the infographics, any tips you think I might find useful?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'm not really here today :) Just try what you think is useful and I'll look at it tomorrow and give some feedback. Read again through the first mail on testing I've sent you.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right on.
<nic-doffay> forgot about that.
<sil2100> Hi
<sil2100> Anyone knowledgable in AP could take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702 ?
<sil2100> Trevinho, fginther: ^
<Trevinho> sil2100: checking
<Saviq> dandrader, hmm, does that mean that QmlTest.cmake:55-59 is wrong?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, but adding an ENVIRONMENT property to a custom_target will have no effect I guess.
<Saviq> dandrader, shouldn't dragging be false if state is Rejected?
<dandrader> Saviq, no
<dandrader> Saviq, because you're still "pressing" the area
<dandrader> Saviq, i.e. there are still active touch points in it
<dandrader> Saviq, in other words: a drag is still ongoing but it's just not a valid single-finger directional drag
<dandrader> Saviq, although that might change once we have the infrastructure to forward the touch point events and ownership
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, exactly, I would expect DirectionalDragArea::dragging(true) to mean "it can be (we don't know yet), or is (we already know) a valid directional drag"
<dandrader> in which case we might even get rit of the Rejected state...
<dandrader> well, we have different expectations
<Saviq> dandrader, I
<dandrader> but I can make it work like in your expectation, no problem
<Saviq> I'm just thinking of the simple usage "I want to follow the drag area", which I'd just go "x: area.dragging ? area.distance : 0"
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, just thought of something, but that can be done later - we should probably expose a "initial touch was that far from the edge" property
<Saviq> maybe even include it in the distance
<dandrader> Saviq, we won't get everything right in the first shot. Let's evolve it as we start use it
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that's why I said "can be done later"
<dandrader> Saviq, after all it's an internal component. We can change it as much as we want, anytime we want
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, of course, re: dragging, why would you expect it to be true even when the drag was rejected?
<dandrader> Saviq,  because a drag is still ongoing and owned by the area. it's just not a valid single-finger directional drag. But, again, that will likely change once we pass onward the touch point ownership
<Saviq> dandrader, I believe that would be an "advanced" use of the component, that you can achieve with the status property, IMO dragging should be "!(WaitingForTouch || Rejected)"
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, I'll make this change.
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<sil2100> Trevinho: thank you!
<Saviq> dandrader, re: touchEventsInQmlTests, you need to #include <QtQml> for QML_DECLARE_TYPE to work
<Saviq> dandrader, and no need for the QQmlEngine import
<sil2100> Trevinho: anyway, thanks for your yesterday's assistance ;)
<Saviq> paulliu, ping
<paulliu> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, I'd like you to start looking into making lp:unity/phablet i18n-able
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: you mean enable the string translation, right?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..
<Saviq> paulliu, here's the (currently unpublished) doc for the "i18n" object from Ubuntu.Components http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.h
<paulliu> Saviq: btw, there's a bug in Hud. The encoding of "Time and Date" is incorrect. I haven't look into that code yet.
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..
<Saviq> paulliu, so you need to set the domain on startup, and then most of the time i18n.tr() should be enough
<paulliu> Saviq: yes.
<Saviq> truth be told most of the strings we display should come already translated
<Saviq> so there isn't going to be much
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<Saviq> dednick, he's off today
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok. dont suppose you know if there is a tool to view the object introspection heirachy in unity? I seem to remember something but it might have been a fantasy.
<Saviq> dednick, in QML?
<dednick> Saviq: this is re autopilot
<Saviq> dednick, you can do some introspection in QtCreator
<Saviq> dednick, if you set up the run configuration so that it exports what ./run does
<Saviq> dednick, you can then enable QML debugging in QtCreator in the debug configuration
<dednick> Saviq: i'm having trouble with some objects not being available in autopilot and i'm not sure why.
<dednick> ok. i'll give it a try
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, just mumble always dies
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay ^
<Cimi> Saviq, why it never works at the first time??
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, but I had the same
<Saviq> Cimi, started to work fine last week
<Cimi> Saviq, no meeting with ted  - yet another national holiday in us
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<kgunn> Cimi: ? aint no holiday in the US :)
<dednick> Saviq: have you been able to get qt source code to load in qtcreator debugger?
<dednick> i get symbols, but no source code :(
<Saviq> dednick, hmm never tried, really
<dednick> Saviq: i c. my qml-phone-shell crashes when i try debugging with qtcreator. creating the platform intgrations.
<Saviq> dednick, when you enable QML debugging?
<Saviq> dednick, I just noticed mine do, too, was hoping that's something specific to my machine :/
<dednick> Saviq: ah.
<dednick> fail
<Saviq> dednick, is it crashing in g_str_equal for you?
 * Saviq tries to drop the qt ppa
<dednick> Saviq: last useful frame i get is QGuiApplication::createPlatformIntergration
<dednick> which i belive calls QMessageLogger::fatal which raises the error i think
<Saviq> dednick, here's mine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5683837/
<dednick> Saviq: i think you've got further than me.
<Saviq> dednick, still, nothing useful there :/
<dednick> Saviq: actually, maybe not. i think that's the plugin loader.
<dednick> Saviq: you debugging the qml-phone-shell binary or going directly on the Shell.qml?
<Saviq> dednick, you need to go via the qml-phone-shell binary
<dednick> Saviq: ya. i was doing the latter earlier and was having plugin issues
<Saviq> dednick, 5.0.1 doesn't help :/
<elopio> hey people, I fixed a bug in the dash emulator
<elopio> can I get some eyes on it, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity/fix1181677-execute_action_by_id/+merge/164608
<Cimi> mzanetti, better to use one signalSpy and change signalName or have multiple ones?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's for the same Component
<mzanetti> ok. seems done
<mzanetti> wrong channel :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: depends on the use case. also it has a bug somewhere... you can avoid it by using multiple spies
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll use three then
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's for the previous, next, play buttons of the media player component in the indicators
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... fine either way. given the bug I'd say different ones is more safe
<sil2100> elopio: looking, thanks!
<sil2100> elopio: just for certainity - is the execute_action_by_id method used anywhere in the unity autopilot code-base?
<smspillaz> JohnLea_: you around ?
<smspillaz> JohnLea_: actually, never mind
<fginther> sil2100, commented: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702
<sil2100_> Got disconnected...
<sil2100_> Did anyone send any messages to me?
<fginther> sil2100, commented: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702
<fginther> sil2100_, ^^
<sil2100_> fginther: commented back ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<elopio> sil2100: it is not.
<elopio> it would be nice to have a test for it, but we would need a preview with a button.
<fginther> sil2100, thanks, approved
<dandrader> Saviq, got the generation of QTouchEvents out of QMouseEvents working on the desktop. Pretty straightforward but it will require that you select whether you want it or not at built time
<Saviq> dandrader, that should be fine
<Saviq> dandrader, it's only for testing anyway (we'll need pointer-only interactions on the desktop to be thus)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hi, any ideas when the next Compiz SRU for Precise might be getting uploaded?  And do we think we can get the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/763148 in it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 763148 in Compiz Core "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dandrader> Saviq, yes it's only for playing around with the shell using a mouse
<Cimi> Saviq, I am on the mediaPlayerMenu, I removed the listview and using the properties directly (song, album etc etc), but I would like to test now when those are changing, how would you change them all at once? for the moment, I still have the old model with multiple listelements
<Saviq> Cimi, you could have a QtObject with the needed properties
<Saviq> Cimi, and assign that QtObject
<Saviq> Cimi, but that shouldn't be necessary
<Saviq> Cimi, you should get the update more or less atomic, and they should all change at the same time
<Saviq> Cimi, meaning, again: it's the backend's responsibility to update them at the same time
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: hi, for precise? I would have to check, since we're concentrated on saucy right now, but if Mirv didn't find time to finish the earlier SRU work, maybe we would be able to push it to the current one
<Cimi> Saviq, can I use id on ListElement?
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't have ListElement without a ListModel, and I'm not sure that you can access it directly (potentially yes)
<Cimi> ah ok
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yeah, I haven't seen the package in the upload queue or -proposed, so hopefully we could sneak it in.
<Cimi> mmm maybe using model.get indeed
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks!
<sil2100> elopio: approved
<sil2100> elopio: thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5684223/
<Cimi> (works fine)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that works, too
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> robru: ping
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-21
<didrocks> thomi: sil2100: hey! it seems that the QA stack is still not on shape, any news? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/443/testReport/
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, I poked cyphermox about that yesterday, but since I was still busy with unity and the 100scopes, I'll simply take care of it today
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, any news about Unity <-> 100 scopes, is it all fine?
<sil2100> didrocks: I've been actually also wondering if there is a threshold for the failures in QA?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's 0, they wanted everything to pass
<didrocks> sil2100: the other stacks were fine? only QA is blocking us? (I think HUD as well is blocking)
<sil2100> didrocks: the transition is fine, been just waiting for some autopilot results, now trying to actually get to jenkins
<sil2100> Can't seem to hm, load the page
<sil2100> didrocks: is it working for you?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, see #ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> sil2100: seems like magners is dead
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm using the public jenkins for now to grab the results
<sil2100> Ah, right
<didrocks> sil2100: but some are more than 24h old
<sil2100> didrocks: checking the HUD stack now, it's 24h old, but still strange to see those failures, let me look into that - since both me and cyphermox fixed those in unity
<didrocks> sil2100: ah thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, you think that once QA/Hud dealt, basically, we'll have everything in next?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, that should be the case, as the number of failures for unity should be a bit smaller now as well
<sil2100> *should*
<sil2100> As I need the latest AP results to make sure
<didrocks> sil2100: yep :
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, great, keep cracking on QA/Hud then :)
<sil2100> brb
<jibel> didrocks, BTW about zeitgeist failure on a live session I filed bug 1181565, this is a regression in Saucy. Not sure it belongs to casper though
<ubot5> bug 1181565 in casper (Ubuntu) "wrong permissions on $HOME/.local/ on live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181565
<davidcalle> didrocks, is there any way to get CI jobs on scopes branches that won't land in distro? (eg. server scopes)
<didrocks> jibel: thanks!
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<sil2100> davidcalle: ping
<mirela666> Is anyone having problems with unity and 13.04 and Nvidia drivers on 3.8+ kernel?
<mzanetti> dednick: pong
<dednick> mzanetti: hey. having some autopilot issues. dont know if you're the right person though. For indicators, I've subclassed a SwitchMenu object from the DBusIntrospectionObject class, but when i do a [for example] selct_single('SwitchMenu') i get an object back, but it doesnt seem that it's of the correct type. I can't call functions that i've declared on the subclassed type.
<dednick> mzanetti: get this error - AttributeError: Class 'SwitchMenu' has no attribute 'get_checked'
<mzanetti> dednick: you're not supposed to call frunction from an autopilot test
<mzanetti> dednick: why would you need that?
<dednick> mzanetti: it's an emulation in python. the get_checked was just a stub.
<dednick> mzanetti: it was actually supposed to be a change_checked, which would move the mouse to the control and click.
<mzanetti> dednick: can I see some code?
<dednick> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5686511/
<Saviq> dednick, ping
<dednick> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> greyback, ping
<greyback> Saviq: pong
<mzanetti> dednick: you're not instantiating the SwitchMenu at all
<mzanetti> dednick: auto_brightness is not of type SwitchMenu
<dednick> mzanetti: it should be instantiated as that type by an internal autopilot
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... why is that? I'm not aware of such a feature
<mzanetti> dednick: you could do the select_single() call inside the emulator (which is where it belongs anyways) and before returning it, wrap it yourself in that SwitchMenu class
<dednick> mzanetti: well from what i understand in reading the code, each type that subclasses DBusIntrospectionObject is registed as a class type, which is instantiated against the one that was returned.
<dednick> mzanetti: it's some pretty wacky python code, which i dont really understand. Might need to chat to thomi in this case.
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah. haven't used such a thing yet. thomi might be your best bet here
<dednick> mzanetti: ok thanks. thought you might have some across it in your AP wanderings
<mzanetti> nope... sorry
<mzanetti> vesar: ping
<vesar> mzanetti, hello sir.
<mzanetti> vesar: hellp :)
<mzanetti> s/p/o/
<mzanetti> vesar: I'd have some launcher awesomeness where I'd like to get some feedback
<mzanetti> vesar: JohnLea said you would be the one to go to
<vesar> mzanetti, brilliant. John already mentioned about it.
<mzanetti> great!
<vesar> mzanetti, happy to help. So you have some version of new launcher ready now?
<mzanetti> vesar: lp:~mzanetti/unity/phablet-folding-launcher
<sil2100> Rebooting again
<mzanetti> vesar: in LauncherShortcuts.qml there is a "inverted" propery you can set to invert it.
<mzanetti> vesar: the Dash button is always there right now. No trash can right now.
<vesar> mzanetti, cool. We'll give it a try. Any particular feedback you're looking for?
<mzanetti> vesar: yes. the dragging
<vesar> mzanetti, has reveal mode been removed?
<mzanetti> vesar: no. its still there.
<vesar> mzanetti, what do you mean by dragging. Dragging the icons to see the invisible icons and how the folding behaves?
<mzanetti> vesar: yes. there are 2 ways of scrolling
<mzanetti> vesar: afaics you named them ribbon mode and scroll mode or something like that
<mzanetti> vesar: the normal flicking with the finger is still the same.
<sil2100> Damn
<mzanetti> vesar: but the other one when dragging up/down directly while revewling behaves quite differently now. because the previous way with 2 areas at top/bottom didn't really work with the look&feel
<mzanetti> vesar: just try it and you will see
<vesar> mzanetti, ok. cool. thanks! and building is done using standard build scripts right?
<mzanetti> vesar: yes
<vesar> mzanetti, ok. we'll get back to you with comments soonish.
<mzanetti> vesar: thanks
<sil2100> om26er, didrocks, Trevinho: would you guys mind if I got rid of the test_gedit_undo test in HUD ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: is the test buggy?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's troublesome, and since it's there only for testing if application actions work, I made a bit simpler test for that
<sil2100> That's easier to assert without any static waits
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, mind giving what I've done of the infographics tests a review?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: sure. hit me
<nic-doffay> I'll finish those shaders by latest thursday for you.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's pushed to the branch.
<didrocks> sil2100: if you have an equivalent simpler test, that's fine by me
<didrocks> sil2100: think about activate it for the hud stack then
<sil2100> Ok
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: looks great!
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ready to land after an additional animation then?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the test_set_username() could again be done using a data() function. would make it a bit shorter, more flexible and more readable
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah and the other one too.
<nic-doffay> Cool will get on to that.
<Saviq> vesar, you might need to ./build --clean (I did have to) mzanetti's branch
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, can you email me a branch of yours that you're working on which will need the shader and where it will be needed?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Dot.qml still has some indentation issues
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh. what do you think?
<Saviq> mzanetti, only tried on desktop now, there was some jumpiness to it (and some errors on the console)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but good overall
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... looooots of errors because Launcher.qml still has all the scroll() code which does not exist in LauncherShortcuts.qml any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: the jumpiness is during loading of lenses. it goes away after a few secs.
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what do you mean by indentation?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there seems to be some rounding involved (everything jumps up and down one pixel when scrolling)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah yeah... that one... true.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: its missing spaces before the closing braces at the bottom
<Saviq> mzanetti, and more perspective would be nice, but overall it's good
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah right
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll do those small time consuming tweaks once I know design is happy with the general direction
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock, tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> sil2100: just going for lunch, can it wait 50 min?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes ;) It's related to Unity 7.0 HUD, so not sure if you're into this anyway
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<andyrock> i need to be afk for 5 mins
<dandrader> Saviq, this "tap outside to switch back from close mode" thing (app thumbnails in dash). Suppose I scroll to the bottom of Apps dash, where I'm looking at a bunch of icons (installed, available for download). What should happen when I tap on one of these icons?
<Saviq> dandrader, good question, I'd say it should launch, and you should get out of close mode?
<sil2100> andyrock: ok, no problem
<dandrader> Saviq, like when you flick horizontally towards another dash. I think this "tap outside to switchback from close mode" doesn't work because because the close mode is not a modal thing, like a popup of a launcher where you dim the UI behind it (a clear indication that tapping on dimmed controls won't activate them but dismiss the modal UI element instead)
<dandrader> s/of a launcher/or the launcher
<dandrader> Saviq,  so the general idea would be instead: if you leave Apps dash (either by switching to another dash or launching an application) leave the close mode
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm afraid that's not a /me question
<dandrader> Saviq, well, you're the author of this task ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm just a proxy ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, the current request we had is just "dismiss on tap outside of the running apps"
<dandrader> Saviq, ah! who asked for it?
<Saviq> dandrader, that was the original "designed" (not really) behaviour
<Saviq> dandrader, when (if?) we get more design around it, we'll get there
<Saviq> dandrader, pmcgowan pinged me about it recently
<Saviq> dandrader, truth is we might get rid of running apps altogether, in which case this particular usecase will be gone (but then you probably will be able to do the same on "Installed" apps to remove them)
<andyrock> sil2100, ok i'm ready
<andyrock> sil2100, what's up?
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, then I should look for something else to invest my time on
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, put it to BLOCKED state and add a note in the whiteboard that this is pending design
<sil2100> andyrock: I noticed an HUD regression recently, I see now that it's probably on the 'backend' side, so I'll poke Ted later
<sil2100> But here's the bug:
<andyrock> sil2100, k
<sil2100> andyrock: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/436/label=autopilot-intel/testReport/unity.tests.test_hud/HudBehaviorTests/test_no_initial_values/ <- sometimes I also noticed that when opening the HUD, there are initial values in it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have a branch where the ListView-based Carousel is re-reverted? there's a conflict that's not obvious to resolve at first look, maybe you did it already?
<sil2100> fginther: ping
<sil2100> fginther: once you're around, I have more HUD fixes
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_more_fixes/+merge/164880 <-
<sil2100> bregma: maybe someone from your team could also take a look? ^
<sil2100> bregma: since there are still some failures in the HUD tests, this should fix those
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nvm
<smspillaz> sil2100: I don't know if its on your radar, but I've chatted with andyrock and co about the shortcuts overlay related failures
<smspillaz> should be something about them soon
<andyrock> smspillaz, i think that failure is in lp:compiz/raring too
<andyrock> and it's not blocking IMHO
<andyrock> i'm happy with the current compiz trunk
<sil2100> andyrock, smspillaz: which failures exactly? I made some AP tests fixes for those here:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702
<sil2100> (it was supposed to be merged yesterday, but CI failed on one arch)
<andyrock> sil2100, unity.tests.test_shortcut_hint.ShortcutHintInteractionsTests.test_shortcut_hint_hide_pressing_modifiers
<andyrock> >
<andyrock> but it fails randomly
<sil2100> andyrock: ah, this one
<sil2100> Good! Would be nice to get that one out of the radar
<sil2100> andyrock: maybe you feel like doing some AP reviewing? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes let me push
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_more_fixes/+merge/164880
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not very clean though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it already
<andyrock> sil2100, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> andyrock: thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: re: hud; unity didn't land all the changes, this is why hud was still not good
<cyphermox> assuming the stuff landed this morning, the schedule makes it so that hud tests ran before the fixes landed
<cyphermox> sil2100: didrocks: is jenkins down?
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes
<sil2100> cyphermox: we're waiting for the US to reanimate
<cyphermox> I may be able to help
<sil2100> cyphermox: indeed - I also made some additional changes to HUD tests, to all the stupid failures
<sil2100> The branch is being reviewed now
<cyphermox> scratch that, my key passphrase was unlocked, but the server doesn't respond at all
 * sil2100 sighs
<cyphermox> linky?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_more_fixes/+merge/164880
<cyphermox> btw, I'm off today, just thought I'd give things a look to make sure hud and qa would be fixed
<didrocks> cyphermox: you shouldn't be connected then :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: run away! ;-)
<cyphermox> figured people would ping me ;)
<sil2100> Ping pong ;)
<sil2100> No worries, if by any chance it's still not fixed, we'll be continuing to fix it up
<smspillaz> andyrock: I think you should probably still add actions for <Control><Super> and <Shift><Super> to make the behaviour determinisitc
<smspillaz> *deterministic
<andyrock> smspillaz, we should but we don't need it to land compiz 0.9.10
<smspillaz> andyrock: yeah
<smspillaz> andyrock: were there any other failures or are we all good ?
<andyrock> smspillaz, i'm good... but we need to land the new unity  in S first of all
<smspillaz> coolio
<bregma> seems we may be a ways from landing Unity in S yet
<smspillaz> heh
<bregma> people are overenthusiastic about getting their breaking changes in early in the cycle
<davmor2> smspillaz: Man I hate you, now I've got to go find gangsters paradise
<smspillaz> bregma: if you team gets some time, do you think I can get some reviews on some outstanding compiz branches?
<smspillaz> its a bit awkward to self-approve things
<smspillaz> davmor2: not sure I get the reference, but I picked up the "coolio" thing from njpatel :p
<bregma> smspillaz, I would like nothing more than to get that done, but I think people are loaded trying to get Unity landing...  I'll bring it up, though
<davmor2> smspillaz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFK6H_CcuX8
<smspillaz> bregma: excellent, thanks
<smspillaz> davmor2: haha
<smspillaz> davmor2: this is exactly how I *dont* see myself :p
<smspillaz> bregma: in the meantime, if I'm just adding tests for stuff, should I just self-merge stuff and have compiz treated more as an upstream ?
<smspillaz> or is the preference to have more direct involvement
<smspillaz> my only priority really is just to increase test coverage on the stuff that's easy to break without noticing.
<bregma> smspillaz, I'd rather get at least one other set of eyes on every change, even if it's really trivial, just to make sure it really is really trivial
<bregma> it may be pro forma, but....
<smspillaz> bregma: that's fine, although it needs to be timely in order to be workable
<bregma> yeah
<smspillaz> let me know what we can come up with then :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, standup
<sil2100> fginther: andyrock already reviewed the branch, so if you also say 'ok' I'll approve it globally:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_more_fixes/+merge/164880
<sil2100> btw.!
<sil2100> fginther: are the mergers busy?
<sil2100> Since https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702 is waiting 1 hour already
<fginther> sil2100, jenkins is having a bad day
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<fginther> sil2100, autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll is building
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks
<kgunn> greyback: just to make sure you're blocked on what I think you're blocked on :)
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/depthify-stack/+merge/162211
<kgunn> is it that?
<kgunn> wrt shell-mir of course
<greyback> kgunn: not even. I was told the platform-api would be changing, so the branches we were using to run shell would all need changing.
<kgunn> greyback: ah...even more awesome
<kgunn> :-/
<greyback> kgunn: also, the we've separate branches for server & client modes in both platform-api and qtubuntu. It's messy right now, they can't both be merged right now
<greyback> kgunn: racarr has ideas on how to sort this, but was going to wait for the platform-api changes first
<dednick> bregma: ping
<bregma> dednick, what up?
<dednick> bregma: howdy. i was wondering if you know if unity works with autopilot 1.3?
<bregma> loaded question
<dednick> the unity AP tests i mean
<dednick> an in they run mostly ok.
<dednick> ie it doesnt crash immediately ;)
<bregma> I believe a few patches have gone in recently to make everything work, we're just waiting for them to land
<bregma> but some recent 100-scopes merges crash still
<sil2100> dednick: we'll also know more once jenkins is up
<kgunn> Saviq: greyback & i just chatting about unity-mir layer, we're thinking it should be a seperate lp proj
<kgunn> thots?
<Saviq> kgunn, +1
<greyback> ok cool
<Saviq> kgunn, greyback, that's the conclusion from OAK, btw :)
<Saviq> kgunn, greyback, with the api defined in lp:unity-api
<kgunn> Saviq: i love it when the answer is already there
<kgunn> Saviq: of course...classic sprint question....was that decision before 3pm on Wed ? (substitute your desire time/day :)
<greyback> Saviq: true. So my idea is for a very simple shell that Mir team can use to test their window management stuff. Where should that go?
<greyback> Saviq: that api project?
<Saviq> greyback, I'd say the mir-qt project
<Saviq> kgunn, it was when we talked together with the Mir team, basically
<kgunn> Saviq: np, just kidding around
<greyback> Saviq: so  to calarify: unity-api for api definition and unit tests checking that api only. Integration tests live a bit higher up
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<kgunn> greyback: so back to the platform-api blocking i'm supposing this is it
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/platform-api/mir-client-and-server/+merge/163616
<greyback> kgunn: looks likely, yes. You had best confirm with racarr just to be sure, as I took him by his word.
<greyback> kgunn: this could be the API change too: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/new_api_with_lifecycle/+merge/160691
<greyback> which is a big change too
<sil2100> cyphermox: still some failures for HUD, but I see that they're all the failures that I fixed with my branch
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: so, next run should be fixed?
<kgunn> greyback: ack
<sil2100> didrocks: once my branch will be merged in, yes
<sil2100> Checkin the QA stack now
<sil2100> didrocks, cyphermox: QA is also bugged, will try fixing that - if not I'll ask thomi for urgent help so that the nearest build be clear
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity stack is also interesting - even though 10 hours ago all prepare jobs were successful, neither the check or build job was started for that run it seems
<kgunn> dandrader: Saviq as "next task" item, shouldn't we also do the work to build out indicator panel slide use the edge drag
<kgunn> with the added feature of sliding side to side to get the indicator options of course
<sil2100> didrocks: as all prepare jobs are finished successfully 10 hours ago, while both the build and check jobs ran 1d ago
<didrocks> sil2100: well, that's possible as there was the jenkins failure mid-way
<sil2100> didrocks: what could be the reason?
<sil2100> Ok
<dandrader> kgunn, doens't "sliding side to side to get the indicator options" conflict with the definition of a directional drag?
<Saviq> dandrader, not necessarily - the directional drag is the "main" / "master" gesture
<kgunn> dandrader: it has to at least start w directional
<kgunn> and then at some point pick it the side to side as a way to reveal the options
<kgunn> i would think
<Saviq> dandrader, the side movement is secondary (after the gesture was already classified as a directional one)
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, a similar trapezoid solution you used for actually recognizing a directional gesture needs to be implemented for switching between the indicators
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn because it's different from the launcher case. In the Launcher you really drag from the screen edge, from nowhere. whereas in the panel case you have that status bar from where to start your gesture. so there no chance (or little) for conflict between panel drag vs. application intercation
<Saviq> i.e. the further down you go, it's "more difficult" to change the indicator
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, but the DDA supports that approach just fine, no?
<Saviq> dandrader, also, with full-screen apps the indicators go off screen
<Saviq> dandrader, and then the edge gesture is used to reveal them
<fginther> sil2100, I get some intermittent test failures with your MP. I made a comment
<sil2100> fginther: thanks, looking!
<sil2100> fginther: this one, yes... I see this happening locally as well, and before on lp:unity as well
<sil2100> fginther: indeed we need to fix this somehow
<sil2100> fginther: hm, give me 30 minutes to try and fix it here, on this branch
<sil2100> If it will take longer, let's approve this branch as it is and prepare a separate branch for this failure
<fginther> sil2100, cool. let me know if you have something to try, it fails frequently on my system
<fginther> sil2100, I'll agree to that
<sil2100> fginther: jenkins had a problem with that lately as well from what I see... ;/
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn so that gets a higher priority than the "3rd party widgets in the dash" story?
<Saviq> dandrader, this would probably get used sooner (i.e. as soon as we implement it) ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, and the right edge gesture is more or less the same - i.e. Revealer should ultimately get replaced with DirectionalDragArea
<sil2100> fginther: in the meantime ;p https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_fix_shortcut_and_scroll/+merge/164702 still not merged ;(
<fginther> sil2100, still building
<sil2100> hm, does anyone know if tedg will be online today?
<kgunn> sil2100: heard he is out all week
<kgunn> vacation
<sil2100> Ah, damn...
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: by any chance do you know who else is also responsible for the HUD backend?
<kgunn> sil2100: yeah...it really is just ted
<kgunn> i just checked with strehl
<sil2100> Thanks, eh ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: are you blocked?
<kgunn> might check with pete-woods if you are
<pete-woods> kgunn: both Wellark and I are familiar with it
<pete-woods> but not actively tasked with working on it
<kgunn> sil2100: ^
<mzanetti> vesar: hey. I just pushed an updated version. Launching apps works again and the highlight labels are back.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I've sent you the mail regarding the blurring
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: is everything clear there?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haven't read through it yet, busy trying to get this shader to work on QML then I'll have a look!
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. I'll be off now and most likely only online again on thursday...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool no prob!
<sil2100> fginther: I think I found a fix/workaround for that HUD issue
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: can I poke you in a few moments?
<fginther> sil2100, awesomeness
<pete-woods> sil2100: of course, I'll try and help if I can :)
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, heyo
<dandrader> mzanetti, still there?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<sil2100> fginther: pushing the fix/workaround (since I'm not sure how to call that ;p)
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know about the well-being of jenkins?
 * mzanetti checks
<dandrader> mzanetti, its urls are not working: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_mouseTouchAdaptor/+merge/164870/comments/365052
<mzanetti> dandrader: it seems to be building stuff
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmmm, true... seems public jenkins in a bad mood
<mzanetti> dandrader: you can still reach the main instance tho
<dandrader> mzanetti, how can I check what failed in my build?
<mzanetti> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<mzanetti> dandrader: its the same build numbers as the internal one just syncs the exact result to the public instance
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, maybe it's just taking forever to publish results. some I'm able to reach the URl of an earlier failure
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> mmrazik|afk: FYI: not sure if its a known issue already but publishing results seems to take too long again
<mmrazik|afk> mzanetti: mhm...
<mmrazik> mzanetti: true... ~80 jobs in the queue atm
<sil2100> fginther: could you take a look?
<dandrader> mzanetti, is autopilot capable of sending touch events?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: create a Finger device
<dandrader> mzanetti, cool. anyplace I should look at for an example or documentation?
<mzanetti> dandrader: check the scenarios array and the setUp()
 * dandrader never used autopilot before
<mzanetti> dandrader: the current setup creates a scenario for desktop and one for the device
<mzanetti> dandrader: the setUp() instantiates the stuff from the scenarios
<mzanetti> dandrader: you can, however, manually always instantiate a Finger object in a certain test case
<mzanetti> dandrader: so instead of useing self.pointing_device then you use self.my_finger_object in that certain test case
<sil2100> dandrader: autopilot is sweet
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<dandrader> sil2100, I hope you're right! :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: same if you want to force mouse usage. but be aware that on the desktop we can have Mouse and Finger, while on the device there's only Finger
<mzanetti> dandrader: also you're entering somewhat new terrain here. I won't guarantee that everything works 100% as expected.
<dandrader> mzanetti, by the way, why to we have  a desktop scenario if we have only tablet and phone uis so far?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: so for this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1170550
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170550 in touch-preview-images "Searching for people/music/video restarts the shell on manta" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> dandrader: because we want to run the tests on the desktop
<kgunn> we can say fix committed right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, the new Launcher, for instance, can be revealed only with touch unless mouse-to-touch conversion is enabled (for manual testing on a desktop)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: hmm, we can yeah, commited but not released because its still not in the "release ppa"
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq was talking to Mirv this morning to get it in the "correct ppa"
<tsdgeos> not sure how that ended
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... interesting.. Well the current scenarios mostly describe where the test runs
<kgunn> tsdgeos: exactly how its described...thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: but you need to have a play with those Finger and Mouse classes
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, so a device scenario runs the test on an actual phone!?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> wow
<mzanetti> dandrader: as you can see, the desktop scenario tests all test cases multiple times with different form factors to simulate the devices
<mzanetti> dandrader: the device scenario only runs them once in fullscreen
<mzanetti> dandrader: if having troubles with Finger input on desktop, thomi should be able to help you. He'll be online in an hour two.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I only used the Finger stuff on actual phone hardware so far
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah! make sure to chmod 666 /dev/input. The Finger objects needs write access to it
<mzanetti> ok. have to leave now
<dandrader> hmm, so it actually creates a fake input device file. nice
<mzanetti> yes
<dandrader> so one could record readings from a real gesture and play them back with the fake device
<dandrader> like the evemu tool
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. thats also an idea we've been talking about. but no real progress so far. input and ideas are welcome
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know evemu?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's a family of tools for that. it was used in the utouch project
<vesar> mzanetti, I pulled. I'm failing to launch apps. I think there is LauncherModel missing from the branch? Also label text is always "Camera"
<dandrader> you can record a gesture and then create a fake device and play it back through it
<mzanetti> dandrader: you actually can launch binaries from within a test case. So you most likely are already able to use it
<mzanetti> vesar: let me check if I pushed everything
<mzanetti> vesar: yes, I did. Did you rebuild?
<mzanetti> vesar: the fake model is now in C++, not QML any more
<dandrader> mzanetti, package is evemu-tools
<mzanetti> vesar: plugins/unity/launcher
<vesar> mzanetti, oh I didn't. I see. Ok. sorry for that.
<mzanetti> vesar: no worries
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok... really off now. Looking forward to see your findings on thursday
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<mzanetti> bye
 * greyback eod
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi! Are you still around?
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi, yes!
<sil2100> pete-woods: I want to ask about something, since I noticed the new HUD having a really irritating issue (regression)
<pete-woods> okay
<sil2100> pete-woods: sometimes after using the hud for a few times, hud-service starts hogging resources and slows down the whole system
<sil2100> Is that a known issue?
<pete-woods> so I could speculate
<pete-woods> each time you connect to HUD, it creates a new dbus resource, and an associated query object
<pete-woods> this object is reasonably heavyweight, because it brings voice recognition with it
<pete-woods> so if somehow, there is a bug that causes this object not to be freed
<pete-woods> you will end up with a huge leak
<pete-woods> I've seen it happen before
<pete-woods> but we fixed the bug that time, as far as I know
<sil2100> pete-woods: ah, so it seems it's all caused by one root cause then, since the heavyweight-issue already causes slowdowns of action executions it seems
<vesar> mzanetti, It looks like now it's almost impossible to bring the launcher in (ribbon mode) without launching an app and hiding the launcher again.
<sil2100> pete-woods: since I'm using the latest HUD today and it's really happening often, I'm killing hud-service quite often when running autopilot tests
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's slowing down the system so much that even the HUD is appearing so slow that it's not usable
<sil2100> Same for applications being spawned, takes forever
<vesar> mzanetti, I think something's a bit broken in Launcher.qml logic
<pete-woods> sil2100: that might explain it - if you don't disconnect cleanly from HUD, it could potentially leave this query object alive
<pete-woods> it's supposed to handle that (as I mentioned earlier)
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks for the explaination! I'll fill in a bug about this then, since it might be a reappearence of an old bug
<pete-woods> you could possibly work around it by ensuring the autopilot tests don't leave HUD hanging
<pete-woods> really, even with this bug, the leak shouldn't happen, because the shell should be closing the query object on shutdown
<pete-woods> so I'd say there's probably a bug on both ends there
<vesar> mzanetti, bur sorry I need to go for today but can help you with that tomorrow if needed. Anyway have to say that I like the way it folds the icons currently and keeps all the icons visible currently. We are currently a bit short with designer resources but will look into that more tomorrow.
<sil2100> pete-woods: that makes sense
<pete-woods> sil2100: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.13.10/view/head:/data/com.canonical.hud.query.xml
<pete-woods> the CloseQuery method should be called when the shell shuts down
<pete-woods> although, actually, as you're using the client library, it should be enough to dispose the query object you get from: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.13.10/view/head:/libhud-client/query.h
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sup
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how do I run those autopilot tests?
<tsdgeos> autopilot run qml_phone_shell
<tsdgeos> in tests/autopilot
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "ImportError: No module named platform"
<tsdgeos> do you have this? http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/748238/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you're getting your autopilot packages from a ppa?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's needed
<tsdgeos> do you have at least all the packages installed?
<tsdgeos> # Autopilot
<tsdgeos> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/ppa/ubuntu raring main
<tsdgeos> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/autopilot/ppa/ubuntu raring main
<tsdgeos> that's the ppa i have
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there's no autopilot-desktop in raring
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> then you probably need the ppa
<dednick> thomi: ping
<thomi> dednick: in a call, 2 mins
<thomi> dednick: hit me
<dednick> thomi: hey. you get my email?
<thomi> dednick: yes, I'm trying to think of a clever way to solve it
<dednick> thomi: ok cool. just wanted to check if you got what i was talking about
<thomi> dednick: it's an awkward case - on the one hand you don't want to launch the shell from within autopilot, on the other hand you don't want to listen at a known dbus location :-/
<thomi> trust those pesky shell developers to be difficult :P
<dednick> thomi: yeah, it's a bit of a pain.
<thomi> dednick: how necessary is it that you define your own emulators?
<dednick> thomi: right now, not massively, but i'm pretty sure it'll be necessary
<thomi> hmmm
<dednick> soon
<thomi> ok, I'll come up with something. I can probably do something sneaky with the DBusIntrospectionObject metaclass
<dednick> thomi: why are types dependant on the backend?
<thomi> dednick: because they need to know where to get their data from
<thomi> dednick: we already delay the construction of the actual communication over DBus until you instantiate one of those classes, but that's not enough
<thomi> since, as you point out, you still need the address info at import time
<dednick> thomi: any way to refresh the import dynamically?
<dednick> thomi: eh. i dont know enough about python to say anything useful :)
<thomi> dednick: not really. There are hacky solutions, but they're a really really bad idea
<thomi> I'll hack something together and email you before EOD
<dednick> thomi: cool. thanks
<thomi> nw
<dednick> thomi: ok, i'm off to bed. have a good day.
<thomi> you too, errr...
<dednick> thomi: when are you coming over btw?
<thomi> dednick: I leave on the 10th
<thomi> dednick: over there for almost 2 weeks
<dednick> thomi: cool. Neil's stag this Saturday.
<thomi> awww, pity I'll miss that
<dednick> thomi: 2. ah, thats awesome.
<dednick> thomi: i'm off. cya
<thomi> laters
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-22
<test_> I'm in love with the unity UI..! great job guys! nicely well done!
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Hello
<sil2100> My HUD-fixes branch didn't get merged because of jenkins issues
<sil2100> Re-approving again, grrr
<didrocks> sil2100: hey hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: jibel is looking at the weird jenkins prepare job errors
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll relaunch everything then
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi! Officially, who should I thank for the 'double-click-to-run-app-from-the-dash' functionality ;p ?
<hyperair> double click? seriously?!
<sil2100> hyperair: I think there's some switch to disable this and make it work as it used to in the past
<hyperair> heh okay
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, on the QA stack, the decision is to relax to 3 the number of failures we accept
<hyperair> but double click to activate item in dash.. that sounds like a seriously bad idea.
<didrocks> sil2100: that should do the trick for now and it's better than disabling tests
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, checking the status - but did thomi do any fixes yesterday?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, is the double click merged? it doesn't fail autopilot jobs, they are adapted to it?
<didrocks> sil2100: one, they can't reproduce the 3 others on amd64
<sil2100> didrocks: that's better than nothing... yes, it's merged, as this was one of the things that had to land before it gets pushed to trunk, and I think some tests were fixed for it to work
<sil2100> didrocks: I see jenkins will be shutting down
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but we are blocked on the sru test kernel job
<sil2100> didrocks: let's wait with re-running unity stack till when my branches get FINALLY merged
<didrocks> sil2100: we will restart it
<didrocks> and then, rerun everything
<didrocks> as the prepare failed because of a bad environment when jenkins was started
<didrocks> (all the jobs failed, even a trivial one)
<sil2100> didrocks: are we cursed?
<sil2100> ;/
<dandrader> MacSlow, have you seem this error before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689613/
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, since the sprint, it seems we really are
<dandrader> MacSlow, it happened in this test run: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/958/console
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. are the mergers on the same jenkins as cu2d ?
<sil2100> didrocks: or is it on s-jenkins?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's on s-jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: so different machines
<sil2100> Phew, still, waiting 1 hour to get a merge in is strange
<didrocks> sil2100: you think the job is blocked?
<sil2100> didrocks: no idea, yesterday my autopilot branch was building for like an hour, and finally it got merged
<sil2100> No idea why it was taking so long
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you mind giving a look? ^ (hey!)
<didrocks> sil2100: any url?
<didrocks> sil2100: so, before restarting the QA stack, I should wait for an autopilot branch to get merged?
<sil2100> mmrazik, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_more_fixes/+merge/164880
<didrocks> ah, on unity :)
<didrocks> so I can restart the QA stack ASAP
<sil2100> didrocks: QA yes, I wonder if it will be ok ;)
<mmrazik> sil2100, didrocks: its building. the panda builds are taking ages :-/
<mmrazik> sil2100: your branch is ~55% compile atm
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
 * mmrazik is looking forward the new build servers
<mmrazik> sil2100: looks like about 1h15 min to go :-/
<sil2100> Arrrgh!
<sil2100> mmrazik: thanks
<sil2100> So it's the panda at fault again
<MacSlow> dandrader, hm... that's new
<dandrader> MacSlow, it doesn't happen when I run it locally. on the other hand jenkins doens't seem to be working reliably lately
<MacSlow> dandrader, it was certainly working until yesterday (been in trunk for a week now) ... I can't tell what might introduce this failure
<MacSlow> dandrader, the error-message doesn't even point to the qml-file this actually happens in
<MacSlow> dandrader, I'll be running my own tests on jenkins later today and will keep an eye on this... should I run into it too (or find a solution/fix) I'll let you know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv only copied the fixed  qtdeclarative-opensource-src  to daily-build-next but not to qt5-proper, meaning we don't get it on the desktop (since afair we are recommending to not install that on the desktop)
<tsdgeos> shall we ask him to copy it there too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I thought the target is qt5-proper for raring, Mirv?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you have a whitespace issue at https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-fake-peoplepreviewdata/+merge/161514 can you fix?
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you think about making autopilot tests use only touch and not mouse. afterall so far we are testing only touch UIs (phone and tablet?
<Mirv> tsdgeos / Saviq: nowadays any device related raring is targetted to daily-build-next, qt5-proper is not anymore used on the device. if you want the fix also to desktop users, I can copy it also to qt5-proper sure.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think we do, yes
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> ok, soon there
 * dandrader recalls that mzanetti is out today
<dandrader> Saviq,  what do you think about making autopilot tests use only touch and not mouse. afterall so far we are testing only touch UIs (phone and tablet)
<MacSlow> dandrader, yeah... just figured that out too :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, sounds right
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok..
<paulliu> tsdgeos: wait..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: gave you the carousel blueprint since you've done the MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, cheers
<dandrader> Saviq, do you known who can help with unity jenkins problems during mzanetti's absence?
<Saviq> dandrader, what kind of issues?
<dandrader> Saviq, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/962/console
<Saviq> dandrader, uh, interesting
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ping
<dandrader> mmrazik, ping
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: hi
<mmrazik> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> mmrazik, can you help me with autopilot.input.Touch?
<mmrazik> dandrader: I don't know much about it :-/ maybe mzanetti (^^^)?
<mmrazik> dandrader: btw. there is also #ubuntu-autopilot
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, trying to build unity 7.0
<tsdgeos> dandrader: just retrigger that build :D
<nic-doffay> haveing issues.
<nic-doffay> Mind looking at my pastebin?
<dandrader> mmrazik, hmm, ok. mzanetti is offline today
<mmrazik> dandrader: then sergiusens might be able to help too
<Saviq> dandrader, the failure seemed temporary, I've restarted to see
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: sure, but not that i know much about unity7
<dandrader> Saviq, it's already the second time I restart it
<Saviq> dandrader, still, this ran fine http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/963/console
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, nm then
<Saviq> dandrader, let's see
<nic-doffay> Anyone tried building Unity 7.0 recently?
<Saviq> dandrader, it seems to go fine now http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/964/console
<sil2100> mmrazik: just to make sure - is every merge in lp:unity now taking around 1.5h to finish due to the armhf pandaboard slowness?
<mmrazik> sil2100: yes
<mmrazik> but I think its the case for quite some time already
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: i'd say bregma since it's his team work field afaik
<nic-doffay> bregma, any tips on building 7.0?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, he's in Canada, sleeping ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your pastebin?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/91423/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sil2100 should be able to help - you're probably missing a new libindicators
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here's the commit introducing that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3293
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and here's the corresponding libindicator commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/libindicator/raring/revision/32
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that change seems to be there in raring-proposed at least - you should enable raring-proposed in your update settings, upgrade from there and you should be fine
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where can I update that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, enable raring-proposed
<dandrader> Saviq, those tests are consistently failing http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/964/?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, saw that
<dandrader> no idea why
<Saviq> dandrader, what's even weirder is that it fails locally now, too
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, that's excellent news! they are working for me locally
 * dandrader tries again
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm missing something. Still not sure how to enable this.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, go to your software settings
<Saviq> "Software and updates" in the dash or something
<Saviq> and in "Updates" tab check the checkbox next to raring-proposed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got it, nice one.
<Saviq> MacSlow, do the Notification tests pass for you?
<Saviq> ah, I wonder if that's new Qt's fault
<MacSlow> Saviq, locally not atm as I'm working on the additional action-buttons... but I've seen dandrader's trouble earlier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have the patched Qt installed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, just landed in qt-proper
<MacSlow> Saviq, since the renderer is in trunk for a week and worked sofar, I'm assuming it's the newer Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you `make -C builddir testNotifications`?
<tsdgeos> what's wrong?
 * tsdgeos tries
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689613
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689863/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: that's what dandrader ran into
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> same thing
<Saviq> so the new Qt is exposing some issues
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: I wonder if that's perhaps from the findChild() function
<tsdgeos> that is weird, did we get anything in it other than my listview fixes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/964/testReport/? there's one more test failing, too
<Saviq> got a fix for notifications
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's causing the issue?
<Saviq> MacSlow, count is updated before the delegate is rendered
<MacSlow> outch :)
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689872/
<tsdgeos> you need the magical forceLayout
<tsdgeos> or wathever crap was introduced
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: so that fix or forceLayout... what should we opt for?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can work that change into the current test-addition I'm doing
<tsdgeos> well it depends
<tsdgeos> is it needed only for the test or does the "real" code needs the forceLayout to be there?
<tsdgeos> if it's only for the test Saviq's fix seems good enough
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I think it's only needed for the test
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's the forceLayout?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#patch,all,55801,1
<tsdgeos> basically if you expect things to be "uptodate" in javascript between view and model
<tsdgeos> you need to ask the view to sync itself
<tsdgeos> it's part of the fix for our crashers
<tsdgeos> since they were basically recursion issues
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> sounds like it's a test-only issue for us, then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the commit http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/748592/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, MacSlow, dandrader|afk, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-listview-tests/+merge/165050
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no dice with that setting.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, $ grep context /usr/include/libindicator-0.4/libindicator/indicator-desktop-shortcuts.h ?
<dandrader> Saviq, what's lp:unity/phablet-mods?
<Saviq> dandrader, ugh
<dandrader> Saviq, your merge proposal: " Merge into: 	lp:unity/phablet-mods"
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-listview-tests/+merge/165051
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks for spotting that
<Saviq> nic-doffay, something's wrong on your side, that function is there in libindicator-dev=12.10.2daily13.04.10-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which is actually in raring main already
<Saviq> biab
<ritz_> sil2100, hi, busy ? any thoughts on bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1125442 ?
<ritz_> from the code, I see window on top always has the focus
<ritz_> the same is seen with mutter/gnome-shell
<ritz_> is this the default behaviour
<ritz_> and the designed behaviour
<sil2100> ritz|away: hi! I'll take a look in a moment
<dandrader> Saviq, how is a DirectionalDragArea help in the Panel. A simple tap is enough to open it.
<dandrader> better use it on the Stage first
<dandrader> tsdgeos, qmltestrunner.FilterGrids::test_clicked_signal is still randomly failing. better get to the old wait(1) workaround
<dandrader> tsdgeos, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/965/?
<dandrader> Saviq, you could try adding a wait(1) to fix the Overview test
<dandrader> things are getting desperate :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's a different failure, i think, probably needs some other waitForRendering around
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you taking care of it?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, true
<sil2100> ritz|away: let us pass this bug to JohnLea and the design team
<Saviq> dandrader, you can also drag down from it to select an indicator straight away
<Saviq> dandrader, and also in fullscreen you need to edge-drag from the top
<Saviq> dandrader, try with media player or camera
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I will
<Saviq> ok so the waitForRendering didn't help for the overview
<Saviq> Cimi, I like it how you gained sympathy to tests ;)
<greyback> Saviq: speaking of tests, the WM bugs I'm fixing are due to interaction between Shell, Showable and Stage. How would you recommend me try to test them? I could try writing a mock Shell...
<greyback> ...but it's actually code in Shell I need to test
<Saviq> greyback, can't the behaviour be tested separately?
<Saviq> greyback, right, if you load Shell.qml you'll just get the whole thing
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, that's my main issue.
<Saviq> greyback, maybe it'd make sense to abstract that part? we're going to have to drop Shell.qml at some point anyway
<sil2100> mmrazik: hi, could you re-check if https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/unity/autopilot_hud_button_label_fixes/+merge/164999 is still building?
<sil2100> Since 2h is a bit much!
<greyback> Saviq: abstract what exactly? The WM-logic parts of shell?
<mmrazik> sil2100:  its indeed not :-/ should be fixed/queued now
<greyback> bbiab, need to eat.
<Saviq> greyback|lunch, we could just have both Stages in a separate component, with corresponding bindings and connections for WM, no?
<Saviq> greyback|lunch, i.e. put the WM-relevant parts of Shell.qml in a separate component
<greyback|lunch> Saviq: probably yes. I'll do that with your go-ahead
<Saviq> greyback|lunch, you have my go-ahead ;)
<Saviq> greyback|lunch, and cheew
<Saviq> ...
<greyback|lunch> Saviq: I'm eating at my computer, it's raining outside so can't go out
<Saviq> ;)
<Kaleo> larsu: hi, do you some time to talk about GSettingsQt?
<larsu> Kaleo: sure
<Kaleo> larsu: mumble?
<larsu> Kaleo: yup, give me a minute
<larsu> Kaleo: which channel?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ping
<Saviq> Kaleo, can I lurk in?
<Kaleo> Saviq: sure
<Kaleo> larsu: can you hear anything?
<larsu> Kaleo: no.
<larsu> are you talking?!
<Kaleo> larsu: yes
<larsu> interesting. let me restart mumble
<sil2100> JohnLea: hi! Could you take a look at LP: #1125442 when you have a moment?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1125442 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125442
<JohnLea> sil2100; that looks like a bug to me.  However the "Always on Top" functionality is depreciated, and won't be included in the first version of the MIR based Unity 8.
<JohnLea> sil2100; would be nice to get that fixed if possible, but it is not high priority
<paulliu> Saviq: hi. I just make the translation work. generating mo and install works. I see the Chinese translated messages. But the problem is I cannot just use Binding in shell.qml. I still have bindtextdomain() stuff in my main.cpp to make the whole thing work. Is there anything I missed?
<Saviq> paulliu, can you show me the code?
<paulliu> Saviq: yes. wait.
<Saviq> paulliu, bindtextdomain() should only be needed for non-installed translations, no?
<paulliu> Saviq: it needs anyway. Need to map "unity" to "${INSTALLPATH}/locale"
<paulliu> Saviq: and then textdomain("unity") to use it.
<sil2100> JohnLea: could you leave a comment? I would also ask someone to decrease the Importance to Low then
<paulliu> Saviq: binding only runs textdomain.
<Saviq> paulliu, if it gets installed to a system-wide locale database (/usr/share/locale/...), it should get picked up, no?
<andyrock> sil2100, review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-crash-tests/+merge/165069 :)
<sil2100> andyrock: sure thing!
<andyrock> thx
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah, should be.
<Saviq> paulliu, so we should only need bindtextdomain() when running uninstalled, right?
<paulliu> Saviq: yes.
<paulliu> Saviq: but the files are installed to builddir/install so we can use it?
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, it should be possible to use it from uninstalled, too (built-only)
<Saviq> paulliu, but that's a separate issue
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Cimi> safe to upgrade to 13.10 with our ubuntu touch development?
<Saviq> Cimi, should be, yes
 * Cimi is upgrading
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> cyphermox: morning!
<sil2100> cyphermox: I have been wondering... since you're maintaining the indicator stack, right? Do you know why there hasn't been a new indicator-appmenu in daily-build-next, even though there's one unreleased commit since a long time?
<cyphermox> indicators are disabled
<cyphermox> on request from ted and larsu, to give them time to do the updates to gmenumodel and phablet stuff, IIRC
<sil2100> Ah, shit, right!
<sil2100> My bad, forgot about that completely
<sil2100> cyphermox: would it be possible to release manually a single package?
<sil2100> Since indicator-appmenu has a commit that's needed for the proper working of unity-gtk-module
<cyphermox> sure
<sil2100> cyphermox: could you spin the wheel at least for indicator-appmenu then? I would be really grateful :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> sil2100: indicator-appmenu will publish soonish in daily-build; then I'll run the tests and we can see if it's all ready to publish
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: I think the fuzzy search for hud is genuinely failing tests
<paulliu> Saviq: help reviewing? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160
<paulliu> Saviq: Just support the translations. I'll look into the UI and the code and add more strings for translation.
<sil2100> cyphermox: it might, but well, wait with looking at HUD tests until we make a re-build of unity with all the unity branches merged in
<paulliu> Saviq: And remove some strings not for translation.
<sil2100> cyphermox: since me and fginther made some fixes to HUD AP tests
<sil2100> But those did not get merged in time due to jenkins barfing
<fginther> sil2100, my branch has now been merged
<sil2100> fginther: YESS, finally!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: I think we can re-run unity stack
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, will do that once QA had a chance to really debug the jenkins issue
<cyphermox> sil2100: I see that at least some of them have landed already
<dandrader> Saviq, can I have your "ok" here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_mouseTouchAdaptor/+merge/164870
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I'll do it today for sure
<kgunn> greyback: telling you to help prompt my memory later
<kgunn> one thing could be
<greyback> kgunn: go on
<kgunn> is that mir doesn't have "bypass composition"
<kgunn> and possibly proper use of hwc to get overlay support
<greyback> kgunn: can you explain what that is?
<kgunn> its all about reads/writes of pixels
<kgunn> basically when an app renders into an "offscreen buffer"
<kgunn> he's gonna read textures & render his scene
<kgunn> which then that buffer gets read in again as a texture & then render(writes) to the FB
<kgunn> bypass comp smartly says, if there is a full screen render....skip the composition part
<kgunn> let the app just render into the FB
<greyback> ah I see
<kgunn> and some HWC implementations provide overlays which are specialized hw which usually have caveats (fickle)
<kgunn> but do composition really fast compared to going thru the gpu
<kgunn> so when the gpu is doing composition...his load is effectively split between app render & composition
<kgunn> so hwc overlays also help just in the nature of unloading the gpu & lowering the effective pixel thruput on the gpu
<greyback> yep, makes sense, sounds very nice to ahve
<kgunn> alan_g|tea: is working on bypass comp this week...
<kgunn> but it might be the reason for an effective doubled frame rate
<kgunn> once you miss a 16ms deadline on a video mode display...you automatically get bumped into 30 fps
 * kgunn wonders if the displays on these devices are command mode or video mode
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi! Regarding our yesterday's hud talk, I filled in a bug for the thing I noticed: LP: #1182900
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1182900 in Unity HUD "hud-service slowing down the whole system after using the HUD multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182900
<Saviq> dandrader, q: should we not enable the mouse touch adaptor by default?
<dandrader> Saviq, I wouldn't like to have it when building for the device
<Saviq> dandrader, we can make it false in run_on_device
<dandrader> Saviq, but I would like to when building for autopilot
<dandrader> Saviq, and it should also be disabled when building for the device
<dandrader> building the deb I mean
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it doesn't use the ./build script
<Saviq> dandrader, but also, autopilot uses the debs, doesn't it?
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't know
<dandrader> Saviq, but it probably does...
<dandrader> Saviq, don't autopilot use some special build rules to add the testability during compilation?
<Saviq> dandrader, potentially yes, and that should help us
<Saviq> dandrader, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder/1928/consoleFull here's one of the build logs
<Saviq> that build for mediumtests-runner (aka where autopilot runs
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, seems the testability lib is loaded at runtime in response to a command line argument
<Saviq> dandrader, uh, right
<Saviq> dandrader, that's why I'm leaning towards run-time option only
<dandrader> Saviq, the drawback of this is that we will bring in the QTestLib dependency
<tvoss> larsu, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, so if we could get it so that we only build like this for autopilot
<larsu> tvoss: hey
<Saviq> dandrader, we could go with a build-time decision
<Saviq> dandrader, otherwise it's fine, but I'm just afraid of suddenly losing the ability to get the launcher in with your mouse
<Saviq> dandrader, i.e. it should be enabled by default on desktop usage
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, so we always build support for it (and therefore bring in the QtTest dependency). But should we enable it by default? (I would say a -mousetouch argument should be required)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, but then ./run will have it by default
<Saviq> dandrader, and autopilot will call it with that argument
<Saviq> dandrader, and we can have ./run_on_device disable it
<Saviq> via ./run --no-mousetouch
<Saviq> or similar
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, I'll make the changes
<Saviq> dandrader, cheers
<ritz|here> sil2100++ thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, done
 * greyback eod
<kgunn> greyback: see ya
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-23
<skrishna> I am not finding VLC menu in ubuntu unity... can anyone please tell me how to fix it ?
<davidcalle> didrocks, salut! I'd like some Jenkins wizardry on server scopes branches, do you know how I could make that happen?
<didrocks> davidcalle: ah, here you are :) you want to have upstream merge on those branches, right?
<didrocks> davidcalle: like merging to trunk?
<davidcalle> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> davidcalle: this is for mmrazik ^
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi, officially something needs to be done with that timeout test, as it even failed on powerpc now
<mmrazik> davidcalle: can you create a merge proposal for this file/branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/unity.cfg ?
<mmrazik> davidcalle: it should be as easy as appending the name of the projects to the file
<pstolowski> sil2100: hmm, ok
<mmrazik> davidcalle: assign the mp to me then (mrazik is my launchpad id)
<mmrazik> I'll approve and create the respective jenkins jobs out of that config
<davidcalle> mmrazik, didrocks, sounds good, thanks :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: since powerpc failed twice already now with: ERROR:test-scope.c:4078:main_scope_tester_preview_result: assertion failed: (run_with_timeout (ml))
<pstolowski> sil2100: ok, looking at this test
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks!
<davidcalle> mmrazik, https://code.launchpad.net/~submarine/cupstream2distro-config/server-scopes/+merge/165308
<mmrazik> didrocks: is the stack above (^^^) ok or shall we rather create something like unity-server.cfg?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I would prefer a separate release and file
<didrocks> mmrazik: as this is never going to be for daily release
<mmrazik> didrocks: so even release? i.e. out of head?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, it's not something that will follow releases
<didrocks> mmrazik: maybe call it server/ ?
<didrocks> or online/ ?
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<mmrazik> davidcalle: I'll take your MP and do what needs to be done
<davidcalle> mmrazik, thanks :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: can you have a look on this (stack membership primarily): https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/dbus-cpp/+merge/165310
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, let's wait for launchpad to answer and show your branch, but platform (from the description) sounds good to me :)
<mmrazik> mhm.. takes ages to generate it
<mmrazik> I'm going to add one more revision anyway... (coverage hooks)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you around?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here
<didrocks> mmrazik: no daily release yet, right?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't know. Why would we want to opt out from daily release?
<didrocks> mmrazik: is it cleaned? checked for daily release?
<mmrazik> tvoss: ^^^ (aboud dbus-cpp)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool. Quick question, I have an animation which needs to be used in a SequentialAnimation and alone. Can I call it from the SequentialAnimation without triggering the next animation?
<nic-doffay> by it's id
<mmrazik> didrocks: what do you mean by cleaned?
<didrocks> I think we should first ensure that's it's fine and ready for it, checked and released :)
<mmrazik> ok
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'll add daily_release: False then
<didrocks> mmrazik: remember that if it's failing, the whole stack is blocked
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't see why not, but feels funky :)
<didrocks> hence the sanity checking
<didrocks> I can add it to our list of things to do
<didrocks> but needs to be properly done first :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<didrocks> commented
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you think I should copy and paste it over?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you'd need to make sure the state of the Sequential one after you've ran the one inside is sane
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it just feels funky, but should be fine :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, after all a SeqAnim is just a wrapper around other Anims
<mmrazik> tvoss: I'll create a dummy MP to lp:dbus-cpp just to see if coverage works as expected in jenkins
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it should be possible to control them independently when the SeqAnim isn't doing it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you try already?
<tvoss> mmrazik, ack
<nic-doffay> Saviq, hadn't tried already, but figured I'd ask your opinion on the better way to achieve it so I wouldn't have to go back during the MP review
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'm good either way, really
<mmrazik> davidcalle: noticed you added daily_release: False to unity-scope-imdb
<mmrazik> should it be also in the online part?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ping
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what's up
<davidcalle> mmrazik, yes, it's being completely removed client side, it might come back online.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey. any news on the Blur?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah. I've done a shader.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how's performance on the phone?
<nic-doffay> It scales the image by a multiple.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haven't tried it yet, been busy putting finishing touches on the infographics
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. where's the branch?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, no branch yet, I'll push one if you'd like.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yes please
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, my suggestion would be to copy and paste the existing GaussianBlur shader code which Qt uses and add the code from my vertex shader to it.
<nic-doffay> Call it ScaleWithGaussianBlur
<nic-doffay> Or something.
<tvoss> mmrazik, got a url for me for dbus-cpp?
<nic-doffay> Since it can be done in pass, it will make it faster then calling the Scale shader separately and then doing the blur.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... I still think that's too slow. even if scaled down. but lets try
<mmrazik> tvoss: url for what? a jenkins job?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ok I have another idea if it's still too slow.
<nic-doffay> I'll push to a branch now.
<tvoss> mmrazik, yup
<mmrazik> its not ready yet. There is some weird problem with coverage. Just looking into ti
<mmrazik> tvoss: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dbus-cpp-raring-amd64-ci/3/console
<mmrazik> I don't understand why I'm getting permission denied
<tvoss> mmrazik, you sure that gcovr is available?
<tvoss> mmrazik, the packaging setup only installs lcov
<mmrazik> tvoss: yup. gcovr is in the base image as we use it for most projects
<Saviq> mzanetti, how did the recursive one cope?
<mmrazik> tvoss: even these hooks are used in other projects
<tvoss> mmrazik, okay ...
<tvoss> interesting
<tvoss> mmrazik, seems like it is not even able to access the coverage-xml.cmake due to permission denied
<Saviq> mzanetti, a small one https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fix-run-device-mousetouch/+merge/165321
<mmrazik> tvoss: I don't think so. gcovr is apparently executed
<mmrazik> and its gcovr that throws the OSError
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: Is implicitHeight meant to work with expanding/changing layouts? Expanding works, but shrinking does not.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: should work I'd say
<tvoss> mmrazik, ah
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it should be used in stead of height
<mmrazik> tvoss: so it looks like the result can't be saved
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack (on the review)
<mmrazik> or something like tht
<mzanetti> Saviq: let me test the recursive one. not much hope tho...
<Saviq> MacSlow, what's your usecase? column with expanding/shrinking things?
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693130/ works, so I'd say yes
<mzanetti> hey. I've just apt-get upgraded and now the shell segfaults with: Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity.Dash' does not contain a key named 'home-lens-ordering'
<mzanetti> I did merge with trunk
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ideas? ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, hum, sounds like some version mismatch
<mzanetti> ok... just wiped unity_build and currently rebuilding. lets see
<mzanetti> nope... still crashing
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, you mean the qml shell crashes?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: hm... I see... that's the issue at work btw... http://ubuntuone.com/0Eh6U1vGofYb6sHQjF3sl6
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<mzanetti> is it about the overall height of the notification?
<mzanetti> I wouldn't use implicitHeight there tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy unity-common
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693149/
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's unrelated to implicitHeight
<Saviq> MacSlow, it worked in my example after all
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, daily-build-next
<mzanetti> Saviq: not good?
<Saviq> mzanetti, evidently not
<mzanetti> f*** those ppas
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks like you got 100scopes
<Saviq> mzanetti, why wouldn't you use implicitHeight? isn't that exactly what it's there for?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd say no. but I know that our opinion on that differs ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, does daily-build-next raring build unity7 off of trunk?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, that on purpose? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: why shouldn't it? :)
<didrocks> Saviq: that's how daily build works :p
<mzanetti> Saviq: works again. thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, well, it's never going to land in raring, is it
<Saviq> didrocks, but yeah, I get it
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, daily-build-next is while we can't upload to saucy
<didrocks> so normally until saucy opens
<didrocks> but the issue is that you had a lot of transitions in touch
<didrocks> like autopilot 1.3
<Saviq> got it
<didrocks> and all is interelated
<didrocks> so we'll have to land everything at once in saucy :)
<Saviq> not the desired behaviour, then
<didrocks> which is next week I guess
<didrocks> well, desired behaviour… until saucy opens
<didrocks> now, converging with touch made it hard…
<Saviq> yeah, I get it
<mzanetti> Saviq: RecursiveBlur is another order of magnitude slower than the Gaussian one :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, expected that
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> MacSlow, got a fix for you
<Saviq> MacSlow, use "contentColumn.height" instead of "childrenRect.height" in line 33
<MacSlow> Saviq, already tried that... but then I've have issues with bottom margins not being correct
<Saviq> MacSlow, still, that gets you closer, doesn't it ;)
<tvoss> mmrazik, any luck?
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... but it's trading one issue with another :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, childrenRect is difficult like that
<Saviq> MacSlow, height: implicitHeight + spacing * 2
<Saviq> MacSlow, line 57
<mmrazik> tvoss: not really. I think there is something broken in dbus-cpp as I'm unable to run coverage-xml locally as well
<mmrazik> but don't know what it is yet
<MacSlow> Saviq, and when I did the expansion/collapsing once the bottom margin is correct for the collapsed snap-decision... *sigh*
<Saviq> MacSlow, the two changes above fix everything for me, no?
<MacSlow> Saviq, let's see that second change...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah indeed... interesting
<Saviq> MacSlow, only thing now is there's a spacing-high jump at the beginning and end
<Saviq> MacSlow, and actually, get rid of the height of the column altogether
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... that's what I'm seeing here too
<mmrazik> tvoss: oh
<mmrazik> I think I start to know what it is
<Saviq> MacSlow, and go for "implicitHeight: contentColumn.height + contentColumn.spacing * 2" for the UbuntuShape
<mmrazik> give me a sec
<Saviq> MacSlow, that jump is because of spacing :/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... the height jump is still there... but since this is just a temp. solution for the expansion until we've the proper UI-element in the toolkit I can live with this
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll fix it, gimme a chance ;)
<tvoss> mmrazik, coverage-html not working either ... seems like a parsing issue
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... go wild! :)
<mmrazik> tvoss: oh. ok. For a second I thought it is because of non-existing directories from --exclude (copy&pasted from mir)
<mmrazik> but it is not that
<tvoss> hmm
<tvoss> mmrazik, might be the case, too
<mmrazik> mhm
<mmrazik> maybe it is in the end
<mmrazik> I'll create a branch and will see if it works in jenkins
<mmrazik> tvoss: oh... I think its the missing CMAKE_GCOV variable
<mmrazik> its not defined anywhere AFAICS
<tvoss> mmrazik, nope, issue is that I'm running the tests under dbus-test-runner by default
<tvoss> mmrazik, are you building in a chroot?
<mmrazik> tvoss: yes
<mmrazik> tvoss: but the tests are passing
<tvoss> mmrazik, sure, but that's not the issue. the coverage files are not placed in the right directory
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll keep going at the test to work again
<Saviq> MacSlow, here's a diff against your current branch http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693233/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... trying it now...
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd also do http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693239/ to reduce the opacity change weirdness
<Saviq> MacSlow, as QML by default applies the opacity to all the underlying objects
<Saviq> MacSlow, which results in the avatar and the red button, for example, apparently disappear later than the other elements
<MacSlow> Saviq, never noticed that before
<Saviq> MacSlow, do you see the difference, though?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can use --slow-animations to qmlscene to notice it more
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can read about layers here http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#layer.effect-prop
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, re implicitHeight, "Setting the implicit size is useful for defining components that have a preferred size based on their content, for example"
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#implicitWidth-prop ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the notifications don't have a preferred size, they have a definiteve size
<mzanetti> definitive... its not that they would like to be sized like this. they _have to_ be sized like this
<Saviq> mzanetti, not necessarily, whoever uses them can decide otherwise
<Saviq> because they want to
<mzanetti> Saviq: they are not components to be used somewhere else
<mzanetti> at least not the way they are now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, well, I just like the property there to be noticed, I think
<MacSlow> Saviq, using the --slow-animations switch makes the interactive test act all weird here
<MacSlow> Saviq, but I see now what you mean regarding the opacity of avatar-icons and the tinted button... although it's just a very subtle difference
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's still there, even if subtle :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, I can see it without --slow-animations, so ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, no doubt... thanks for the heads up... I'll keep that change and will remember the --slow-animations switch for visual debugging in the future
<Saviq> MacSlow, we should probably make more use of layers when animating opacity on complex components
<Saviq> mzanetti, WDYT ^?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693239/
<mzanetti> makes sense to me. BUT: its not something that one should do without understanding what happens
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<MacSlow> Saviq, I added a comment to that, so one (me) doesn't forget why it's there :)
<mzanetti> because it can slow down things if used wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, of course, but should actually speed up in that case
<mzanetti> I'd say, yes
<mzanetti> is it that much of a problem tho?
<mzanetti> Notifications don't seem that complex to me that it would require this already
<sil2100> didrocks: uuuh oooh, nooo~! Something happened and unity tests did not run
<Saviq> MacSlow, add populate.running || there, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can see the visual difference between the two
<mzanetti> how can I test?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you apply the opacity animation without the layer
<Saviq> mzanetti, merge lp:~macslow/unity/phablet-snap-decision-action-expansion
<didrocks> sil2100: mind checking with the QA people?
<Saviq> and $ qmlscene --slow-animations -I builddir/tests/utils/modules/ tests/qmltests/Notifications/tst_Notifications.qml
<Saviq> damn ^W
<mzanetti> :D
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's easiest to see with the snap decision
<Saviq> mzanetti, the buttons / avatar "disappear" at a different rate than the rest
<Saviq> due to the contrast between them
<sil2100> didrocks: actually, it seems unity got removed before the test, huh
<dednick> Saviq: re this indicator-client move. I've moved everything into unity, and also done first pass of the indicator file monitoring. But until we have those .indicator files, we cant really remove the plugin framework that was done (because that's how it determined which indicators to load). unless i just hardcode them to load manually.
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not about the speed in this case, it's about the transition
<dednick> Saviq: or i can export the files from unity for the time being
<Saviq> larsu, ^ any comment on when the .indicator files will be available?
<Saviq> dednick, I think it's fine if we "ship" the .indicator files in the mean time
<Saviq> dednick, and then just flip the switch to read from the real place
<Saviq> dednick, when they're there
<Saviq> dednick, assuming we know its format
<dednick> Saviq: cool. thats what i was hoping we could do.
<mzanetti> hmm... can't really see any difference here
<didrocks> sil2100: is the ppa in a consistent state?
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: pushed the fixes sofar... thx for the help!
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... can't really see any difference here
<mzanetti> MacSlow: found a bug
<mzanetti> MacSlow: click 10 times on "add a snap-decision"
<mzanetti> MacSlow: click 10 times on "remove f1st"
<mzanetti> MacSlow: add some snap decisions again => they are not on top any more
<mzanetti> MacSlow: repeat that a couple of times and notifications stop showing up at all
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the model doesn't seem to get cleared correctly
<sil2100> didrocks: I just dist-upgraded from it and it's ok here locally, I'll look into what's going on
<didrocks> sil2100: it's still wrong that it's trying to install everything :/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, using clear model seems to fix it again
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no... that works around it
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but yes. clearing the model restores a good state
<MacSlow> mzanetti, :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, first I need to get rid of warnings and get the tests to work again
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me make a video ;d
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, the "delay behavior until opacity == 1" is a hack, but we don't have a good solution for such delays
<sil2100> Ah ha
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I found something, let me take a closer look
<MacSlow> Saviq, I guessed
<didrocks> ok ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100: fyi, I hope https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/libunity/fix-test-timeout/+merge/165343 to fix the issue with occasional test failures
<andrewebdev> morning all. Am in a spot of trouble here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298881/13-04-unity-graphics-suddenly-broken-for-no-reason
<andrewebdev> since my home folder is on a separate partition, I was wondering if it might have stored a faulty setting somewhere. where are these settings stored (if in home) and am I safe to delete the entire folder etc?
<greyback> andrewebdev: should be able to reset compiz settings with "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" (you might need dconf-tools package installed first)
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks! Will review
<greyback> andrewebdev: handy way to check if it's a setting issue: log in as a guest user and see how things look there.
<pstolowski> sil2100: please don't globally approve, I'd like jamesh to take a look as well;
<pstolowski> sil2100: and can you run these tests locally?
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693352/ should work, no? or am I missing something obvious?
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't see anything obvious. Does it print any errors?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it just doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, I tried a Connection { ListView.view.add; onRunningChanged } < that fails with
<Saviq> Cannot assign to non-existent property "onRunningChanged"
<sil2100> uuuu
<Saviq> mzanetti, but ListView.view.add is the Transition object alright
 * greyback bbiab
<andrewebdev> greyback, YES! Guest session works perfectly!
<mzanetti> Saviq: how I read the docs, yes. But those tansitions are implemented a bit weird
<andrewebdev> greyback, nooo wait... spoke too soon
<andrewebdev> the moment I set up the dual monitors in the guest session, unity crashes and I lose all window decorations etc.
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously that's a poor-man's solution as there's nothing to say that the transition wouldn't relate to some other delegate
<Saviq> mzanetti, so in that sense the opacity solution is better
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh.... might be that the Notification is constructed and the implicitHeight changed _before_ it's actually hooked into the listview and the add-transition triggered on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, I could actually get access to the running property in onOpacityChanged
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it held the correct value
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it seems there's no NOTIFY onit
<mzanetti> Saviq: I would add a bool property to Notification like "animationsEnabled: false" and bind it in the listview
<Saviq> mzanetti, still, that would be global, not per-delegate, which we're after
<mzanetti> Saviq: opacityChanged is triggered by the add-transition. so most likely later
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah you mean the binding fails?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because the ListView.view attached prop isn't there yet? certainly was there in Component.onCompleted
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, that's a slightly scientific discussion ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean by the time the binding is evaluated its not in the listview yet and thus evaluates to true. The animation is triggered and only then the binding starts working
<mzanetti> yes, it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, enabled never changes
<mzanetti> hmpf...
<Saviq> on the behaviour
<Saviq> anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so it seems that Brandon's latest nux commit bumped the ABI version and he didn't bump the changelog upstream version
<sil2100> didrocks: yesterday's commit ;/
<tsdgeos> yay, 1 bugfix for ListView in!
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,56583
<tsdgeos> now to bother Mirv :D
<Mirv> :D
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we'll need to rebuild all reverse-depends of nux now
<sil2100> didrocks: and probably get this one in: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/bump_version_due_to_abi/+merge/165352
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please take care of that :)
<didrocks> sil2100: also keep brandon updated about it. Everything is explained in the FAQ… They should start to know it
<didrocks> bregma: can you pass the message in your team about it ^
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe add a message to the changelog as you are bumping it?
<didrocks> sil2100: this is what made the installation failing?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will add an entry
<sil2100> didrocks: well, it was because components were built in wrong order, unity was built against the older nux and then nux got built, so when we're fetching the newer nux, it uninstalls unity as the abi-version mismatches
<didrocks> sil2100: makes sense, so you need to bump the build-dep on the unity side
<didrocks> sil2100: and then, we rebuild the stack
<larsu> Saviq: we already have some, but we can't land them until the current (gtk) panel properly loads them (so that we don't have regressions). I'm working on that this week, hopefully it lands early next week
<didrocks> (as per the FAQ ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: also, we'll have to take care of one thing... as indicators are not releasing, I asked cyphermox yesterday to maybe manually release indicator-appmenu
<sil2100> didrocks: we need the new indicator-appmenu for unity-gtk-module to work
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but with jenkins shutting down yesterday… I think cyphermox will redo it today?
<sil2100> didrocks: but neither daily-build-next nor next have the new indicator-appmenu there as well
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<greyback> Saviq: mzanetti: I've pulled out the window management stuff in shell into a separate component ready for testing. I think it makes sense to rename SideStage directory to something like Stages, and move Components/Stage.qml and the new WN component in there too. Opinions?
<greyback> it centralizes all the window management related code into one directory
<mzanetti> greyback: +1
<didrocks> sil2100: ping me once you have the unity branch
<didrocks> sil2100: approved that one
<mzanetti> greyback: do you already have information about running apps etc from Mir?
<mmrazik> didrocks: could you have a look, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/online/+merge/165355
<didrocks> mmrazik: approved
<mmrazik> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think I'll add a hook to cu2d-update-stack with a general config file in a directory
<mmrazik> didrocks: oh..
<didrocks> mmrazik: just to prevent deploying this directory
<mmrazik> wait a second
<mmrazik> didrocks: it will not land
<didrocks> mmrazik: sent back to "needs review"
<mmrazik> there is duplicate target_branch... forgot to remove the imdb scope from head
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<greyback> mzanetti: not yet, the platform api needs to be stabilized, but it should be soon
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/change_libnux_req/+merge/165357
<sil2100> didrocks: but I guess CI will fail on this one due to libnux 4.0.2 not being available in the PPA, right?
<sil2100> Lunch
<mmrazik> didrocks: new diff finally generated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/online/+merge/165355
<didrocks> sil2100: they have a local repo, so it should work, not sure it will depwait, so just tell me once the nux merge is… merged :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: are you sure imdb won't be client side?
<didrocks> sil2100: do you know? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: from what David said, no...
<sil2100> If I remember correctly
 * sil2100 gone
<mmrazik> didrocks: this is what davidcalle says:
<didrocks> ok :)
<mmrazik> <davidcalle> mmrazik, yes, it's being completely removed client side, it might come back online.
<didrocks> perfect, approved! :)
<mmrazik> thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, huh, wrong channel ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, there's an issue with the mouseTouch
<Saviq> dandrader, it gets stuck when you try to swipe the dash, for example
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean flicking horizontally to switch from dash to dash?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, the whole UI gets stuck (probably some mouse event does not get converted to touch)
<Saviq> dandrader, it's only when mousetouch is enabled, of course
<Saviq> dandrader, also I failed the review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fix-run-device-mousetouch/+merge/165321
<dandrader> ah
<dandrader> Saviq, couldn't reproduce the issue so far? How easy is to reproduce it?
<dandrader> s/far?/far.
<Saviq> dandrader, 100%
<dandrader> weird
<Saviq> dandrader, just enable mousetouch
<Saviq> dandrader, and release your mouse cursor when flicking
<Saviq> so yeah, flicking, not swiping
<Saviq> dandrader, actually
<Saviq> dandrader, flick + click when still moving
<Saviq> dandrader, so, grab, drag quickly & release, try and grab again
<Saviq> dandrader, like you'd try to speed it up or reverse the movement
<Saviq> dandrader, any Flickable, really
<dandrader> Saviq, now I got it!
<Saviq> dandrader, must be some event that we don't convert to touch or something
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<dandrader> Saviq, it got stuck into a kind endless stream of MousePress and MouseRelease
<greyback> Saviq: cool, almost done by now anyway :)
<Saviq> greyback, sorry, been reading backlog
<greyback> Saviq: no worries whatsoever
<Saviq> greyback, but that wasn't a decision you couldn't have made by yourself, was it ;D
<greyback> Saviq: it was more a sanity check I guess
<Saviq> greyback, you have my sanity stamp
<greyback> but it's good to ask other people for advice, helps the old team spirit :)
<Saviq> greyback, use it well
<greyback> stampy stamp
<Saviq> trump stump ;D
<Saviq> stamp
<Saviq> fuk
<Saviq> ah, it's that time of the week :D
<greyback> language:)
<greyback> as the Czech's call it, little Friday
<Saviq> greyback, Czech's what calls it that?
<Saviq> greyback, at least I've an excuse, it's not my native language :P
<greyback> yes rogue apostrophe, sue me
<Saviq> jeez my launcher completely stopped remembering the docked items... wth?
<greyback> it's been getting a bit funky on me too, sometimes getting stuck out, and the count on some of the icons is being drawn in strange places on screen occasionally
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1171476
<ubot5> bug 1171476 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "Launcher - count label pops out in auto-hide mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171476
<Saviq> greyback, supposedly fixed
<Saviq> greyback, it was a combination of urgency and count that confused it
<greyback> Saviq: aha, cool. Do you notice it in Alt-Tab too?
<Saviq> greyback, nope, didn't see nothing
<Saviq> greyback, I'm not looking much at the switcher, though
<greyback> Saviq: ok, I'll wait for the update first tho
<Saviq> greyback, I rarely have more than 2 windows on any workspace
<Saviq> standup time
<Saviq> this is mumble style
<kgunn> is like a nerdy form of gangnam style
<Saviq> kgunn, _not_ _at_ _all_
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay standup
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^
<Saviq> MacSlow, ^
<cyphermox> sil2100: didrocks: yea, I reran indicators IIRC, but I think the tests still failed. Perhaps I'll just force the publish
<cyphermox> (after I install it here and make sure no weird things happen)
<didrocks> cyphermox: does it fail for good or bad reason? Should we get larsu looking at it?
<cyphermox> just a second, I can't remember
 * larsu hides
<didrocks> cyphermox: right now, no need to run the tests, it won't be able to install frmo the ppa as Brandon as done an ABI breakage without following the instructions
<didrocks> so you can't install from it
<cyphermox> I pin packages, no worries
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, in the -check tests?
<cyphermox> also, indicators are in ~daily-build, not -next
<cyphermox> well, no, not in the -check tests
<cyphermox> I see what you mean now
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, they are in daily-build
<didrocks> so should be fine :)
<cyphermox> yea
<cyphermox> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/466/label=autopilot-ati/console
<cyphermox> ^ fun :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: is there a queue for nux? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/bump_version_due_to_abi/+merge/165352 the CI took 10 minutes, but for merging, we are waiting for a long time
<didrocks> cyphermox: please see with the indicator team, we don't want to publish manually forever ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: no queue for nux that I can see, fyi
<cyphermox> it's just not finished yet
<cyphermox> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: now that everything's merged, I'm rebuilding nux and unity in the unity stack
<bregma> didrocks, sil2100 please do not bump the upstream version part of Ubuntu packages to be ahead of the upstream version, it breaks things outside of Ubuntu
<didrocks> bregma: we did bump the upstream version as well
<didrocks> bregma: see the MP
<bregma> messing with upstream without the correct workflow isn't any better
<didrocks> bregma: upstream not following the workflow isn't correct either
<bregma> two wrongs do not make a right
<didrocks> bregma: and breaking for a day the PPA isn't acceptable
<didrocks> bregma: the other answer was to revert?
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, we should transition to https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/standard_animations/+merge/163205 soon
<Saviq> MacSlow, from your custom timings.js
<didrocks> bregma: we built a procedure for ABI break: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ
<didrocks> bregma: we followed it
<didrocks> bregma: avoiding to revert
<didrocks> bregma: you broke all the testing for a whole day in the ppa
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... that would be sweet... hate that timings.js
<didrocks> bregma: so next time, we'll just revert if you prefer that than us fixing things (and following the procedure)
<Saviq> MacSlow, it should already be available
<Saviq> MacSlow, from ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... I think I'm not pulling from that PPA yet... let me check...
<Saviq> MacSlow, you probably do, otherwise you wouldn't have been able to run shell for some time now
<Saviq> MacSlow, due to Panel being introduced post-raring
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll update my MR then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1183350
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183350 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[Patch] Fix wrong initial position of delegates when using loaders and sections" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: is there something new needed in tests to work with the latest Qt 5.x from our PPA?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: all of a sudden I'm getting "Cannot read property 'children' of undefined" for all my tests
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: I remember something about "forceLayout" being menntioned yesterday
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: that or more waitForRendering
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: didn't Saviq fix them all though?
<tsdgeos> or is it new tests?
<Saviq> MacSlow, merge trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.fix-listview-tests/+merge/165051
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... ok thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, got rid of timings.js and switched to UbuntuAnimation
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<mzanetti> huh? UbuntuAnimation?
<mzanetti> is that to be used everywhere?
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: sure... see here :) https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-snap-decision-action-expansion/+merge/165370
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, it's the "standard" animation and timings
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's like brand... but for animations :)
 * mzanetti whishes such information would be spread through mailing lists
 * mzanetti hopes he didn't miss the mail :D
 * mzanetti can't work any more because he just scrolls the launcher up and down to watch the folding effect
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160
<Saviq> paulliu, cheers
<tsdgeos> paulliu: Saviq: no msgmerge ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Gettext is doing that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 255	+GETTEXT_CREATE_TRANSLATIONS(${POT_FILE} ALL ${PO_FILES})
<tsdgeos> that's msgfmt, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> ah no it does msgmerge too
<tsdgeos> not sure exactly what it does
<tsdgeos> but it has a msgmerge call :D
<Saviq> http://cmake.org/gitweb?p=cmake.git;a=blob_plain;f=Modules/FindGettext.cmake;hb=HEAD
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok, then :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I meant "yeah, not sure exactly what it does" ;)
<tsdgeos> well, without running it, seems to be doing the correct thing
<tsdgeos> i.e. update the .po with the .pot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and also install to the correct spot
<tsdgeos> yeah that the next one :)
<tsdgeos> meant the msgmerge line specifically
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah, I can add a target for that.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: the cmake docu says it creates a target already
<tsdgeos> "translations"
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's working
<paulliu> tsdgeos: seems to me that it only do "po -> gmo".. installation works anyway.
<tsdgeos> ah
<dednick> "phablet-flash -b" = bad idea
<dednick> "--bad-idea" in fact
<tsdgeos> :D
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq nic-doffay mterry wrt blur stuff for locked screen
<kgunn> i thot folks were very anti-blur
<kgunn> (not me)
<kgunn> but for perf reasons....there was to be some
<nic-doffay> kgunn, no clue. Haven't anything about this.
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, but that's about live blurring, a single-frame blur should be fine
<kgunn> other means to an end besides blur per se
<kgunn> Saviq: i totally agree
<kgunn> was just trying to see if there was some other concern someone had
<Saviq> kgunn, mostly performance, a bit of security - when the blur would not be strong enough to allow un-blurring
<kgunn> Saviq: granted it won't be "live" but will be "on the fly" right ? due to design
<Saviq> kgunn, not necessarily, it can be cached when the app was last stopped
<kgunn> e.g. i clicked on FB icon, under the hood takes a screenshot of app, then blurs with pin lock
<Saviq> kgunn, what if app isn't running?
<kgunn> so you're going to snapshot every runnning app ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yes, at least when it's stopped
<mzanetti> kgunn: Yes, the architect is very anti-blur, Design is very pro-blur...
<kgunn> Saviq: i see...yeah, you kind of have to...snapshot every app upon loss of focus
<mzanetti> Saviq: we can't rely on the snapshot
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, hm?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that works sometimes, but not always and for thus a blur effect would need to be performant enough for live blur
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, it should be performant enough, not that we'll use it live :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least not for the PIN entry case
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes...
<mzanetti> Saviq: because our phone is so full of animations
<mzanetti> Saviq: swipe aside the greeter. the zoom effect would require a live-blur
<kgunn> Saviq: mzanetti ...one odd case, what if app has never been launched
<mzanetti> kgunn: exactly
<mzanetti> that would have been my next example
<Saviq> mzanetti, kgunn, splash screen
<mzanetti> Saviq: use the launcher on the greeter to launch an app.
<mzanetti> Saviq: design wants to see the app blurred
<mzanetti> Saviq: the app changes during startup, I have no way of knowing when it stops => live-blur
<mzanetti> required
<mzanetti> that screenshot hack is a nice idea but really does not work out in our case
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok then, make live-blur performant enough to work on the Nexus 10 and we'll be good ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just afraid we have to cut the corners, that's just too many pixels
<mzanetti> Saviq: I've been saying since day 1 it wont work. but our openGL experts tell me it will be performant enough
<mzanetti> Saviq: thats why I'm waiting for them to give me a blur effect that does the thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, right ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I was under the impression we're not doing live blur, but if we are - great ;)
<kgunn> plus nic-doffay just wants to do some cool shader code :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, we can do some screenshot hacks. but after playing around for a day with the whole thing I know the screenshot and the actual state would drift that much that its going to look bad
<mzanetti> Saviq, kgunn: what I could think of: some combination of screenshots that are updated twice a second with a crossfade or something like that
<mzanetti> I will experiment with that once I have a good blur algorithm and can get screenshots via Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's still screenshotting, not live blur :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, I never meant to say "just a single screenshot, never updated"
<kgunn> mzanetti: it's like slow mo live :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, just I don't see us getting 60fps ;)
<mzanetti> but it would need additional tricks like crossfading to make fool peoples eye enough to not know the difference
<mzanetti> anyways... once I know what I can expect performance wise I can tell more
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> and I really need to learn some opengl stuff... having some code I don't understand drives me crazy :D
<mzanetti> pete-woods, mterry: hey. do I have some possiblity to know when the pinlock schould be shown and when it shouldn?
<mzanetti> also do we already have some place I can read the PIN from?
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi
<cyphermox> sil2100: yo
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you try building/publishing indicator-appmenu in the end?
<sil2100> bregma: regarding the libnux dependency bump - we changed the libnux version to 4.0.2, as every ABI break requires an upstream version bump
<cyphermox> sil2100: I was just finishing up testing it
<cyphermox> it can be published
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Excellent
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> right, was moving unity-gtk-module to indicators to go along with that
<sil2100> Oh, so moving out of the unity stack? Well, that would help indeed
<sil2100> cyphermox: once you move it to indicators, could you also approve/review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-gtk-module/conflicts_appmenu/+merge/165175
<cyphermox> ai
<sil2100> cyphermox: the short story is - u-g-m will replace appmenu-gtk, and when appmenu-gtk is in the system, u-g-m cannot be used
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, you're doing the move right now?
<sil2100> cyphermox: I mean, move from unity stack to indicators?
<sil2100> cyphermox: since there seems to be an error in the unity stack config related to u-g-m and I'm not sure if I would fix it now or just wait for you to move ;)
<cyphermox> yes, I'm about to send the merge request
<didrocks> sil2100: hud tests has still one failure
<didrocks> sil2100: with latest unity
<sil2100> didrocks: let me see, but it's probably the regression I was saying about, let me fill a bug
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, should we put the threshold up or not? ;)
<didrocks> (ati is archiving the artefacts, give it some time)
<didrocks> yeah, same on ati
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) I think we already poked jibel about that in the morning, right? To 1 failure
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> So on both now?
<didrocks> ati and intel got result, one regression
<didrocks> oh yeah
<didrocks> the treshold had change (or was it me? I don't remember) :)
<didrocks> so published
<didrocks> sil2100: note to poke about it :)
<sil2100> jibel you mean? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: upstream :p
<sil2100> Ah, ok, yes yes ;)
<didrocks> ok, QA is rerunning now
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> should be easy
<didrocks> as unity mismatch is fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: latest attempt for unity failed though in the preseed
<sil2100> didrocks: I saw unity failed... you aborted one machine and the other had problems, but I see the config is broken ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll retry again…
<sil2100> didrocks: wait wait
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, not sure it's due to the config TBH
<sil2100> didrocks: since I noticed a mistake in the config
<didrocks> but yeah, better to fix it
<sil2100> didrocks: see line tests: unity unity-gtk-module unity-gtk-module-common libunity-gtk3-parser0
<sil2100> This should be:
<didrocks> yeah yeah, I talked about it with Mathieu :)
<sil2100> tests: unity unity-gtk-module
<sil2100> But I think he's moving it to indicators now
<didrocks> and about moving unity-gtk-module to indicators
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> makes more sense I guess?
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> yeah, that's what was missing
<sil2100> didrocks: this would solve also my problems with it removing appmenu-gtk in the unity stack \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent!
<dandrader> Saviq, on the MouseTouchAdator: fixed it. The solution is to filter native, xbc, events instead of Qt ones. in order to avoid converting mouse events generated by Qt::AA_SynthesizeMouseForUnhandledTouchEvents
<cyphermox> didrocks: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/move-u-g-m-to-indicators/
<sil2100> cyphermox: looking good, MP it!
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, that's fine, once you make the switch, maybe remove the job to the unity head stack? (the unity-gtk-module one)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/move-u-g-m-to-indicators/+merge/165430
<sil2100> cyphermox: approved
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, sounds good
<cyphermox> ok, I removed the job
<cyphermox> and I'll update the indicators jobs now
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
<cyphermox> and shortly I'll be able a
<cyphermox> to start indicators...
<cyphermox> and then, forage for safe food in Montreal today :/
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: let's publish manually the QA stack: the tests passed on one, but the provisionning failed on the other
<didrocks> cyphermox: want to manually publish to test the token? :)
<cyphermox> yeah, as soon as it's merged
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> QA, sure
<sil2100> I'm all in
<didrocks> let's see if it's working :)
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> already published
<didrocks> cyphermox: interesting… in fact, it worked on the second as well
<didrocks> despite the UTAH error message :p
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> well i'll be able to test with indicators
<didrocks> you will need to find another target to test the token!
<didrocks> yep :)
<sil2100> cyphermox, didrocks: since the merge got into the config, could you guys also redeploy the unity stack?
<sil2100> I think we can re-run it now as well
<didrocks> need to stop the unity stack first
<didrocks> sil2100: you can do it, as we'll rerun it and the check was stopped
<didrocks> (stopping unity)
<sil2100> Stopped
<didrocks> beautiful stop :)
<didrocks> let's wait for cyphermox to redeploy and rerun indicators, and unity (with "foo" for unity :p)
<didrocks> if they both pass, every would have published today!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<cyphermox> shouldn't be too long, updating the jobs now.
<cyphermox> jenkins.JenkinsException: Error in request. Possibly authentication failed [403]
<cyphermox> ok, got it with no token...
<didrocks> cyphermox: indicators is launched though?
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> that's what I mean
<didrocks> but you get the exception?
<cyphermox> with the option checked but no token entered, it psses
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> with the token there as it current is configured, I get the error
<didrocks> waow :/
<didrocks> so with the correct token
<cyphermox> which is pretty much expected given that it's not the token we actually pass
<didrocks> it fails
<didrocks> hum? you are passing the correct token, no?
<cyphermox> with the correct token, it should pass as well
<didrocks> ah, better to have one token, and the correct one :)
<didrocks> at least, it ensure the check is on, which isn't the case if you don't specify a token in the template
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> so, confirmed
<cyphermox> we should make the token match
<cyphermox> with... the new token you want to put in?
<didrocks> well, they do match now, right? in -config trunk?
<didrocks> publish and head have the same, which was the old one
<cyphermox> didrocks: no, the token in master-template and publish aren't the same
<cyphermox> I can make it the same (the old one) now
<didrocks> cyphermox: are you sure? I grepped again, and in trunk from -config, it's the same
<cyphermox> I'm positive
<cyphermox> the token in daily-release/jenkins-templates/master-config.xml is the one I hacked together when I initially debugged the issue
<cyphermox> I can sync it with the old one now
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> gree
<didrocks> I didn't commit
 * didrocks was getting crazy
<didrocks> cyphermox: yes, please do, sync to the old one :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: have you deployed unity already?
<cyphermox> no, doing it now
<cyphermox> brb, lunch
<didrocks> bon app!
 * greyback eod, see you Monday
<mterry> mzanetti, when the prompt string is "PIN"
<sil2100> cyphermox: unity redeployed? ;)
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm not really sure what is there in lightdm already and what isn't. Is there already some bool or something that lets me decide if the lockscreen should be shown at all?
<mterry> mzanetti, if you get a showPrompt signal, with the "PIN" string as the prompt string, show it.  But I understand if the current LoginList code doesn't make it clear where to handle it.  I don't think it handles the showPrompt signal at all right now
<mterry> mzanetti, I have a branch coming in a few days that will add various login cases that expands the logic, will make it more clear
<mterry> mzanetti, or, just always show the pin on a prompt situation and I can clean up for the "PIN" case specificially later...
<mterry> mzanetti, oh!
<mterry> mzanetti, but LoginList won't even be relevant, because we're not in tablet mode
<mterry> mzanetti, so you might need some new logic for this case, indeed
<mzanetti> mterry: is the greeter then launched on that signal? and is that the same signal that handles the display dim timeout for example?
<mterry> mzanetti, no.  So what happens is, the launcher starts up.  (1) we try to log the user in via PAM
<mterry> mzanetti, (2) if successful, we wait for swipe to finish login
<mterry> mzanetti, (3) if not, PAM will prompt us.  If the prompt string is PIN, we know that upon a swipe, we need to show pin screen
<mterry> mzanetti, (4) else if not PIN, we know we'll need to show keyboard screen
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm. what happens while the greeter is half-swiped?
<mterry> mzanetti, it's a little hard to see that from the current code in Greeter/, because it doesn't handle all those cases yet
<mzanetti> mterry: I guess the signal will only come onces the swipe is complete
<mterry> mzanetti, no.  We have the prompt before the swipe starts
<mterry> mzanetti, as soon as greeter starts up, we try to login whatever user is selected
<mterry> mzanetti, in phone case, that will be trivia;
<mterry> trivial
<mterry> mzanetti, and we shortly get the prompt string.  Then we have as long as we want to give response to prompt to PAM
<mterry> mzanetti, so we wait for swipe, show pin screen beneath, etc
<mzanetti> mterry: ok... got it.
<mterry> mzanetti, I've got a couple branches that will make it more obvious how to test odd greeter cases
<mterry> mzanetti, it's a little awkward right now
<mterry> mzanetti, basically, it will make it easier to create multiple fake liblightdms
<mterry> mzanetti, so you can create a mock user that prompts for PIN
<mzanetti> mterry: ah, I see. sounds great. Thanks!
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll point you at them as I post them
<mterry> mzanetti, hope to have one today
<mzanetti> mterry: awesome. I'm EODing now anyways
<mterry> mzanetti, enjoy!
<mzanetti> mterry: I'll start with hooking up to that signal tomorrow and emit it somehow. then when you come online we can fix it properly.
<mzanetti> thanks again. helps a lot!
<mzanetti> mterry: oh... and after everything is unlocked and the user presses the power button to lock again. will I get that signal again?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah
<mterry> mzanetti, whole process again
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. perfect. see you tomorrow
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, sorry about not updating the upstream version in nux....
 * bschaefer thought bumping the ABI version along with bumping unitys debian/control was all that was required...
<sil2100> bschaefer: no problem, we sorted it out finally anyway, I saw you bump the version, but only the downstream one
<sil2100> bschaefer: this usually breaks things as the daily-build versioning is a bit confusing ;D
<bschaefer> sil2100, right, yeah, I am now aware that I have to bump upstream...
<sil2100> bschaefer: no problem, I also many times miss things that Didier wrote in the DailyRelease documentation, since there's so much info there actually
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks for sorting it out though, next time ill be sure to let someone know im breaking the ABI next time :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: no, tests are running
<sil2100> cyphermox: one batch of unity tests finished, I see a lot of failures
<sil2100> 25
<sil2100> cyphermox: not sure if we should publish manually at this level of failures
<sil2100> But let's wait for intel to finish
<sil2100> cyphermox: hm, some of those seem like AP failures to me
<sil2100> cyphermox: some tests fail as they're not prepared properly for 100scopes
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, I need to jump out now - not sure if we should publish this or not, I'll send an e-mail to the unity guys to take a look
<cyphermox> I'll look into it..
<sil2100> See you!
<kgunn> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> kgunn, pong
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-24
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Sleepy ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I re-triggered all the stupid powerpc builds that failed
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: do we know why? it seems that there is something that can't be installed (some arch:all, arch:any, but can't figure out what): https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140580074/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.unity-lens-files_7.1.0daily13.05.24ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> Wellark: ping ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I need to look into that again, since it happens too frequently
<sil2100> And why only powerpc? Mystery
<didrocks> yep :/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, need your expertise for an issue.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hit me
<nic-doffay> Saviq, bit of a complicated scenario.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/infographics-with-lightdm
<nic-doffay> there's the branch.
<nic-doffay> If you look in Infographics.qml
<nic-doffay> You'll see the onDataChanged signal and onDataAboutToChange signal.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, let me know if you can't find it.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'm there
<nic-doffay> The current issue is that the onDataAboutToChange and onDataChanged signal are fired off too quickly.
<nic-doffay> So the reverse animation affects the new set of data.
<nic-doffay> (As does the reveal animation)
<nic-doffay> You can run it and see what I mean (I've commented out the reveal animation to make it more obvious).
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I do understand what you mean
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to "cache" the old model before swapping it if the new one
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pete-woods1 there's two possible solutions I can see
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok. Then perform the animation on the cached one.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pete-woods1, either expose both the "current" and "next" models
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then you switch the model after you've finished the reverse animation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then start the reveal animation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pete-woods1, or you signal the "I'm ready to get the new model" after you've finished the reverse animation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and wait for the backend to tell you "the model has been updated" before starting the new animation
<Saviq> s/new/reveal/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I suggested, but pete-woods1 feels the backend should only communicate to the UI. I think that's a valid point too.
<pete-woods1> what I said is I can't interrogate the UI's state
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can't interrogate, that's fine
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but you can _tell it_
<Saviq> nic-doffay, via a signal / method exposed on the model or somewhere
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that you're now ready to take the new data
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pete-woods1, that approach seems potentially easier
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah. Just a signal on the QML to fire's when the animation has stopped.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pete-woods1, but it might come with a delay between the reverse and reveal animations
<Saviq> you have to check
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what sort of delay are you thinking?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the time needed for the backend to replace the data
<pete-woods1> and to transport it to the UI
<pete-woods1> and potentially create new circles, etc
<Saviq> pete-woods1, that would need to happen regardless of which mode we go for
<pete-woods1> I think that's probably the best time for the delay, though
<pete-woods1> as the thing should be invisible at that point
<Saviq> pete-woods1, of course, but if you can prepare the model _while_ the reverse animation is happening
<Saviq> pete-woods1, the delay could be lower
<pete-woods1> true
<Saviq> pete-woods1, but that's premature optimization
<pete-woods1> indeedy
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I can come up with something else in between the delay to make up for it.
<Saviq> pete-woods1, nic-doffay, so I'd go for "backend says there's going to be a new data set soon; UI goes for reverse animation; UI signals that it's now ready for new data; backend fills the model with new data; backend signals that data is ready; UI goes for the reveal animation"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sounds good.
<Saviq> and see how it does
<nic-doffay> pete-woods1, on what object do you want the signals in the QML?
<pete-woods1> nic-doffay: the signals would be present on the main infographic model
<pete-woods1> you would be saying "ready to change" or something like that at the end of the fade out animation
<pete-woods1> I'll add the signal to the model now, but it won't do anything, then at least you can get the UI to call it at the right time
<pete-woods1> then I'll tweak the model so it behaves how you want
<nic-doffay> pete-woods1, cool sounds good
 * Saviq biab
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta for the suggestions.
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, cyphermox already moved unity-gtk-module to the indicators stack, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: do you know if he redeployed the unity stack after the change?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the unity parameters in the generic check job seem to have unity-gtk-module in it
<sil2100> Would suck to have unity-gtk-module released 2 times ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: from jenkins, it seems he did that :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't see the module, at least, he removed the job
<sil2100> didrocks: then I wonder why ps-generic-* is still testpackages unity-autopilot unity-gtk-module-autopilot, and the invalid tests: unity unity-gtk-module unity-gtk-module-common libunity-gtk3-parser0
<sil2100> Crazy stuff
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, weird (and no time to look at that TBH)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: I've fixed the issue from the comments on the MR (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-snap-decision-action-expansion/+merge/165370/comments/366256), but can't get around a wait(100) for waiting on the collapse-animation to complete, thus the before-after height-test passes... any ideas? The expansion-animation doesn't seem to need this for its before-after test.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm... not really sure what happens. but usually an animation animates some property and you should be able to use a tryCompare() to wait for that property to be finished animating
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok... trying tryCompare() again
<mzanetti> MacSlow: otherwise, looking at the MR, seems there are a bit too many actionSpy.clear()s in it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: rest looks quite ok to me
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tryCompare() just sits there... that's not working
<mzanetti> MacSlow: should I have a look at it or do you want to go with that wait(100)?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well I know a wait(100) will not pass the review :)
<mzanetti> ok... let me check
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: the tryCompare works for me. I've commented on the MR...
<Wellark> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> Wellark: hi! Are you working on the HUD backend?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm reviewing lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_edgeDragInLauncher... I hope you'll simplify Launcher.qml a lot ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. I expect the revealing and hiding to happen by daniel's code and all the rest will just go away
<Saviq> mzanetti, the amount of states alone is scary
<mzanetti> Saviq: no more states (maybe just a closed, opened and hint)
<mzanetti> at max
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool :)
<mzanetti> anyone knows whats the state of mobile data connection is? friends of mine are just waiting for that before flashing their phones :D
<Saviq> rsalveti, ^?
<didrocks> sil2100: should you restart the apps stack?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do, just checking the exact failure
<sil2100> Eh
<didrocks> thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, when working on the N10 greeter, I recommend switching to adb over TCP - it doesn't drop the connection when you lock the screen - so it doesn't destroy tablet-services
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll have a small tweak to run_on_device to help with that
<mzanetti> Saviq: afaik our run_on_device always works through adb forwarding
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not even about that
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160'
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160
<Saviq> mzanetti, the important thing is that adb itself goes through TCP and not USB
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, interesting
<paulliu> Saviq: BTW, the changes to debian/* is caused by wrap-and-sort. Do we want that in a seperated branch?
<Saviq> paulliu, yes please
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> mzanetti, whether it does forwarding or not is a different issue (and only an issue when you have two devices at the same time - and that I want to enable in run_on_device)
<paulliu> Saviq: Please review that branch. And I'll prepare a wrap-and-sort for debian/* later.
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can now go run_on_device for both phone and tablet at the same time
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool. iirc there is some command where you can register to the HUP signal. We might be able to use that too so when you unplug during a run_on_device it still restores the *-services file
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.run-on-device-remote/+merge/165606
<Saviq> mzanetti, with that you can export TARGET_IP and TARGET_SSH_PORT in your shell for run_on_device to go over TCP
<Saviq> mzanetti, and http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2604727/how-can-i-connect-to-android-with-adb-over-tcp for enabling adb over tcp
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you want it to persist across reboots (and even flashes, it seems), `adb setprop persist.adb.tcp.port 5555`
<Saviq> mzanetti, I also recommend installing ninja-build on the device to improve build time (especially no-build-needed time)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so we should probably pack that into build -s
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed, actually let me drop that into the same branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually not for build -s as that would mean people have to s/make/ninja/ in their minds
<mzanetti> isn't that transparent?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not if you `make test` or similar
<Saviq> paulliu, the pl.po file got wrong encoding
<mzanetti> Saviq: TARGET_IP=${TARGET_IP-127.0.0.1}
<mzanetti> Saviq: haven't seen that notation before. what exactly does that do?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the default value if unset
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if $TARGET_IP is unset (not empty, but _unset_)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will get set to 127.0.0.1
<mzanetti> cool. useful stuff :)
<Saviq> paulliu, `wget -O po/pl.po http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5694011/plain/` should help
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> if only pastebin wasn't stupid
<Saviq> and wouldn't require SSO for plaintext download <facepalm />
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..wait
<Saviq> paulliu, will email you the file in a sec
<Saviq> paulliu, you've got it in email, should be fine if you save it as is
<paulliu> ok
<Saviq> paulliu, "66	+ * wrap-and-sort the debian/* files." is still there in the changelog
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. I'll remove it.
<Saviq> paulliu, also, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5696932/ happens
<Saviq> paulliu, you're calling the bindTextDomain too quickly
<paulliu> Saviq: ah.. that's it.
<dandrader> mzanetti, my Launcher modifications have landed. You can now rebase and propose yours
<paulliu> Saviq: Let me fix it.
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks
<Saviq> paulliu, do you think it would be possible to make it work without "make install"?
<Saviq> paulliu, currently we need to make install just to make gettext pick the locales up from the installation dir
<rsalveti> mzanetti: Saviq: we were able to do our first 3g data connection yesterday, should be landing next week
<Saviq> rsalveti, awesome :)
<mzanetti> rsalveti: \o/
<Saviq> paulliu, and if you actually run from builddir/install (LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../unity_build/build/lib ./builddir/install/bin/qml-phone-shell) it won't pick the translations up, 'cause isRunningInstalled() is true in that case
<Saviq> paulliu, isRunningInstalled() return true when running from CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah..let me see if I can fix that. Because we are using the default cmake gettext support. The mo files are only put into correct dir structure on install.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, let's leave it for now
<Saviq> paulliu, we'll just note that you need to `make install` before the translations get picked up for now
<Saviq> paulliu, and later we'll look for a solution for that
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, you should update the .pot and .po now that you've added more translatable strings ;)
<paulliu> Saviq: yes..
<paulliu> Saviq: I'll add notes and refresh the pot/po files together. wait.
<Saviq> paulliu, I'll send you an updated pl.po in a sec
<mzanetti> dandrader: d'oh... the merge is conflicting quite a lot already
 * dandrader is glad he got to merge his work first :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, http://www.nelson-haha.com/
<Saviq> paulliu, sent you an update
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mzanetti> dandrader: not funny
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> dandrader: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<dandrader> :)
<cyphermox> sil2100: didrocks: I couldn't redeploy unity, it was running at the time
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, mind doing it now?
<didrocks> sil2100: don't touch the apps stack
<sil2100> o>
<Saviq> dednick_, nic-doffay standup?
<sil2100> didrocks: sucks, one test failed in apps
<cyphermox> didrocks: that's what I'm doing
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, we're trying otto on it
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks!
<cyphermox> didrocks: done.
<cyphermox> should I rerun unity as well?
<cyphermox> I'd double-check indicators too, to pick up from tomorrow
<cyphermox> I meant yesterday of course
<mterry> mzanetti, regarding my ColorImageProvider, one problem with your suggestion is that we use CrossFadeImage for the wallpaper.  I suppose I could add color support directly to that Component, but I was leery of modifying those
<mzanetti> mterry: ohhh... right... didn't think of that
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... the ColorImageProvider still seems funky to me :D
<mzanetti> mterry: FYI: the CrossfadeImage is only used in the greeter. so breaking it just breaks our stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats your opinion?
<mterry> Saviq, this is in reference to https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-features/+merge/165479
<mzanetti> Saviq: mterry created a ColorImageProvider which just paints a rectangle with the given color. I said he should use regular Rectangles in QML for that
<mterry> Saviq, and it's ColorImageProvider
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry yeah I know what's this about
<mterry> :)
<Saviq> mterry it does feel like it'd be slower than a Rectangle
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, I'd probably go for tweaking CrossFadeImage
<mterry> OK!
<Saviq> mterry, so that it would support "fade to color" apart from "fade to another image"
<Saviq> mterry, I think it makes sense to be there
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> I agree
<paulliu> Saviq: Just pushed.. https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/i18n/+merge/165160
<Saviq> paulliu, cheers
<mzanetti> dandrader: can you please shortly explain what your change actually changes?
<mzanetti> dandrader: should there be a change in behavior or should I not notice anything different?
<dandrader> mzanetti, 1-  replaced DraggingArea with DirectionalDragArea
<mzanetti> ok, seen that
<dandrader> mzanetti, 2- removed the behavior where you can drag and already launch an application once you release
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. that was removed in my branch too
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you no longer see that toll-tip balloon
<mzanetti> ah... you deleted the LauncherLabel.qml?
<mzanetti> because that was a bit of a weird conflict
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, as it's no longer used
<mzanetti> ok... explains things
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think we still need it later.. anyways. no problem
<dandrader> mzanetti, that was my initial thought as well
<mzanetti> dandrader: it will change a lot... I agree. so probably just deleting current version is the most sensible thing... I agree
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, it's still there in history :)
<mzanetti> ok... so as of now Launcher.qml is my domain. any confllicting changes will be overwritten :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... forgot to mention in the standup: before you use time to find the cause - I did it already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1183727
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183727 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[UbuntuShape] using an image with properties asynchronous and sourceSize set causes artifacts when resizing" [High,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, not seeing in the shell ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no?
<Saviq> kgunn, here's the CODING update https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.run-on-device-remote/+merge/165606
<Saviq> mzanetti, what exactly should I be looking at / doing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah or do you mean when I resize the window on my desktop?
<kgunn> Saviq: cool, i'll take care
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, seeing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I broke the autolanding in here https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.run-on-device-remote/+merge/165606
<mzanetti> naughty boy
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that CODING file generated to html or anything?
<Saviq> mzanetti, kgunn does the generating to html ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's ~ ReST
<Saviq> or whatever the shortcut is for restructured text
<mzanetti> Saviq: "TL;DR" ??
<Saviq> mzanetti, Too Long; Didn't Read
<Saviq> mzanetti, your geek foo is not good
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> Saviq: the geek-foo dict is TL:DR
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tl%3Bdr
<Saviq> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Too_long;_didn%27t_read
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/TL;DR
<Saviq> mzanetti, really? :P
<kgunn> mzanetti: i had to look it up the other day
<Saviq> kgunn, you're excused, you're a manager ;P
<kgunn> :))
<mzanetti> you know... I get that in a chat and look it up. I see that in a file in the code tree and think this will generate some fancy html tag in the docs
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, looking at your branch atm.
<nic-doffay> Must I uncomment everything that's commented?
<nic-doffay> in Lockscreen.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what needs to be uncommented?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: there should be your shader somewhere... use the one in Shell.qml
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, getting rid of that there for now.
<nic-doffay> Adding it somewhere else.
<nic-doffay> mainly wondering about this mzanetti layer.enabled: root.required && ! greeter.shown && shell.applicationManager.mainStageFocusedApplication
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: let me check... I think I pused some stuff today morning that removes all the shaders
<Saviq> dandrader, re autopilot - sounds like that's expected? a Pointer shouldn't do Touch
<Saviq> dandrader, so it probably sent mouse events anyway?
<dandrader> Saviq, "The Pointer class is a wrapper that unifies the API of the Mouse and Touch classes, which can be helpful if you want to write a test that can use either a mouse of a touch device."
<Saviq> dandrader, bad naming it seems ;)
<nic-doffay> bregma, any idea which version of unity will work with Nux 4.0?
<bregma> nic-doffay, Nux 4.0 is the current version of Nux (well, 4.0.2), which is trunk Uniy (Unity 7)
<nic-doffay> bregma, ok ta
<sil2100> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> sil2100, pong
<Saviq> dandrader, we were 2 tests away from 300 and we're back to 296 because of your merge :P
<Saviq> dandrader, not nice, not nice at all!
<dandrader> Saviq, the Launcher change? yeah :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey. I'm having a strange issue with mouse events using the DirectionalDraggingArea. do you have a minute?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have a draggingarea and on top of it the launcher now
<mzanetti> dandrader: that works quite well most of the time
<mzanetti> dandrader: but sometimes, even tho I click on the launcher, the DirectionalDraggingArea underneath recognizes some touches
<mzanetti> dandrader: status goes to Undecided and distanceChanged is emitted
<mzanetti> dandrader: but the launchers flickable should handle it of course which is on top of the DraggingArea
<mzanetti> could you think of something causing this?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, a touch event is sent first. it doesn't get handled by anyone Qt synthesizes an equivalent mouse event and sends it
<dandrader> s/it doesn't/if it doesn't
<dandrader> DraggingArea handles mouse events but DirectionalDragArea handles touch events
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh. I might have been unclear. This is on the desktop. so I suppose we only have mouse clicks
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, mouse events are converted to touch events by MouseTouchAdaptor
<dandrader> mzanetti, so that we have the same code path as if we were running on the device
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah, ok. makes sense
<dandrader> mzanetti, try it with ./run --nomousetouch
<mzanetti> dandrader: so, still it works most of the time. then I flick the launcher up and down a couple of times and suddendly the DirectionalDraggingArea gets the events
<dandrader> DirectionalDragAreas won't work though...
<dandrader> mzanetti, you could add some qDebugs() here and there to confirm my theory
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure
<mzanetti> but I don't really see why that would cause this behavior
<dandrader> mzanetti, or using something that handles touches instead of a DraggingArea, but I'm not sure if it would be quick to try it out
<mterry> mzanetti, I updated the branch, btw
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. I'll review soon
<mterry> mzanetti, I'd be happy to help talk you through changes you'll need for the PIN stuff today?  unless you're close to EOD
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... actually I am. Would like to finish that current task I'm on. But after the review today I have some idea on what to do next. will probably ask some smaller questions on monday
<mterry> mzanetti, OK.  Monday is a national holiday in US.  But I'll try to idle on IRC and check it now and then
<mterry> mzanetti, but bottom line is that all the current PAM interaction is inside LoginList.qml, which isn't even used in phone mode
<didrocks> sil2100: around?
<mterry> mzanetti, so you'll have to write the PAM interaction in phone mode.  But you should be able to ape what's in LoginList
<mzanetti> mterry: yes. my branch uses the singleton from within a new qml file (Lockscreen.qml)
<mzanetti> mterry: yes. thats what I thought. great
<mterry> mzanetti, OK.  My new branch exercises PAM workflows pretty well, so you should be able to see examples for whatever you need
<mterry> mzanetti, there are features in PAM that you may decide not to support this first go-through.  For example, info messages...  Not sure if the design mockups took such things into account
<mzanetti> mterry: ah.. what I didn't see yet. is there a nice way to fire the showPrompt signal manually for testing already?
<sil2100> didrocks: yep
<sil2100> didrocks: what's up? :)
<mterry> mzanetti, that's done inside the mock liblightdm object, triggered from an authenticate() call usually
<mzanetti> mterry: no. I don't think there are info messages. at least not in the current designs
<mterry> mzanetti, (well, there could be info messages from PAM, but we don't have a place to show them -- unlikely on our phone though)
<mterry> mzanetti, see tests/mocks/LightDM/full/GreeterPrivate.cpp for examples of showPrompt
<didrocks> sil2100: did you get in touch with osomon about the webbrowser failures?
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. sounds good. I think I'll figure the rest
<mzanetti> thanks a lot
<mterry> mzanetti, sure, and like I said, I'll try to idle on IRC on Monday
<mterry> May end up doing some work that day after all
<mzanetti> mterry: I'll try to keep it to a minimum
<mterry> mzanetti, have a good day!  will stop pinging you so you can go  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: thanks. have a nice weekend!
<nic-doffay> Enjoy the weekend everyone!
<sil2100> didrocks: got disconnected from the internet...
<didrocks> 18:58:09    didrocks | sil2100: did you get in touch with osomon about the webbrowser failures?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, we're chatting this very moment
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! :)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, also I got around the ABI for nux/2.0 (with help from bregma)
<bschaefer> ABI break
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> bschaefer: oh!
<bschaefer> sil2100, using a union :)
<sil2100> bschaefer: since I poked the SRU team with a question about the ABI breakage, but no answer yet
<bschaefer> sil2100, well now no worries! Thanks for poking them!
<sil2100> Colin probably is busy
<bschaefer> sil2100, but when the time comes to actually SRU there is a nux and unity branch that need to go in at the same time
 * bschaefer just wants to give enough of a heads up
<bschaefer> but really, the nux branch doesn't really depend on the unity one...its just the unity one enables XIM support ;0
<bschaefer> :)*
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Awesome! It would be great to get that to 2.0
<bschaefer> yup! I've a ppa, that i need to actual fix for when you don't have an IM active
<sil2100> I'll be testing that on my old laptop on Monday then ;)
<sil2100> But for now, I disappear
<sil2100> See you around!
<bschaefer> sil2100, cya!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-05-25
<Zhenech> bah, is stuff built by jenkins really land in the release?!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-19
<Saviq> Wellark, hey, could we get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-network/watch-nm-dbus/+merge/219705 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-network/greeter-profiles/+merge/219897 please?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 7.85+14.10.20140428.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<tsdgeos> it is back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that one we never properly removed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we probably don't care enough
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it got added by the train
<Saviq> tsdgeos, some hiccup there
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: mzanetti is complaining in the unity-api thing why Scopes::get returns a QVariant and not a ScopeInterface* while MockPreviewStack::get returns a PreviewModelInterface* and not a QVariant
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what do you think of changing the first get to return a ScopeInterface* ?
<tsdgeos> i just mimic''ed what we had in the old code
<tsdgeos> but maybe this is better?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i think there's a more fundamental issue - what should the get() return
<mhr3> in some cases it's return a dict of all row properties
<mhr3> in others it's returning one specific thing
<mzanetti> fwiw, all the other unity-api's return a non-variant-wrapped pointer to a single object
<mzanetti> on get() that is
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well i think it should return what it is, so if it's going to be a QVariantMap, write QVariantMap instead of QVariant, if it's a ptr, the same, return the ptr instead of a QVariant
<tsdgeos> Saviq: your opinion ↑↑↑↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 has a point - 'get' is not an established thing - sometimes we return an object "behind" the model, sometimes the QVariantMap
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, sure, the question remains whether those get() methods should always return a QVariantMap
<mhr3> tsdgeos, imo best would be get() -> QVariantMap and anything not returning a QVariantMap should be getXyz()
<Saviq> mhr3, I think yes, and if we want the object behind it, we should use getObject, getRaw or something (that's what's in notifications)
<Saviq> mhr3, violent agreement then
<mhr3> indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: ok, i'll make get() return a QVariantMap and the ptr be getScope, getPreviewModel, etc
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cool, thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, do we need the get() at all?
<mhr3> just came to my mind :)
<Saviq> we should avoid it with fire
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do not know, i'm just copying code around
<mhr3> i think shell indeed it in one case
 * Saviq greps
<mhr3> but who knows maybe it doesn't anymore
<tsdgeos> this is starting to look like those Qt code reviews where people ask me to fix some other bugs unrelated to the one i'm fixing :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no no, I thought you were renaming
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i guess that's a good thing? :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, quality++ ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: in general is a bit frustrating tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *but*, unity-api is meant to sanitize after all...
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> > <mhr3> i think shell indeed it in one case
<mhr3> wow
<mhr3> i use indeed to much :)
<mhr3> was meant to be needed :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we get it on activate
<Saviq> mhr3, to pass .result
<mhr3> right, so that's the one use-case
<mhr3> we could at least get rid of all the other get()s
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but we can get it somehow else
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you mean the getScope?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i meant we could get rid of the other QVariantMap get(), if there are any
<tsdgeos> no, there's none else
<mhr3> otherwise ScopeInterface* get() -> ScopeInterface* getScope()
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos changes
<mhr3> but yea, now we'll need to land unity-api, -scopes-shell and u8 in the same go
<mhr3> since we're renaming
<Saviq> Cimi, you broke video carousel: http://imgur.com/p0oiNEo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you can still land unity-api first
<tsdgeos> since it's "unused"
<tsdgeos> and then land scopes-shell and u8 in one go
<mhr3> right
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: so far the story sounds like that if we want to switch to 5.3 it has to be ~now and not any lingering later plan. hopefully once unity8 starts working the functionality would look good, but when I for example was not able to launch system settings from indicator last week when I tried and I'm not sure why (in addition to scopes problem)
<Cimi> Saviq, let's revert it
<Saviq> Cimi, why can't it adapt to the card size?
<mhr3> Mirv, what scopes problem?
<Cimi> Saviq, I did it externally in cardCarousel
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and? it knows the card size of course?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: define "now"
<Cimi> Saviq, you remember my fear of the anchors fill?
<Mirv> mhr3: broken with Qt 5.3, since it relies on the delegate range patch that was not accepted by upstream. also the new unity8 branch somehow just crashes on 5.3 even though it works with the 5.3-way-of-doing-things-backported-to-5.2-qtdeclarative
<Cimi> Saviq, could be that issue
<Saviq> mhr3, ours
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not anchoring to the artShape
<Cimi> I am just filling the card
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 2-3 weeks probably
<Cimi> we thought filling card was enough
<tsdgeos> Mirv: even without the .0 out?
<mhr3> Mirv, right, thx
<mhr3> Saviq, see that now :)
<Cimi> not in case of video apparently
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well we can work on 5.3 rc for now and .0 should be out this week (or at latest next if it gets delayed)
<Saviq> Cimi, and? the carousel knows about the size of the card, there's no reason why it shouldn't work (with a borderimage on the shadow)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's just that the schedule is such that we shouldn't do major things like this anymore later in June for example
<Mirv> anyhow, more discussion on the subject will happen on Wed
<mhr3> Saviq, Cimi, i'd also say the height of the video carousel is weird... maybe fixing that would magically fix this ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8T-xKCA6bikUm56SG1pVEktZUk/edit
<Saviq> mhr3, and anyway, kinda a mediascanner scope thing ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, no, i mean there's loads of empty space beneath the carousel
<mhr3> the visual design looks ok
<mhr3> the real thing is empty
<Saviq> mhr3, in any case it's just the padding
<Saviq> mhr3, but agreed it seems to think it's bigger than it really is
<mhr3> it's scary when the tech lead says that the qml components think :)
<mhr3> although with all that code generation, who knows how sentient u8 is now :)
<veebers> Saviq: should I be able to run unity8 on my desktop using 'start unity8' or has something changed?
<Saviq> veebers, should work, make sure you don't have some stale job .conf in ~/.config/upstart
<Saviq> veebers, anything in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<Saviq> veebers, and what does `initctl status unity8` say?
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, will check and try (this is from ~last week)
<veebers> Saviq: `initctl status unity8` gives (before starting): unity8 stop/waiting, `initctl start unity8` hangs for ages and I accidently just Ctrl-C it :-\ but trying to start it again states ..'job is already running..'
<veebers> and now `stop unity8` is hanging for ages :-\ will ctrl-c soon
<Saviq> veebers, and that's current unity8? trusty or utopic?
<veebers> Saviq: Hmm, trusty and should be up-to-date
<Saviq> veebers, right, we should SRU this
<Saviq> veebers, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/866/data/unity8.conf
<veebers> fyi: while stop was hanging status output is "unity8 stop/pre-start, process 13935"
 * veebers looks
<Saviq> veebers, you need to kill any initctl still hanging, make that ↑ change to the unity8.job (you can just put current trunk's data/unity8.conf in ~/.config/upstart) and all should be good again
<Saviq> veebers, and you should move to utopic already ;)
<veebers> Saviq: heh right, I intend to upgrade after the sprint (knowing my luck a fresh install just before a sprint would have borked my laptop :-) )
<xnox> veebers: initctl start --no-wait unity8
 * veebers tries
<xnox> veebers: you are probably blocked on jobs that start on starting/started unity8, yet other conditions for them have not been satisfied and thus you are blocked.
<Saviq> xnox, that won't help for actually starting unity8, which didn't do --no-wait when starting indicators
<Saviq> xnox, nope, he's blocked on starting indicators (which unity8's pre-start does)
<xnox> Saviq: horum.
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, we added --no-wait since then
<Saviq> need to SRU
<veebers> Saviq: put trunk http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/866/data/unity8.conf as ~/.config/upstart/unity8.conf `initctl start unity8` and it still hangs there (nothing popsup)
<Saviq> veebers, that's because the previous job is still hanging
<Saviq> veebers, make sure no initctl is still going
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, will do
<Saviq> veebers, last resort restart your session...
<xnox> veebers: new config takes effect, only after the job is fully stopped.
<veebers> xnox, Saviq: ah ha awesome that works a treat thanks guys /me finds it amusing when IRC notifications pop up in the windowed unity8 :-)
<Saviq> veebers, ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any idea about this?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, "this"?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487951/
<tsdgeos> unity::scopes::ConfigException: invalid config file name: "/tmp/Runtime.ini.J10927": missing .ini extension
<mhr3> fix for that is being landed right now
<mhr3> in u8 approved mps
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but just run it without params
<mhr3> that will work
<tsdgeos> mhr3: somehow my scopes are not running :/
<tsdgeos> this was an attempt at getting it to run
<tsdgeos> i get the
<tsdgeos> ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 300 milliseconds
<tsdgeos> and nothing happens
<mhr3> tsdgeos, stop scope-registry && stop smart-scopes-proxy && start smart-scopes-proxy
<tsdgeos> mhr3: done that like 10 times already :D
 * tsdgeos does again
<tsdgeos> same
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, what's in ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log?
<mhr3> oh wait, you had the perm issue earlier didn't you?
<tsdgeos> i did
<mhr3> so i guess you still do?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487972/
<tsdgeos> that was fixed somehow
<mhr3> ok, it's saying the ss-proxy doesn't work
<mhr3> so pastebin that pls
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487977/
<mhr3> see, still the perm issue :P
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> at least that's what the catalan message look like :)
<tsdgeos> a chmod fixed it
<tsdgeos> where do i open a bug so this doesn't happen again?
<mhr3> lp:unity-scopes-api
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Saviq> greyback, hey, sorry to be pushing, what do we do with the close fix branch?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping again
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: after all the get() changes only remaining comment's from mzanetti in the unity-api branch is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488090/
<tsdgeos> what do you guys think?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should kill it with fire... but we probably can't, yet
<tsdgeos> so just leave it be?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's see what mhr3 says, but I'm afraid so...
<mzanetti> kill me with fire? :D
<mzanetti> good thing there's lots of water around Malta
<Saviq> well, we could drop it from the shell API and deprecate it in the scope api in due course...
<Saviq> mhr3, ?
<Saviq> Cimi, so what's the verdict for the carousel shadow?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Saviq, well we still need to send it to the scopes, and someone needs to provide it
<Saviq> mhr3, no, we don't
<Cimi> Saviq, I am looking at the padding first
<Saviq> mhr3, we really don't, not in the current meaning of form factor
<Cimi> Saviq, had to download and push few videos
<mhr3> Saviq, you're free to rename it ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, only I don't know what to rename it to, yet
<mhr3> Saviq, but scopes should know what layout they're providing results for
<Saviq> mhr3, what "layout"?
<mhr3> Saviq, tv, touch, mouse
<mhr3> i don't know
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, sure, but we can't define those yet
<mhr3> but they specify the renderers, some might make more sense than others
<mhr3> for specific layouts
<Saviq> mhr3, doesn't feel convergent, tbh :P
<mhr3> Saviq, convergence is about proper ui, right? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, one that's not changing for no reason
<tsdgeos> ok, so ignore that for the moment i guess?
<mhr3> and since scopes define renderers, they define ui
<mhr3> so should be smart about it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you feel like adding docu for roles or shall we convince mzanetti it will just say "result returns results"
<Saviq> mhr3, well, then form factor doesn't give enough info anyway
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'd say add a FIXME, and it will be just a doc fixme
<Saviq> mhr3, because 7" tablet would be the same as a 20" tablet
<tsdgeos> mhr3: fixme for what?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, "document what values are supported"
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos asked about model roles
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you do it since you know what you want to do? :D
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, eh sorry, i was still talking about the formFactor
<mhr3> if the roles need documenting, we're doing it wrong
<Saviq> I agree
<mhr3> ie the enum value is not good :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so document the fixme for the formfactor and done?
<mhr3> yep
<greyback> Saviq: it needs a little updating against the short app Id change, and trying to fix as best as possible the issue you reported. Hopefully have something in a couple of hours
<Saviq> greyback, ok, just let me know if this is taking too much of your time (MAE higher prio)
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, i'll do it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just saw this one in the MR: 9	+ -- Albert Astals Cid <tsdgeos_work@xps> Thu, 15 May 2014 17:20:44 +0200
<mzanetti> I guess should be your canonical mail
<tsdgeos> probably
<mhr3> alright, i have half day off today, so cya tomorrow
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, ok so the delegate of the carousel video has empty space at the bottom
<Saviq> Cimi, fix it!
<Cimi> Saviq, I am :D
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, looking to see if it comes from card
<Cimi> Saviq, cardCarousel.components && cardCarousel.components["art"]["aspect-ratio"] || 1.0
<Cimi> Saviq, this seems 1.0 in video carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, unlikely
<Saviq> Cimi, at least the scope sends 1.5
<Saviq> Cimi, you can see in the scope tool
<Cimi> Saviq, TypeError: Cannot read property 'art' of undefine
<Cimi> cardCarousel.components is undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, can we please not do IRC debugging again?
<Cimi> I'm live digging
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> I like it
<Saviq> Cimi, get your own channel then ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah but nobody will join >D
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's 'cause it's really unproductive for the other party
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, btw bug is fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, s/cardCarousel/cardTool/g
<Saviq> good
<Cimi> pushing soon
<Saviq> Cimi, testable?
<Cimi> Saviq, looks more like someone mistake
<Cimi> maybe yeah,,,
<Saviq> Cimi, that's what tests are for ;)
<Cimi> we should test if the carousel tile width and height have same aspect ratio of the backend data
<Cimi> can be done with some objectName magic maybe, othewise aliasing properties
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will you have a look at what Mirv reported about Qt 5.3 and your patch?
<Saviq> /latefood
<Cimi> Saviq, ping me when you back
<Cimi> mhr3, you in the office one of these days?
<mhr3> Cimi, wed probably
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mhr3, want to try my wifi card?
<Cimi> or flashing your bios together?
<mhr3> Cimi, oh yea, do you want mine?
<mhr3> Cimi, i can give you mine and try to do nasty things to yours :)
<Cimi> mhr3, not that I want yours
<Cimi> mhr3, mine works fine
<mhr3> Cimi, but is it ac?
<Cimi> mhr3, nope
<mhr3> Cimi, see, so you can have an upgrade
<Cimi> mhr3, but I don't have an AC ap anyway
<Cimi> mhr3, neither I know anyone with one
<mhr3> give it few months :)
<mhr3> but yea, i was trying to flash my bios back and forth and all the way around, but couldn't make it work
<mhr3> the latest bioses have some stupid security features
<mhr3> and i have a feeling that if i play a bit more with it, my laptop will just stop booting
<Cimi> ok >D
<Cimi> let's try mine, otherwise send it back
<mhr3> it won't just work out of box
<mhr3> there's only one wifi/wimax intel card that this laptop supports
<Cimi> it could work
<mhr3> but i could flash the epprom on the card ;)
<Cimi> how do you know if a card is supportd or not?
<mhr3> there's a list
<Cimi> link
<Cimi> mhr3, my 5100 is bundled with some thinkpads, so it might be that it works
<mhr3> Cimi, http://download.lenovo.com/parts/ThinkPad/ThinkPadEdgeE430_2012-04-10.pdf
<Cimi> mhr3, nothing basically :D
<mhr3> pretty much :)
<Cimi> mhr3, https://www.diggloving.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=GBP&products_id=2233 ?
<mhr3> yea, that's the one intel it supports
<mhr3> Cimi, but you still need to buy it from lenovo for about 25 pounds...
<mhr3> so... yea
<greyback> Saviq: close fix branch updated, please lemme know if I succeeded, or if I broke something else
<cwayne1> Saviq: heya, is the whole removing "Preview" from the preview titlebar going to be discussed in Malta?
<Saviq> Cimi, back
<Saviq> greyback, ok, looking
<pstolowski> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> pstolowski: pong :)
<Saviq> cwayne1, not sure, it might come up in the dash design session
<cwayne1> Saviq: would you mind making sure it's discussed?  it looks not great when we send screenshots to partners and the preview title is cut off...
<Saviq> cwayne1, hmm with the planned design it might get even worse https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/14-previews
<Saviq> cwayne1, since it's meant to hold content title after all
<Saviq> cwayne1, that's not signed-off design, yet, though
<Saviq> cwayne1, in any case, I'll make sure to mention it, yes
<cwayne1> Saviq: thank you
<cwayne1> Saviq: so next thing i have to bother you about :) any update on shell rotation?
<Saviq> cwayne1, you can check the status out in https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge
<Saviq> cwayne1, there's rough edges, but just upgrading from that PPA should give you a rotating shell
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure i will
<cwayne1> Saviq: do we plan on having it landed before MAE? or are we going to need to hack it again like MWC
<Saviq> cwayne1, we'll need a custom image for sure
<Saviq> cwayne1, but only one
<cwayne1> daw
<Cimi> Saviq, sorry I am busy with the test
<Saviq> Cimi, nw, it's you who's asked me to ping when back ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway I noticed that there is more padding above the carousel then at the bottom (in music)
<Cimi> Saviq, this is due to the sum of internal padding of carousel centering the items
<Saviq> Cimi, mhm
<Cimi> Saviq, plus the empty space of the header of the category
<Cimi> in Music scope
<Cimi> "Songs                                                       "
<Cimi> no idea how to best fix this
<Cimi> design wise...
<Cimi> it doesn't look nice
<Cimi> Saviq, carousel has even padding top and bottom of tiles
<Cimi> Saviq, but at top you add the empty space next to the label
<Cimi> we should probably remove the carousel top padding
<Cimi> because we know we have the padding due to the label
<Saviq> greyback, only thing I didn't expect: upstart-app-stop does not remove the app from the list, but that's probably correct - until you remove it from the dash, it's meant to be restartable, even though the job goes away?
<greyback> Saviq: nope, it should go away. Darn
<Saviq> greyback, orly?
<Saviq> so you can distinguish "expected" stop vs. "unexpected" stop?
<greyback> Saviq: how does a user stop an app from the CLI?
<greyback> Saviq: upstart can distinguish those events
<Saviq> greyback, ok, so yeah, that'd be a problem still
<greyback> so I broke something...
<greyback> weird, I've a test for that and all
<Saviq> greyback, to make sure we're on the same page: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-upstart-closed-apps2/+merge/218721/comments/525521
<Saviq> greyback, that'd be the only thing, all the other issues are fixed!
<greyback> Saviq: ack, on it
 * greyback sees his test in wrong....
<greyback> Saviq: what do you think it should do? Second opinion wanted :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: phone right edge ppa looks likes its got all new goodies...i was gonna try, just checking if there was a reason i shouldn't ?
<Saviq> greyback, I *think* you're right, it probably should close
<mzanetti> kgunn: hit it!
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I agree
<Saviq> greyback, it should only restart when upstart didn't expect it
<mzanetti> kgunn: it'll crash after screen blanking right now, and can't start apps currently.
<Saviq> greyback, basically, retcode !=0
<mzanetti> kgunn: but it respawns if it crashes and it rotates
<greyback> mzanetti: any idea why apps don't launch?
<Saviq> mterry, first of all thanks for taking time out of your weekend to fix the conflicts
<mzanetti> greyback: no. dandrader has the suspicion because of newer mir and we need to update something
<Saviq> mterry, unfortunately it was a nail to your own coffin - I was able to test stuff ;)
<Saviq> mterry, and found a bunch of issues that still need attention
<mterry> Saviq, oh did you find a problem?  (Good ish?)
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/split/+merge/213149
<greyback> mzanetti: hmm ok
<dandrader> greyback, has the launching scheme changed in the meantime (the way appids are handled, I don't know)
<dandrader> ?
<dandrader> or the appid format
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually... it works here
<greyback> dandrader: nothing that should break anything
<greyback> any changes were backward compatible
<Cimi> Saviq, in the mock of fake_categories.cpp
<Cimi> Saviq, can you explain me if (index.row() < m_specialCategories.count()) at line 97
<mterry> Saviq, OK, will comment in MP, thanks for the testing!
<Cimi> basically why we have this if/else
<dandrader> yeah. it's working. was able to launch gallery, system settings and phone app
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, some things I'm sure are expected
<Saviq> mterry, just wanted to write all down
<Saviq> mterry, but there's a few blockers still
<Saviq> Cimi, IIUC it checks if it's not the last category
<dandrader> but not calculator
<Cimi> Saviq, dunno, I will copy to both if/else
<Cimi> Saviq, I want to play with different aspect ratio here
<Cimi> and check in test DashContent
<Cimi> the aspect ratios
<Saviq> Cimi, m_specialCategories is a QList that you can override in tests
<Saviq> Cimi, altho looks like it's not used any more
<Saviq> Cimi, ah no, it is
<Saviq> addSpecialCategory
<Saviq> Cimi, Apps is a special category
<Saviq> Cimi, I mean running apps in the Apps scope
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to inject that category to display the running apps (not for long, though! so we'll be able to get rid of all that)
 * mzanetti likes how launchpad estimates a build completed a minute ago while its still running
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm... I'd need to delete a package in the ppa (cause I messed up with versioning). What's your eta?
<kgunn> mzanetti: i just flashed....so whenever, no rush
<mzanetti> kgunn: ok... then do the upgrade and let me know onces you fetched it
<Cimi> Saviq, in make tryDashContent, I have few empty categories
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have the same?
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't look like it
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like one of your renderers fails to parse
<Saviq> kgunn, fyi, I cleaned up the old recipes we had in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipes
<kgunn> cool, thanks, it was a mess
<mterry> Saviq, thanks so much for the testing!  I should have tested manta more recently.  Got complacent with mako
<mterry> Saviq, but SIM unlocking is a pain, since I don't have a SIM that unlocks to test
<Saviq> mterry, nw, I'm only just flashing now properly, will test there again
<Saviq> mterry, you should be able to set a PIN in Android, or do you mean there are SIMs which don't support it at all?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm sure there will still be some problems, since I haven't given malta the attention it deserves
 * mterry busts out his manta
<ehu> Hi! a little help please.  If you have user accounts authenticated with LDAP (say), and use nss tables other than passwd to store user information, then you find that the system automatically creates an entry in the user account database on login. This is handy: it means the user gets listed by lightdm in the greeter, for example.  However, these users cannot be deleted. If you use the accounts-daemon from the control center to remove them, you get that th
<ehu> e user isn't in /etc/passwd
<Cimi> tsdgeos, builddir/plugins/Dash/createCardComponent:40:51: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString where is that?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the card creator
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, but how do I get the line?
<tsdgeos> it's there
<tsdgeos> line 40
<tsdgeos> obviously line 40 of the generated code
<tsdgeos> you'll have to print the generated code
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and where is the generated code?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> like CardCreator.createCardComponent(root, template, components);
<Cimi> printing this?
<Cimi> ouch... might be a lot
<tsdgeos> ./plugins/Dash/CardCreator.js:519:    return Qt.createQmlObject(code, parent, "createCardComponent");
<tsdgeos> that's where createCardComponent comes from
<Cimi> I found it btw
<tsdgeos> Cimi: anyway if this warning is the warning i think it's basically harmless
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's
<Cimi> tsdgeos, borderSource: artShapeBorderSource; \n\
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with property var artShapeBorderSource; - question is, where do we want to put the override check?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I added this for the carousel, to remove the borderSource of the art ubuntu shape
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> but there can't be a \n\ in the generated code
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is not generated, this is the js code
<Cimi> anyway
<tsdgeos> you don't understand
<Cimi> we need a default value
<tsdgeos> the line of the error is not the .js
<tsdgeos> but the generated code
<tsdgeos> so don't look at line 40 of the .js
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and this js, generated the qml that causes the warning
<tsdgeos> correct
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is the js line that corresponds to line 40
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> you made it pretty hard to understand ^_^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now, I either put the default back at property var artShapeBorderSource: "";
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or I do borderSource: artShapeBorderSource || "";
<tsdgeos> that's both bad
<tsdgeos> should be the default value of artShapeBorderSource
<tsdgeos> not ""
<tsdgeos> but we don't have a way to get the default value of artShapeBorderSource
<Cimi> tsdgeos, default value in current ubuntu shape is "radius_idle.sci"
<tsdgeos> so why would we set "" there as default?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what happened in the PPA? I don't think you'll be able to upload a source that's older than the one in the PPA already
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think after deleting the package it should work again...
<mzanetti> Saviq: before I had the recipies I bumped the version a bit too much
<Cimi> tsdgeos, undefined complains
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm, I'm worried it will take a few hours to drop the previous source
<tsdgeos> Cimi: my suggestion is turn it into an alias or a dummy variable depending if you have art or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, you might want to just bump the epoch...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you have art artShapeBorderSource aliases to artShape.borderSource
<tsdgeos> otherwise artShapeBurderSource is just a int
<tsdgeos> or a string or some other crap
<mzanetti> Saviq: I deleted packages on friday already. was instant, but not sure if that really cleaned history in the background as well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but what if artShape does not exist?
<mzanetti> Saviq: good idea with the epoch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if it doesn't exist, just let people set it and do nothing, it doesn't exist anyway ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, qml will complain, no?
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> why would it complain?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, setting alias to inexisting id
<Saviq> ehu, sounds like you should file a bug, or at least post to ubuntu-devel mailing list, it's going to be rather difficult getting a response here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you are generating code, don't alias it to an existing id
<tsdgeos> do what i said and just create the variable as not an alias
<tsdgeos> when there's nothing to alias to
<Saviq> dandrader, re: "rotate application thumbnails in dash to follow shell rotation: INPROGRESS", keep in mind we should probably not rotate those that will only support one orientation
<tsdgeos> Cimi: otoh i'm not sure you can alias to a loader item
<dandrader> Saviq, once we have that information. There's also the case that shell should not rotate at all if the focused/foreground app does not support it
<Saviq> dandrader, of course
<Saviq> dandrader, just wanted to make sure we're on the same page
<ehu> Saviq: thx
<dandrader> mzanetti, is the qt compositor ppa using ubuntumirclient or ubuntuclient QPA for apps?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, indeed doesn't find the id inside the loader
<mzanetti> dandrader: not the new one
<mzanetti> dandrader: greyback voted for keeping it with the old one for now.
<Cimi> hold on, artShapeLoader.item might work
<mzanetti> dandrader: however, the new one is installed along with the old one. you should be able to just export the env var to use the new one
<dandrader> right
<mzanetti> dandrader: the fact that its installed right now is probably a bug, but you can use it for good
<greyback> dandrader: mind testing lp:~gerboland/qtubuntu/qtCompositorCompatibility/ to see if it implements the core functional changes you made in ubuntuclient QPA?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope, alias doesn't work
<Cimi> tsdgeos, running out of ideas
<dandrader> greyback, after I'm done with the tasks at hand
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<tsdgeos> Cimi: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488876/ is a bit silly and recursive, but does it work?
<Cimi> borderSource: artShapeBorderSource || borderSource ?
<Cimi> can we do that? :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it looks kind of evil right?
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hah
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if it works we could have it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the other solution is only ever doing the binding in the art level if we know we're going to set it
<dandrader> I wanna check in javascript if a property exists (not check if it has an assigned value or anything like that). Will that do it? "if (item.propertyName != undefined)"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: for strict stuff better use the triplet comparers (i.e. === !==)
<Saviq> dandrader, `if typeof foo !== "undefined"`
<Saviq> dandrader, and in case of props
<Saviq> dandrader, item.hasOwnProperty('foo')
<dandrader> ah, that's nice. thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/UbuntuShape.qml:103:5: QML Shape: Binding loop detected for property "stretched"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the other solution is defaulting to whatever ubuntu shape defaults
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but that's kind of bad if they change
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the latter is the new warning
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so i'd prefer you investigate the possibility of only generating the code when we know we're going to use it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sucks though
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so in qml we don't have a way to default a property?
<dandrader> Saviq, what about: if ("propertyName" in item)   (from http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2010/07/27/determining-if-an-object-property-exists/)
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> dandrader, that's not only for properties, would be true for methods, too, for example
<Saviq> dandrader, not sure hasOwnProperty would have the same issue TBH
<Saviq> dandrader, but good enough
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Component.onCompleted { if (artShapeBorderSource !== undefined) borderSource = artShapeBorderSource; } ?
<Cimi> works here
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't we set the bordersoure after comlpetion?
<tsdgeos> i.e. it will never get any set?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is set in the loader of CardCarousel
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, after on loaded
<tsdgeos> is that before on completed?
<Cimi> apparently :D
<Cimi> seems to work here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can i see the patch?
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488943/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah seems loaded is before completed
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> Cimi: still if we're going to go that route
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think it's better if you add a onArdShapeForcedSourceChanged
<tsdgeos> and set it to the somethingLoader.item.borderSource
<tsdgeos> if it's not null
<tsdgeos> what do you think?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, onArtShapeBorderSourceChanged you mean?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> typos--
<tsdgeos> i think it's less "racy" and a bit easier to understand
<tsdgeos> you can even add a comment there in why this is not a binding because we don't want to change the default bla bla
<tsdgeos> what do you think?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am wondering if this is called before the item is loaded?
<tsdgeos> what?
<tsdgeos> the onChanged?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> it has to be called every time it changes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so artShapeLoader.item is not set
<tsdgeos> well so you check for it in the code
<tsdgeos> or not
<tsdgeos> i mean it's the same you do now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now I do from the loader
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when it is loaded (completed)
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> it's an async loader
<tsdgeos> sorry
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can have both
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right, so have both
<tsdgeos> in case someone changes it "later"
<tsdgeos> or
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> propose a patch for ubuntushape so they expose their default bordershape value
<tsdgeos> so we can do something like
<tsdgeos> property var artShapeBorderSource: UbuntuShape.defaultBorderSource; \n\
<Cimi> tsdgeos, better not to ask more stuff for them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, first thing I want the new ubuntushape
<Cimi> then this is an easy patch
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<greyback> Saviq: 3rd time lucky? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-upstart-closed-apps2/+merge/218721
<Saviq> greyback, will do first thing tomorrow
<kgunn> dandrader: mzanetti ...i assume you guys already found the dash bug on rotation (like it changes scopes)
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> I didn't, no... but not currently focusing on rotation
<dandrader> kgunn, yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: there?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: here
<tsdgeos> Mirv: see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/useDisplayMargin/+merge/219709/comments/525668
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you confirm that https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+packages doesn't carry my lp:~aacid/unity8/useDisplayMargin  changes?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ah, now the autobuild has overwritten it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> still yes, the phone is crashing
<Mirv> so I need to rebuild it
<tsdgeos> i'll try to find out why tomorrow
<tsdgeos> it's weird
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but, I just heard from jhodapp that beta2 was crashing for him too, so it might be that it was not the unity8 patch that broke it, but that while waiting for it something else changed that broke stuff, for example the problem we have with unity*-api tests that requires a manual rebuild (just happening in qt5-beta2) or otherwise the build fails and falls out of sync with archive version
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i see
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you want me to try to do some investigation?
<Mirv> I was meaning to look at it more today but I got stuck with qtpim, so I just now only launched the beta2 manual rebuilds
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well any trying out of 5.3 woud be appreciated to have more idea on whether we have possibilities of migrating to it or not
<Mirv> hopefully after this round of rebuilds in qt5-beta2 it works again, and then I can copy the rebuilds to qt5-daily too to have a separate PPA for testing the qtdeclarative + your unity8 branch
<Mirv> so if the unity8 branch also works with 5.3, then stuff starts to be in better shape for getting an idea of how 5.3 looks like
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah on the desktop it works fine
<tsdgeos> if i run my own compiled unity8
<tsdgeos> not the ppa since it doesn't have the patch
<Mirv> yeah I just pushed a new unity8 again to the qt5-daily
<tsdgeos> cool tx
<Mirv> and well I'll copy the rebuilds I put to beta2 to daily already now so that I won't need to wait
<tsdgeos> ok, so tomorrow i'll do another check on how it works on both desktop and phone and try to find out what's wrong if something fails/crashes
<Mirv> thanks!
<Mirv> I also wasn't able to launch settings from indicator which I tried to use as a workaround when scopes were absent, but let's see how it is after the scopes start working
<Cimi> Saviq, I have this to check aspect ratio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489159/
<Cimi> Saviq, currently only testing a static 1.5 for all carousels
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I get the aspect ratio property of scopes? for this category?
<Cimi> nevermind, found a way
<Cimi> Saviq, I need lil help with C++
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd like to have artMap["aspect-ratio"] = "1." + index.row();
<Cimi> so 1.1, 1.3, 1.5...
<Cimi> artMap["aspect-ratio"] is a char*
<Cimi> I am trying to look for concatenation operator  in C++ and I only see to use strings
<Cimi> I was wondering if you know a trick
<Cimi> Saviq, got it to work with QString, let me know if it is fine for fake_categories.cpp http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489256/
<dandrader> Saviq, what's the idea of this "nonmirplugins"?
<dandrader> in tests/mocks/Unity/Application
<mzanetti> Wellark: hey
<mzanetti> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/lockscreen-enhancements/+merge/220118
<mzanetti> dandrader: can I help regarding the mockApplicationManager?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I was thinking about moving the Unity.Application mock to Mir.Application. but when looking at tests/mocks/Unity/Application/CMakeLists.txt I was puzzled at this NonMirUnityApplicationQml lib and the nonmirplugins dir
 * mzanetti takes a look
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's strange indeed. But I guess the idea is to have this around in case you want to run the shell on anything non-mir
<mzanetti> dandrader: say you really need to test it on surfaceflinger for some reason, you could use this to start it
<greyback> dandrader: hey, I've found a crash bug in qtmir's QtEventFeeder - the volume up/down & power key codes are not in the kkeyCode table
<greyback> dandrader: was there any reason you didn't use xbk stuff there?
<dandrader> greyback, no. that key code table is essentially a copy&paste from qtubuntu. Also, I know next to nothing about xkb
<greyback> dandrader: ok.
<greyback> I'll see what I can do
<mzanetti> I'm still not sure why we want to rename the plugin from Unity.Application to Mir.Application
<mzanetti> I mean, isn't the idea of unity-api somehow that we could replace the plugin with another implementation and it still would work?
<mzanetti> and it's in fact Unity's application plugin, which just happens to implement a Mir backend
<greyback> mzanetti: my thinking behind the rename is to indicate the plugin is not Unity specific, but can be used by other shells. But yeah, in basing it on unity-api, we contradict ourselves
<greyback> mzanetti: but for now, I don't think the rename needed
<mzanetti> greyback: it kinda is unity specific, no?
<greyback> mzanetti: dandrader sounds like a chat to have next week ;)
<mzanetti> greyback: probably not the libmirserver behind it
<greyback> mzanetti: if we want to upstream this, we don't want it to be unity specific
<mzanetti> greyback: sure... but that would the libmirserver/libmirclient, not the plugin, no?
<greyback> mzanetti: without the plugin, it's not a shell. It can't do anything, start/stop apps, get & control surfaces...
<mzanetti> hmm... fair enough
<mzanetti> in which case, Unity.Application would be wrong
<mzanetti> ok well... its not urgent anyways... lets discuss that in Malta
<greyback> mzanetti: dandrader: I pushed a fix for qtmir crashing with screen blank, let me know if it causes issues
<dandrader> greyback, ok, good
<mzanetti> greyback: dandrader: the ppa is automatically built daily if there are changes. You both should have permissions to kick builds more often if you need so.
<greyback> mzanetti: magic! Was just about to write a recipe :)
<mzanetti> greyback: all there
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/qtmir-qtcompositor
<greyback> dandrader: just a note, best to use the ./run.sh script in unity8, as that sets all the vars unity8 needs to run properly
<greyback> if you run unity8 as usual user, it'll crash on screen blank with hwc error - this harder to fix, will take longer
<dandrader> mzanetti, does Ubuntu SDK have the equivalent of a combo box (a component where you select one out of N available options)
<mzanetti> dandrader: OptionSelector
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, nice
<dandrader> interestingly it's not listed here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components/
<dandrader> but here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Components.Components.OptionSelector/
<dandrader> probably a documentation bug
<mzanetti> dandrader: yep. can you report it to the SDK?
<mzanetti> dandrader: also the example says "import Components.Components 0.1" :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320985 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OptionSelector documentation does not show up in the proper page" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> dandrader: confirmed. Yes. this is the right place to report the bug
<mterry> Saviq, how did you set your locale which shows different in greeter and shell?  Setting to "spain" or some non-US locale didn't do it for me
<josharenson1> kgunn, for performance testing w/ shell rotation... Do you just want glmark2 numbers w/ unity8 runnint?
<josharenson1> running*
<kgunn> josharenson: yeah...
<kgunn> josharenson: i suppose it won't matter a bit...other than testing out plugin compositor, which expect will mean nothing to glmark2
<josharenson> kgunn, yes I wouldn't expect any differences really
<kgunn> josharenson: but than we can say "we did it" :)
<kgunn> you know the deal
<josharenson> kgunn, :-) im on it
<josharenson> kgunn, during rotation the shell peeks through the fullscreen benchmark for a frame
<josharenson> kgunn, i think ive seen this before... not sure if its a real problem or not
<kgunn> josharenson: noteworthy...if the numbers are in the neighborhood its fine
<josharenson> kgunn, sure...
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-20
<tsdgeos> Mirv: 5.3 is out, can you update the ppa with it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, just started working on it. I try not to remove symbols this time so it'll take some time, but I guess at least I can at least update the components as soon as they're ready (no such thing as component mismatches)
<Mirv> I mean version mismatches. so once qtbase is done, I can copy it to the usual PPA:s and s on.
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> mzanetti, FYI, the nonmirplugins dir is prepended to the import path when not running on Mir (so under X11 for example)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we needed it to be on some other path than the usual mocks, it's not a fortunate name or solution, I agree, we might want to rethink this setup
<Mirv> tsdgeos: awesome! qt5-daily is just now uptodate again with qtdecl + unity8 and I have scopes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: launcher is broken though among else
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but doesn't crash anymore on start?
<tsdgeos> yes it does
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<tsdgeos> and yeah launcher is all black :/
<tsdgeos> and carousel stuff is borked too
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<Mirv> tsdgeos: doesn't crash. carousel seems ok though or am I missing something? (is carousel the music scope thing?:)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the carousel of music
<tsdgeos> he bottom corners
<tsdgeos> of the "grayish" square
<tsdgeos> should be cut
<tsdgeos> by the shape
<tsdgeos> they are not
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so I'll now rebuild some more stuff, qtubuntu-* and qtvideonode
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok I don't immediately see what's wrong but anyhow
<tsdgeos> interestingly the launcher works on the desktop :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: did you have any features you know are in 5.3 that we want? to add to the "why we want 5.3" list of things, in addition to newer/better/morestable?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nothing obvious comes to mind tbh
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. it was asked about.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so, hmm, we should probably go ahead with the landing-003 to get the 5.2 backport in?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: +1
<Mirv> I rebuilt the unity8 there yesterday after another unity8 had landed on Friday
<Mirv> ok, I'll go back to 5.2 later today and look at it again
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... just like I was expecting
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is this C++ in fake_categories correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489256/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what's wrong with it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't know
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I wrote it but my c++ knowledge is null
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was wondering if there is a better way to write 1.1, 1.3...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: any reason you don't store the string but do all that weird stuff of turning it into a bytearray and then a char* ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think artMap["aspect-ratio"] is a char
<Cimi> expects a char
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> how would it expect a char? are we from the past?
<greyback> Saviq: you knew of work on improving the orientation sensor output, any idea who was doing it?
<Saviq> greyback, check with tvoss/ricmm
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> greyback, I don't think there's actual work happening
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a QVariantMap, it can virtually take anything
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed works with QString
<Cimi> Saviq, but yesterday compiler said it was expecting char*
<Cimi> Saviq, probably as a result of my bad way of concatenating variables
<Cimi> I just used QString and works now
<Cimi> mzanetti, init is called before every qmltest, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, it probably just said it couldn't deal with what you gave it, and that char* was one of the supported types (probably just the first one)
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, I think
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok so we have a lot of useless code in test DashContent
<mzanetti> Cimi: there's 2, init() and initTestCase(). one is called before every test, the other once before all the tests
<Cimi> mzanetti, init is before all?
<Cimi> me adds a console.log
<mzanetti> I think the other way round. but Imo they are named wrong
<Cimi> init is before every test
<Saviq> greyback, hey, I'm doing a proper review of unity-mir now - first instalment is over here https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-upstart-closed-apps2/+merge/218721/comments/526045
<Saviq> greyback, nothing major, mostly nitpicks and "your call"s
<greyback> Saviq: as long as you found nothing broken functionally, I'm over the moon :)
<Saviq> greyback, I didn't indeed
 * Saviq is PITA
<Saviq> but that's my job ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow-fixes/+merge/220213
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> I noticed there's a console.log in this test
<Cimi> any reason for that?
<Cimi>             categoryListView.contentY = units.gu(11);
<Cimi>             console.log("contentY", categoryListView.contentY);
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow-fixes/+merge/220213
<apw> larsu, i see that PS jenkins Bot had a hissy fit about a lack of changelog on that append bubble merge
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why the qml/Dash/CardCarousel.qml change?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that was the issue causing the wrong shadow in video carousel
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was a typo of someone
<Cimi> cardCarousel.components doesn't exist
<Cimi> it's inside cardTool
<larsu> apw: I'm on holiday
<larsu> seb128: can you help apw out on that notify-osd thing please?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: oh right
<apw> larsu, heh no worries.  i shall just call you sad for even noticing while on holiday :)
<seb128> larsu, apw: I put a commit message on the mp and I pinged MacSlow for review
<apw> seb128, ahh that explains why the MP says commit message needed, and there seemed to be one ... strange system
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: clean your branch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: tags
<Cimi> which tags to clean?
<tsdgeos> 0.1.16               ?
<Cimi> I don't have this locally
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492304/
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> something infected by "clean" unity8 branch
<tsdgeos> sorry bout that
<Saviq> greyback, ok, two more small comments, otherwise good!
<greyback> Saviq: thanks, am addressing right now
 * Saviq tries to revive unity8 session
<Saviq> biab
<Cimi> I have to go for a blood test, catch you later!
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 says to install silo 006 on desktop, seems wrong?
<Mirv> Saviq: oops, copy-paste
<Mirv> Saviq: fixed
<Saviq> Mirv, the "ppa-purge" part also mentions landing 006?
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: btw qt5-beta2 now has a) qtdeclarative with delegate ranged patch + unity8 branch, and b) rebuilds of more of qtubuntu-* so it might be also camera, media playback etc works but I'm currently not able to test since I'm testing the 5.2 delegate range patch
<Mirv> Saviq: oops2
<Saviq> Mirv, k, I'm checking whether the black launcher also happens on desktop (so all-mir), or only on phone
<Mirv> desktop not tested btw. the only problem there'd be is that not all modules are recompiled so you might be missing something. but at least Qt Creator doesn't anymore require the Qt Quick 1 so maybe it's all ok
<Saviq> (on desktop+Mir that is)
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, great!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492381/
<tsdgeos> if you use that as Shell.qml
<tsdgeos> you'll have a nice black recangle in the middle of the scren
<tsdgeos> for no particular reason
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492386/ is less "artificial"
<tsdgeos> so you get a black vs red rectangle
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, easier to explain, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll leave that in your hands for now and see if we can add some Mir people or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv, everything seems fine on Mir+desktop, installing on flo and manta now
<tsdgeos> oh damn, that was fast :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I'll take it from here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<Wellark> mzanetti: did you notice my comments in the pinlockscreen MR?
<mzanetti> Wellark: yes. already replied to them
<Wellark> oh, ok.
<Wellark> ah, I see
<Wellark> sorry for the interrupt
<mzanetti> no problem :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: so what we do with the unity-api changes? land those first and then scopes-shell and unity8 in one go? or land the three in one go?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's just land them all together, no need to split
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, splitting makes reviewing of the other stuff a bit easier maybe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so can we get a silo with the 3 things?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, let's land it standalone, as you pointed out, it's not necessary to sync it, and the less sync required the better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> mhr3: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/use-unity-api/+merge/219221 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, ok, I'll put in a silo asap
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cool tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and will you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use-unity-api/+merge/219222 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noiconsfakeunity/+merge/219478 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noiconpreviewheader/+merge/219502 that is already approved by mhr3 but he wants a second view
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, can do
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: g8, tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv, confirmed on both flo and manta, so it seems to be android-specific
<tsdgeos> :/
<mhr3> Saviq, do we have the sync meeting today with design?
<Saviq> mhr3, good question, I doubt it
<Saviq> mhr3, although Mike is still in London
<Saviq> mhr3, mikenagle, are we doing the sync meeting today?
<mhr3> ah, is he?
<mhr3> interesting answer :)
<mikenagle> saviq mhr3 - we were just wondering the same thing :)
<Saviq> ;)
<mikenagle> is thostr_ in Malta?
<mhr3> not yet
<mikenagle> right - decision time - should we do the meeting?
<mhr3> let's do it, and make it quick if there aren't things to discuss
<mikenagle> k
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've finished running all image AP:s + unity8 manual test plan, so I'd publish the unity8 (+ qtdeclarative) now
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sounds good :) Saviq ↑↑↑
<Saviq> Mirv, hit it!
 * Mirv hits it
<Mirv> now I need to practice that -gles package update thingy
<Mirv> but I can also upgrade back to 5.3 and see if camera + videos work now with the rebuilds of qtubuntu-*  qtvideo-node in qt5-beta2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why isn't a unity-ci job running for https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow-fixes/+merge/220213 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it failed?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean "failed"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow-fixes/+merge/220213/comments/526139
<tsdgeos> man
<tsdgeos> that's sad timing
<tsdgeos> wasn't there 2 mins ago
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> fixed
<Saviq> AAARAAAAAGGEGRDFGH
<tsdgeos> what?
<Saviq> nothing
<Saviq> couldn't move the launcher in a multimonitor setup
<Saviq> well, it did move, but moved right back
<Saviq> coupled with the fact that the barrier got b0rked and barely would let me through, I got a bit frustrated
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> I'll be back, letting some steam off
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I read about this qt quick compiler of qt 5.3
<Cimi> how is it?
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok. fixed most of the things.
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<Wellark> mzanetti: ready for round 2? ;)
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> Wellark: I even got jouni to have a look at it and agree :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: but I promised him that he can come up with changes when he has more time to look at it
<Wellark> well, as long as we can get the current one in while waiting :)
<Saviq> greyback, so, are we landing this thing or what? (I got a silo I could use)
<greyback> Saviq: ok let's do it
<Wellark> mzanetti: we now have two magical values for the pin lenghts
<Wellark> namely 0 and -1
<Wellark> should we just use 0
<Wellark> mzanetti: where is this autoconfirm behavior coming?
<mzanetti> Wellark: min == max && min > 0
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/land-devel-222/+merge/220245
<Wellark> mzanetti: I mean where is the requirement for it coming from?
<mzanetti> Wellark: design
<Wellark> it is so rare to have exact lengths on codes
<mzanetti> Wellark: I had tons of discussion about it already (I don't like it either)
<mzanetti> Wellark: design wants to restrict the phone lock code to 4 digits
<mzanetti> Wellark: I protested, I lost, I'm not going to discuss it again
<Saviq> greyback, hmm I wonder if it wouldn't be better to just MP devel into trunk? that's what others seem to be doing?
<Wellark> mzanetti: has this been raised with the security team?
<greyback> Saviq: is it? Huh, lots of criss-cross merging there then.
<Wellark> I'm sure they will protest
<greyback> Saviq: ok let me re-do
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, it's not great either, but it's clear at least
<mzanetti> Wellark: they even wanted to restrict the SIM one to 4 digits. I managed to convince them for that at least
<cwayne1> hm, unity-scope-tool failing for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492832/ any ideas?
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, I don't think we would have passed certification if we would have done that
<mzanetti> Wellark: to calm down the security team, you still can have longer passphrases for the phone lock code, but you have to use the alphanumeric one (which ignores the length settings)
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah, that was my argument that convinced them
<Wellark> as the GSM spec clearly says that SIM PIN is between 4 and 8
<Wellark> so what is this 4 digit code then?
<Wellark> I'm confused
<mzanetti> Wellark: anyways... if you want a phhone lock code with only numbers, you're restricted to 4 digits.
<mzanetti> Wellark: if you want higher security, use an alphanumeric passphrase
<greyback> Saviq: try that: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/development-branch/+merge/220249
<Wellark> mzanetti: so I have a checkbox when setting the thing "use alphabeticals" ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: I have no idea how settings is gonna handle that
<greyback> Saviq: the "unmerged revisions" thing looks wrong now in LP
<Saviq> greyback, I can see that
<Wellark> mzanetti: sweet. ok.
<Wellark> let's see then :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah... that might be the point when we can drop the autoconfirm again when designer see it sucks :D but right now there's no point in discussing it again
<Saviq> greyback, it merges fine, so...
<mzanetti> Wellark: and with the SIM pin you're not affected anyways
<Saviq> greyback, I think it'll sort itself out once we follow a certain workflow
<greyback> Saviq: okey dokey
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, I'm just concerned about the PUK :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: why?
<mzanetti> Wellark: just set min: 8, max: 16
<Wellark> because it's fixed 8 digits
<mzanetti> Wellark: oh, is it?
<Wellark> no. it has to be 8 digits and allowing entering 9 would be an error
<Wellark> but anyway
<mzanetti> well, in that case yes. I'm sure design *wants* the autoconfirm
<Wellark> well, how many times have you typod a digit when using your phone?
<Wellark> I'm doing it a lot
<Wellark> but anyway
<mzanetti> Wellark: their argument is: "you don't want to make the user press the OK button when its clear that's the only allowed action anyways"
<Wellark> it's not fatal
<Wellark> the user just has to cancel the dialog and start again if he notices he typoed the last one
<mzanetti> Wellark: there's still a backspace
<Wellark> not for the last digit
<mzanetti> Wellark: you just can't make the typo on th every last character :D
<Wellark> as it's autoconfirm
<Wellark> ed
<Wellark> yep
<Wellark> don't do it :)
<Wellark> I just don't see any major value on the autoconfirm
<greyback> Saviq: I need to change the commit message as there's a shutdown fix in there too
<Wellark> or the value is so minor that it's almost like design micro-optimization ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: anyway. see my last comment on the MR
<Wellark> after that I'm fine with it
<Saviq> greyback, didn't the shutdown change get released already?
<greyback> Saviq: apparently not
<Saviq> greyback, I'll do
<greyback> Saviq: LP is telling the truth
<Saviq> greyback, erm, sorry for jumping channels...
<greyback> keepin' me on ma toes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's a non free thing so no idea
<mzanetti> Wellark: huh? Dialog is always modal. At least I can't interact with anything behind it while the dialog is shown
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, there is a separate "modal" property and AFAIK it defaults to false
<mzanetti> Wellark: just looked it up. it defaults to true
<Wellark> mzanetti: is it documented to be the default?
<Wellark> could you just humor me and make it explicit?
<mzanetti> Wellark: yes: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.Dialog/#modal-prop
<mzanetti> ok
<Wellark> even though it's the default. defaults can change quite rapidly :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<mzanetti> Wellark: pushed
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks! btw, modal dialogs are generally evil. we should not default to them ;)
<mzanetti> Wellark: hmm... this type of dialog really is intended to be a modal one... as it puts a black overlay above the whole application
<Wellark> mzanetti: only if modal property is true
<Wellark> the black overlay is controlled by the modal property
<mterry> Saviq, hello!  Do you know if it's possible for me to fake SIM unlocking?
<Wellark> mzanetti: approved.
<mzanetti> Wellark: thanks
<Wellark> mzanetti: what's the convention with unity8 ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: regarding?
<Wellark> will I top-approve now or only after the testing is done?
<Wellark> I can't type that fast!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: how's the departments api going? Is there anything i could start basing off? I remeber we had that API sketch but the you guys said you wanted to change it
<Wellark> :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: no, you copy paste the checklist from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if the api is done? ↑↑
<mzanetti> Wellark: and fill it in. Then you top approve
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pad.ubuntu.com/dash-departments-shell-api should be up-to-date now
<mzanetti> Wellark: next time we get a wagon on the CI train, all the top-approved ones will get a ticket for the train
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the "usage" part needs a bit fixing
 * tsdgeos clicks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should we do a quick HO on how this should be used?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm afraid the QML part of that pad should probably be written from scratch
<Saviq> since when I wrote it I assumed wrong
 * Saviq deletes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 was writing the actual thing in -scopes-shell to see if everything fits, but we should be ok to start the UI
<Saviq> mterry, let me know what I can do to help with the SIM lock thing
<mterry> Saviq, pitti told me in #ubuntu-devel I can fake it with the ofono phonesim tools
<Saviq> mterry, I was hoping that would be the case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, let's do it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/grqpoxzwvq3rsrsdwfpnhbq2qia
<dandrader> I should have only a single unity-system-compositor process running, right?
 * dandrader sees 5 after restarting unity8 a nmber of times during develpment
<dandrader> after "sudo stop lightdm" I now have 6...
<mterry> Saviq, so using phonesim, unlocking appears to work in both greeter and session.
<mterry> Saviq, so what was your sequence of actions?
<mterry> Unless maybe the phonesim is masking some issue that real SIMs have
<dandrader> mzanetti, so the qt comp. ppa rebuilds automatically whenever it sees a new unity8 (or qtmir) revision?
<sil2100> pstolowski, mhr3, pete-woods: hi guys!
<sil2100> pstolowski, mhr3, pete-woods: so, I did the landing of unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell and it seems to be breaking autopkgtests for unity-scope-click
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: ok scrap it, I'll work with the symbols hell in parallel so that we'd actually have some packages ready soon
<sil2100> pstolowski, mhr3, pete-woods: and to be more clear - it seems to not build correctly
<sil2100> pstolowski, mhr3, pete-woods: it's failing on unit-tests
<pete-woods> sil2100: that's the unity-scope-click tests that are failing?
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes, you can see the failure here:
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<Mirv> meaning that I'll disable symbols for one build and continue trying to get them all updated in the background
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, I think I can guess why, sorry about that, we'll get right on it
<sil2100> pete-woods: where will the fix be needed? :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: it's (probably) the test fixtures, we renamed some of the config file options
<pete-woods> sil2100: so in this case their test cases will need tweaking
<pete-woods> sil2100: fortunately that won't affect the already released packages
<sil2100> pete-woods: awesome, if it's unity-scope-click which will need a release, just fill a new landing with that and we'll try releasing
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: it builds automatically once a day if there's a change
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: if you want more builds, go to the build recipe and kick it manually
<pete-woods> sil2100: will obviously have to confirm it's actually that first
<pete-woods> before we get too happy
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: e.g.: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/unity8-qtcompositor
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm confused, we released the new 5.2.1 with the displayMargin but didn't release the new unity8? I thought we were doing it together
<pstolowski> pete-woods, I wonder if recently aded strict checks for empty values are not culprit as well, I see an exception for set_uri
<pete-woods> pstolowski: I think you're right
<Saviq> mterry, for me it seemed to be unlocked straight away (without me doing anything) when I booted the phone...
<pete-woods> they don't have any ini file test fixtures
<Saviq> mterry, but it was not, really
<Saviq> mterry, I'll try again with the new packages soon
<mterry> Saviq, huh, yeah I get the "unlocked" message at top appropriately, and it all seems to do the right thing (but I'm not familiar with unlocking SIMs and maybe the phonesim isn't matching your realsim behavior)
<Cimi> mhr3, office tomo?
<mhr3> pete-woods, see #ferrets
<Saviq> mterry, the "real" thing should be: 1. boot phone, panel says "SIM Locked"; 2. in network menu, tap "Unlock SIM"; 3. PIN UI shows up and you unlock your SIM; 4. the "SIM Locked" message is replaced with signal strength icon
<mhr3> sil2100, the tests were misusing a mock feature, it's being fixed
<mhr3> sil2100, tests in -click
<mhr3> sil2100, do we just add it to that silo?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, that's what I see then
<sil2100> mhr3: yeah, let's do that this way, I'll reconfigure
<Saviq> mterry, ok, I'll test it again in a few
<sil2100> mhr3: please build it then and test ;) Sicne we're low on silos, I wouldn't be able to assign a new one for you ;p
<mhr3> sil2100, well i guess the test is that it builds
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so there's a problem with unity-scopes-api mhr3 and sil2100 are trying to deal with. the scopes-api broke unity-scope-click autopkgtests so it also prevents unity8 migration :(
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and that's a problem of course since there wasn't a declared dependency, but let's see if it's sorted out quickly now
<sil2100> Mirv, tsdgeos: yeah, so mhr3 and pete-woods have a fix in the works
<Saviq> mterry, btw, the gatekeeper seems to disagree with you on the ap tests passing: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/140/label=daily-mako/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/InteractiveNotificationBase/test_modal_sd_with_greeter_Native_Device_/
<Saviq> mterry, I mean http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/140/#showFailuresLink
<Saviq> mterry, this is a job that basically runs everything smoke testing runs
<Saviq> mterry, on a silo
<mterry> Saviq, ps-jenkins was passing the ap tests.  I'll retest
<Saviq> mterry, looks like all the unity8 failures say the same - ligthdm mock seems to be misplaced or something
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, please get the packages and use phablet-test-run -n unity8 to run them on deviec
<Saviq> mterry, not sure -ci does the same (but probably should!)
<mterry> Saviq, also I'm looking at that "unity8-greeter spins" issue you saw on manta -- looks like unity8-greeter is taking about 10% cpu constantly.  Unacceptable, and I'm trying to figure out why
<Saviq> mterry, yah it was a whole core for me, so slightly different, but agree very relevant
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: sadly the qtubuntu-* rebuilds suggested by jhodapp did not bring functional video playback or a camera (still black) on Qt 5.3
<Saviq> mterry, maybe there's just an issue with how the gatekeeper runs tests, I'll actually run the suite here in a bit, too
<tsdgeos> Mirv: may it has to do with the same blackness that makes the launcher black
<tsdgeos> s/may/maybe
<jhodapp> Mirv, do you get the mediaplayer-app's UI or is it completely black?
<Mirv> jhodapp: UI is there, and you can click play/pause which switches its mode
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok
<kgunn> mterry: how critical is the life-cycle exposure for usc ?...like is that gonna hold up landing split greeter ?
<mterry> kgunn, no
<kgunn> mterry: thanks...camako has been "distracted" :)
<mterry> kgunn, I think it was related to boot animations, which I dropped from the split landing
<kgunn> dandrader: are you testing on n4 and n7 ? or just n4?
<Mirv> I now filed a bug against media-hub (the first place I can think of about that) bug #1321319 since media playback is definitely something is needed for testing 5.3 properly
<ubot5> bug 1321319 in Media Hub "mediaplayer video playback does not work with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321319
<dandrader> kgunn, just n4
<Saviq> mterry, hmm there's still something wrong for sure... don't you get a GSM icon on manta? (I do on both manta and flo)
<Saviq> mterry, and managed to get black session on manta again
<mterry> Saviq, I was testing sim unlock on mako...  Let me try manta
<mterry> Saviq, black session?  you mean with an app up?
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, i'm seeing a bit more weirdness on n7
<Saviq> mterry, even with no app
<Saviq> mterry, dash is black for me at the moment until full unlock is done
<mterry> Curious...
<dandrader> kgunn, what?
<mterry> Saviq, I'll resume testing on manta, maybe there is a device difference
<dandrader> kgunn, i mean, like what
<Saviq> mterry, k, and I'll look again on mako after I land silo 18
<kgunn> dandrader: in some case (not sure what makes it happen), the app area turns a full blank yellow
<kgunn> i thot maybe i launched notepad...
<kgunn> but then rotated it back, and view returned to normal
<dandrader> kgunn, it's not yellow, it's khaki :)
<kgunn> :)
<dandrader> kgunn, it's the background color of the stage
<dandrader> kgunn, I guess it should only appear when something goes really wrong, right mzanetti?
 * mzanetti ready scrollback
<mzanetti> reads
<kgunn> dandrader: also, i dunno how, but it got into spread mode (at least i didn't mean to enter it) and i couldn't get out of it
<mzanetti> dandrader: can't figure what the question is from the scrollback
<Saviq> mterry, ah, and again on manta I get two voicemail messages that are only in session... and why are they there at all in the first place?
<mterry> Saviq, oh you're saying that you never got calls at all -- I understand why the voicemails are odd to you
<Saviq> mterry, well, it's manta and flo ;)
<Saviq> mterry, no calls to be had there
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you see the khaki color of the stages Rectangle it means something is really broken
<mterry> Saviq, right...  odd
<Saviq> mterry, it looks like it's some test message injected
<mterry> Saviq, is this with phonesim?
<Saviq> mterry, no, fresh flash + silo 002
<mterry> hmm
<Saviq> mterry, at least not that I know of
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, it seems to think it has a phone
<Saviq> mterry, and a voicemail
<Saviq> mterry, on all my devices, for that matter
<Saviq> mterry, which could explain my SIM issues as well
<mterry> but only with the split greeter version...  odd
<Saviq> mterry, if there's a fake SIM inserted
<Saviq> mterry, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, carrier says "oFono (T-MeeGo)"
<Saviq> mterry, so sounds like it's a fake SIM indeed
<greyback> dandrader: yes something is really broken :)
<mterry> Saviq, I assume you don't have ofono-phonesim installed (i.e. silo doesn't pull it in)
<Saviq> mterry, you assume wrong
<Saviq> mterry, I do have it installed, so silo must be pulling it in
<mterry> Saviq, what?  We install phonesim?
 * mterry installs fresh to confirm
<mterry> Saviq, well at least that's an explanation of something...
<Saviq> mterry, indicator-network-autopilot pulls it in
<mterry> Why is the autopilot installed though?
<Saviq> mterry, ah wait
<Saviq> mterry, I think I see what's the problem
<Saviq> mterry, robru's citrain-push installs *all* binary packages...
<Saviq> mterry, from a silo
<Saviq> instead of just dist-upgrading from it :|
<mterry> Ah..  I use add-apt-repository
 * Saviq shakes fist at robru
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mterry, ok, ignore me for now, let me clear this thing up
<Saviq> mterry, ah, I don't think I understood your "hack" for locale in greeter, though
<mterry> Saviq, understood or understand?  Meaning you want clarification or you figured it out?
<Saviq> mterry, if the current design is that user's locale should not affect the greeter, we should make it so (although we have no way to set system locale on phone do we)
<Saviq> mterry, understand, sorry :)
<mterry> Saviq, current design for multi-user and phone are a little different.  My design mandate on phone is "don't introduce any changes" and for tablet mode "by default do what the desktop does".  Hence my "hack".  But I need to see clarification from design on whether the inherited behavior of no-switching in multi-user is what they want or not
<Saviq> mterry, well, I don't think we can keep it separate for much longer
<Saviq> mterry, when we split the greeter, people will go into multi-user mode pretty soon
<Saviq> on phone, too
<Saviq> mterry, so we should converge on something (and if system language change is required to change the greeter language, we need to make this possible somehow)
<mterry> Saviq, I get that.  But both behaviors create design problems (having two language settings or having greeter language flip-flopping)
<mterry> Saviq, so we just need to lock a designer in a room
<Saviq> mterry, let's!
<Saviq> mterry, in the mean time I don't think we should introduce the hack
<Saviq> mterry, as it's not going to affect the indicators anyway
<mterry> Saviq, it will
<Saviq> mterry, oh will it? so you pull in lang from user 32011 to the greeter session?
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> mterry, oh ok then...
<mterry> Saviq, silo as it is now, should have no language regressions
<Saviq> mterry, big FIXME provided?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, there is a large comment
<Saviq> mterry, ok, that's fine then
<Saviq> mterry, that clears things up
<Saviq> mterry, do we have a greeter session in Malta?
<Saviq> re: locking a designer in a room
<mterry> well, I suppose it "regresses" in multi-user mode, but only because previous behavior was dumb and fake
<mterry> kgunn, ^ do we have a designer meetup for greeter issues in malta?  That would be nice
<Saviq> mterry, "split greeter design sign off"
<Saviq> mterry, but it's only 15 mins
<kgunn> mterry: yep, what he said
<mterry> Saviq, eh, there's nothing to sign off for the current silo really
<Saviq> mterry, that's good ;)
<mterry> Saviq, oh that's a currently scheduled meeting?
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<mterry> that means we can't land before that.  Bummer
<kgunn> mterry: i spoke to john  he said land it
<Saviq> mterry, we can expedite it
<mterry> kgunn, then what is that meeting?  :)
<kgunn> we'll use malta as a followup, treat anything as bugs
<kgunn> that design finds to be an issue
<Saviq> robru, one for you: bug #1321333
<ubot5> bug 1321333 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain utils should not install *all* binary packages by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321333
<Saviq> kgunn, btw, we talked with greyback this morning, you said unity-mir/devel should only be used to adapt to mir/devel, why do you think that?
<kgunn> Saviq: b/c it would slow down landing other things (app closing bug is a good example)
<kgunn> and i couldn't get ricardo to adopt the same
<kgunn> with papi devel
<kgunn> so if i can't get all 3 (usc, papi, um)
<Saviq> if only we used a proper VCS...
<Saviq> we could just cherry-pick into trunk
<kgunn> i know :-/
<Saviq> at release time
<kgunn> Saviq: its not that bad...just means discipline for those wanting to pre-build with staging to frequently rebase
<kgunn> ...or sorry, merge trunk
<Saviq> touché
<Saviq> kgunn, we felt like this would cause confusion on what to put into trunk, what into devel...
<Saviq> kgunn, greyback, but maybe it's fine OTOH
<Saviq> but we should then rename lp:unity-mir/devel to "mirdevel" or something
<kgunn> Saviq: i thot it was simple (which is unusual...that i think something is simple :)
<kgunn> +1
<kgunn> that's what it becomes
<Saviq> and not actually have it as a series
<kgunn> yes
<Saviq> that branch is going to be neglected so much :|
<kgunn> it should end up being used by mir devels...and a few on unity
<kgunn> right?
<Saviq> well, sure
<Saviq> but I fear it's not gonna follow trunk
<kgunn> ...maybe ci airline magically happens and then this doesn't matter :)
<Saviq> unless something breaks
<Saviq> and then someone will go "oh, we didn't merge trunk for a month, let's"
<kgunn> yep, that is true...but iff no one is using staging
<kgunn> which if that's the case...then
<kgunn> its  not really useful/needed
<kgunn> and actually....
<Saviq> right, but you wanted devel to be built into Mir staging PPA
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i pushed a few small commits to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use-unity-api/+merge/219222 to address your comments :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<kgunn> yeah...but look at the recipe...its devel + merge trunk
<kgunn> so you do get the whole thing
<Saviq> yeah ok that helps
<greyback> Saviq: kgunn: I don't have a strong opinion, I can go either way
<Saviq> assuming greyback doesn't want lp:unity-mir/devel for non-mir reasons :)
<Saviq> I'd actually be happier without /devel
<greyback> it's not quite the traditional - work in devel, release to trunk when you want - method, but it's fine, I can live with it
<Saviq> I don't see it solving much, while it does bring issues of its own
<Saviq> like having to prep a release branch
<greyback> Saviq: sure, me too, if it wasn't for Mir changes. unity-mir/devel useful to keep up with mir/devel
<kgunn> it mainly the mir team
<kgunn> i was just chatting with AlbertA, that maybe we should just work on good cross-compile scripts
<dandrader> greyback, going work now on fixing the indicators bar. full screen vs. non fullscreen apps and have it behaving correctly on app launch and restore. is that gonna conflict with anything you're doing?
<dandrader> or plan to do
<greyback> dandrader: nope, go right ahead
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<greyback> dandrader: let's use this to keep track: http://pad.ubuntu.com/PfyWZQxyTs - do add other tasks you think need doing
<dandrader> greyback, i've been using the blueptrint :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-rotation
<Saviq> greyback, ok, I vote for dropping the devel series of unity-mir in that case, and keeping a lp:~unity-team/unity-mir/devel-mir or so, just for Mir adaptations, and synced landing with Mir releases
<greyback> dandrader: the reason I hesitate to use a blueprint is that this code isn't being released just yet
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: do you folks know good ways to debug what qml is doing?  I think some animation or something is sucking up CPU
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn, thoughts ^^
<dandrader> ?
<greyback> Saviq: I think that's an excellent topic for next week :)
<Saviq> greyback, ;)
<Saviq> mterry, profile it
<dandrader> kgunn, Saviq (on the blueprint vs pad discussion)
<mterry> hm
<mterry> Saviq, oh!  we have console.profile() built in support. that's nice
<Saviq> mterry, you pass -qmljsdebugger=foo
<Saviq> mterry, and then you can connect to the port you selected with QtC
<Saviq> mterry, it will show you what's happening
<Saviq> mterry, our run_on_device does that for example
<mterry> Saviq, oh dang nice
<josharenson> kgunn, btw there was a noticeable performance drop running glmark2 with shell rotation enabled. There are many factors however, so I'm investigating.
<greyback> josharenson: I'd expect a performance drop, since rotated shell completely replaces the renderer
<greyback> and we've not profiled/optimized the replacement renderer
<josharenson> greyback, ack
<greyback> but I'd still expect a perf hit nevertheless
<kgunn> dandrader: greyback ...blueprints please if you don't mind
<greyback> kgunn: ack
<kgunn> remember white board section perfectly open for abuse
<kgunn> josharenson: greyback ..ack on the perf drop....the good thing is, now we're aware ;)
<greyback> kgunn: indeed
<greyback> josharenson: can you give me a rough idea of the perf hit? Percentage?
<josharenson> :-) kgunn, greyback it was't _huge_ and I think without framed dropping enabled, we still hit 60 FPS... I wanna say ~5%
<greyback> josharenson: that I can live with :)
<kgunn> yep, not bad
<Saviq> greyback, btw, I feel like we should SIGCONT apps before upstart-stopping them
<Saviq> greyback, otherwise we wait 5s before upstart SIGKILLs them, and cause unnecessary dirty shutdowns
<Saviq> _or_ we should make upstart SIGKILL them straight away, if we don't want to resume them on stop
<greyback> Saviq: true, please log bug for that so I don't forget
<Saviq> greyback, will do
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm otp, but yeah agree with your vote on unity-mir/mir-devel
<greyback> I'm ok with it too
 * tsdgeos does an early-ish EOD, need to go to the ophtalmologist
<tsdgeos> see you tomorrows
<dandrader> Saviq, btw rebased unity8/mirCompositor against latest trunk the other day and it still seems to take over a second to relayout due to a resize (landscape<->portrait)
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, wanna file a bug or track it in a workitem in a silo?
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, didn't answer on bp vs. pad
<Saviq> dandrader, for things that progress really fast
<Saviq> dandrader, I think it's fine to have a "big" item for unity-ui-team or so in a blueprint
<Saviq> dandrader, and link to a pad with breakdown
<dandrader> Saviq, I thought blueprint work items were meant for those "fast moving" items
<Saviq> dandrader, I know, I know, you hate bps ;)
<dandrader> linking to a pad kinda defeats the purpose, imho
<Saviq> dandrader, as we know the overhead of updating workitems is a bit big
<dandrader> Saviq, I think that updating bp work items is fine in terms of overhead
<dandrader> although it might spam people with e-mails :)
<greyback> dandrader: helps you look busy ;)
<Saviq> yeah, that, and then you can only put so much info in a workitem without it becoming unreadable
<dandrader> Saviq, that's true. I've noticed that the "work items" field is rather inflexible when it comes to formatting
<Saviq> indeed, and then it takes a few seconds to parse/confirm
<Saviq> mterry, hmm "phablet, radio, system" showed up as available users on my flo :)
<Saviq> and on manta, that expected?
<mterry> Saviq, not expected, and I don't see that on manta
<Saviq> heh
<Saviq> ok, I got more upgrades than wanted (distro moved to new qt, for example), maybe that's related again..
<mhr3> Cimi, oh, and yea, will probably come
<mhr3> Cimi, maybe just for the afternoon
<Saviq> mterry, these are the additional packages installed when I upgrade from the silo, is that expected http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7493587/ ?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, ok
<dednick> Saviq: hey. Shoud CI for merges into unity-mir/devel be building against mir/devel?
<Saviq> dednick, not likely, no
<Saviq> dednick, we'd need to put that in a stack with mir... not sure if stacks are at all supported still
<dednick> Saviq: i c. so the devel in this case is a bit pointless?
<Cimi> dandrader, on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unusedBackgroundImage/+merge/220288
<Saviq> dednick, feels like it, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, maybe it should build against the staging PPA
<Cimi> shouldn't we have some wallpaper between the header and the rest of the mainview?
<Cimi> Saviq, too on ^
<Cimi> from designs I saw
<Saviq> Cimi, that's going awayt
<Saviq> -t
<Cimi> ok then
<Cimi> looked cool though
<Saviq> mterry, so, unlock SIM indeed works when I don't have phonesim ;)
<Saviq> mterry, only the UI (when unlocking in greeter) looks bad (on dark grey background for some reason)
<Saviq> mterry, and edges are still available and such
<mterry> Saviq, I didn't notice bad background, but I may have just been distracted by fact that it worked at all :)
<dednick> kgunn: what is the mir staging ppa used for?
<kgunn> dednick: its meant to be a recent build of mir-devel & unity-mir/papi/usc to go with it...
<dednick> kgunn: i c. so CI for mir depended devel branches (unity-mir/devel, usc/devel) should be using that ppa?
<Saviq> I'd say so, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, it's actually bad background inside session, too
<mterry> Saviq, and that's specific to the silo?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, only common bug is bug #1171918
<ubot5> bug 1171918 in Ubuntu UX "[DASH] scrollable pushed down when swiping between lenses " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171918
<Saviq> WRONG
<Saviq> bug #1308011
<ubot5> bug 1308011 in Unity 8 "SIM unlock UI shifts a half-gridunit when starting and breaks easily" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308011
<Saviq> mterry, ↑
<mterry> k...
<mterry> I will look at its background
<Saviq> mterry, it should be the wallpaper
<Saviq> mterry, "Shell.qml:406: ReferenceError: greeter is not defined" sounds relevant
<Saviq> it's probably looking for the background there
<Saviq> aaanyway
<mterry> hmm in Shell.qml?  Sounds like a missed reference in a merge
<mterry> Shell.qml is always trying to sneak in references to greeter  :)
<Saviq> mterry, I'll sort my devices out and do a proper functional review tomorrow morning
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, I'll fix this 10% cpu issue and background thing
<Saviq> mterry, some update from distro must be causing the added system and radio users
<Saviq> as I don't get those when upgraded just the silo packages
<mterry> Saviq, but you do if you do a full dist-upgrade?
<Cimi> do-release-upgrade -d finally works /me upgrades
<Saviq> mterry, yes
 * Saviq tries again
<mterry> sigh
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, accountsservice got an upgrade
<Saviq> mterry, looks related
<mterry> son of a
<Saviq> mterry, when it happens, I can tap on users behind the edge demos
<mterry> Saviq, noted...  will look into that
<robru> mterry, gonna need to rebuild unity-mir in silo 2, you ready for that?
<mterry> robru, uh sure
<robru> mterry, heh, k. just published unity-mir from silo 18, will rebuild once it lands
<Saviq> black screen :|
<mterry> Saviq, behind the greeter?~
<Saviq> mterry, whole
<mterry> Saviq, after logging in?
<Saviq> mterry, upstart and greeter .crash
<mterry> great...
 * mterry climbs to the roof to fiddle
<Saviq> wait, those are old
<Saviq> so I won't get the new crash files then...
<Saviq> mterry, confirmed, accoutnsservice upgrade adds users
<Saviq> aaand /me out
<mterry> Saviq, bye
<mterry> How do I connect QtCreator to my device?  I press the "Autocreate a kit" button in QtC but it doesn't do anything
<Saviq> mterry, for profiling you don't need that
<mterry> Saviq, aren't you supposed to be gone?
<Saviq> mterry, shh
<Saviq> mterry, for profiling you just need to select the remote connection from the menu bar... that I can't access now 'cause QtC crashes here due to 5.3
<mterry> Saviq, hmm, I don't have a menu bar.  I tried going to Analyze then Qml Profiler (External) but didn't have any luk
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's it
<mterry> Saviq, wasn't working for me, and it had the kit dropdown, so I figured kit was my problem
<Saviq> mterry, nah
<mterry> something else must be wrong then, I'll try and figure it out
<Saviq> mterry, kits are for building
<Saviq> mterry, ah, it looks like it changed indeed
<Saviq> mterry, before you could just point it at a file
<Saviq> mterry, but you can still fake it without a kit
<Saviq> mterry, use qmlprofiler on the console to connect to the device
<Saviq> mterry, and dump the trace
<Saviq> mterry, then you can load it in QtC through Analyze → QML Profiler Options → Load trace
<mterry> Saviq, ah cool, didn't know about qmlprofiler
<Saviq> mterry, FYI: kicked unity-mir and unity8 rebuild in silo 002 as we landed two silos
<mterry> Saviq, cool thanks
<Saviq> mterry, in any case, if kit autocreation doesn't work for you, a bug against qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu would be in order
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Hi, I have heard that you may be working on a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1063617 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063617 in Compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,In progress]
<luv> ChrisTownsend: hiya ...
<luv> good to get in touch with you as the issue is assigned to you
<luv> I can post my patch to the issue later today (in about two hours time)
<luv> I spent about 30 hours in gdb on this one :-D
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Whoa!  Thanks for looking at this.  I just want to make sure we don't duplicate effort here.
<luv> I guess the patch will be a good starting point.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Ok, cool, thanks.  I'll look out for it and then we can go from there.
<luv> Thanks.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: btw, I can't reproduce the issue, so I'm kind of going blind here, but it affects enough people to warrant trying to get this fixed.
<luv> Strange. Easiest way to reproduce I think is to set a custom shortcuts for closing a window or "toggle maximization" or set "focus follows mouse" and then run "unity" few times or start "ccsm" or click "Advanced Search" in ccsm
<luv> the bug is in libcompiz and gnome integration (compiz-gnome) ... running ccsm proved to be the easiest way to reproduce for me (on up to date trusty)
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Yeah, I've set some custom shortcuts and have rebooted the machine numerous times and it stays intact.  I even tried a new user with the same result.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: I'll try just restarting Unity/Compiz a bunch of times, maybe that'll do it.
<luv> The code is clearly wrong (to my eye) though ... there is a function which is setting the gsettings backend keys ... and it compares if the new key and old key are same ... If they are not same, the new one is set. If they are same - it resets the key.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Uh, yeah, that doesn't sound correct.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Well, I look forward to the patch.  Thanks again!
<luv> The other bug is in updateSetting (gsettings/src/gsettings.c) - readOption is used when readIntegratedOption should be used (it's correct in readSetting) in the same file.
<luv> Yeah - the patch is chaning about 8 lines :-). Looking forward to (finally) post it online :-)
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Awesome!  That should also be SRUable too, so we can get this in 14.04.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Ok, just reproduced the issue.  Thanks for the hint.
<robru> Saviq, hey, you around? I've been working on a new citrain tool, it does dist-upgrades like you asked. let me know what you think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7495022/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-21
<tsdgeos> Mirv: hi, just to be sure, what's the best "Qt 5.3 ppa" to use? daily?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the best PPA is to read the _description_ of qt5-beta2 PPA page, which I update if the recommendation changes. so, qt5-beta2 again now, and it has now thanks to late night hacking final versions of qtbase, qtxmlpatterns and qtdeclarative (no difference on the various bugs, though)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: well you told me to use daily before so i was using that one :D
<tsdgeos> i'll update to beta2 then
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but many of the issues seem to come down to a read only property of a thing already revealed by (now disabled) UITK unit test, and UITK team (timp/zsombi) already had some idea that it doesn't seem like too hard. music-app has a type error, and webbrowser is using a private symbol that has disappeared
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah well it's complicated, sorry :) sometimes I know qt5-daily has newer stuff (now it's pretty much equal to qt5-beta2) so I mentioned it so that you'd get stuff earlier. but the general idea is to get everything that works to qt5-beta2
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll switch to beta2
<tsdgeos> no worrie
<tsdgeos> s
<Mirv> yeah there's no problem switching
<Mirv> the media playback is more of a mystery, there's no clear error although jhodapp will hopefully continue looking at it today. and then there's the black launcher and black (background) rectangle in clock app
<Mirv> but it's still possible a majority of the problems comes down to 2-3 fixable ~small problems, rebuilds of stuff using private headers etc
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nice :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi:can you have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noiconpreviewheader/+merge/219502 ?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: don't we need a sudo in front of apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<Mirv> tsdgeos: true, for desktop, fixing
<dednick> greyback: howdy. having some trouble with a unity-mir test. The application manager is starting a non-existing desktop file, and the test isn't ending.
<greyback> dednick: the test is hanging, or fails?
<greyback> dednick: this with trunk, or your own branch?
<dednick> greyback: hanging. due to a forked process from the mock task manager i think.
<dednick> greyback: it's the mir 0.2 change branch
<greyback> dednick: lemme see
<dednick> greyback: not sure which mir branch unity-mir/devel builds against
<greyback> dednick: mir0.2 built anywhere? And which test is the failing one?
<greyback> ..
<dednick> greyback: hm. give me a minute. i'm going to try build unity-mir/devel
<dednick> and see if the problem exists there as well.
<greyback> dednick: there's no difference between unity-mir and devel right now
<dednick> greyback: yeah, but there is with the mir0.2 change
<greyback> dednick: unity-mir is the one the mir0.2 change will be merging in to anyway
<greyback> ah I see what you mean.
<dednick> greyback: so the problem doesn't seem to always manifest in the lp:~mir-team/unity-mir/mir-0.2.0-compatibility-changes.
<dednick> but if i only run ApplicationManagerTests.SuspendingAndResumingARunningApplicationResultsInOomScoreAdjustment it does.
<dednick> maybe need to kill children on ~MockApplicationController
<dednick> not sure how core::posix::fork works
<greyback> nor am I, but all it's doing is writing a value to a file in proc
<dednick> greyback: just wondering if the process is cleaned up on destruction.
<greyback> dednick: I hope so, but I've only basic grasp of gmock, so can't be sure
<dednick> greyback: i meant the destruction of core::posix::ChildProcess
<greyback> dednick: in that case: no idea
<dednick> greyback: checking now
<dednick> greyback: nope. doesnt look like it. And i guess that explains all the application_manager_test processes i have in ps list.
<dednick> not sure why it's working in trunk/CI though
<greyback> dednick: what isn't clear to me is that we mock the ProcessController::OomController completely, it should not be using processcpp at all
<dednick> MockApplicationController::doStartApplicationWithAppIdAndArgs forks a process
<greyback> oh so it does
<mhr3> process-cpp has child observers
<mhr3> which screw with signals, so it's likely to break qt's process handling
<dednick> mhr3: yeah, i see that. we're not actually doing much with the children though
<mhr3> well you still need to waitpid them
<mhr3> although... if it's a test... meh
<dednick> mhr3: you mean to ensure they've shut down?
<dednick> mhr3: auto child = core::posix::fork([]() { while(true); return ... }
<dednick> :)
<mhr3> i guess you do kill them at some point
<mhr3> and then they'll be zombies
<dednick> mhr3: um. yeah, well... no
<mhr3> ah... interesting test :P
<greyback> I would guess once 'child' is deleted, the process is destroyed
<mhr3> i don't think so
<dednick> need to use Signalable::send_signal(sig_kill) ?
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, do you know if process-cpp auto-kills a process when the instance goes out of scope?
<dednick> greyback: nope. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/process-cpp/trunk/view/head:/src/core/posix/child_process.cpp#L341
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: looking
<dednick> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/process-cpp/trunk/view/head:/src/core/posix/process.cpp#L55
 * greyback surprised
<mhr3> yea, that's a definite no
<mhr3> think it's cause send_signal can throw
<mhr3> and destructors can't
<greyback> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/process-cpp/trunk/view/head:/src/core/posix/child_process.cpp#L301
<greyback>  ~Private()               ::kill(original_child_pid, SIGKILL);
<marcustomlinson> mhr3, greyback: yup, I saw that too^
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: so ja, looks like it should
<dednick> ah, didnt see that
<mhr3> alright
<mhr3> still not waitpid()ing in that case though
<mhr3> but back to my original point, try not mixing qt and process-cpp, it will cause trouble
<dednick> greyback: looks like the test is thowing an assert. destructor not called?
<dednick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7496455/
<greyback> dednick: ah, you compiled in debug mode?
<dednick> greyback: ah. yeah.. that's it
<dednick> heh.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: can you reproduce in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1319907 that when the header is not there if you start changing to another scope it will come back?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319907 in Unity 8 "Carousel overlay not always shown" [High,Triaged]
<greyback> dednick: assert on file not found bit overkill really... old code, needs refreshing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "it" will come back? the header or overlay?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well header and overlay are the same thing in this case :D
<tsdgeos> so both :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, thought page header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, it comes back
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq yes I have that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it started with your branch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm not asking if you have that
<Cimi> hold on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's pretty confusing :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed, it feels like a frame isn't pushed to the screen?
<tsdgeos> i'd say that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not pretty helpfuyl, but this revision started to have the issue for me http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow/revision/884
<tsdgeos> but it's one of those "almost impossible to prove" things
<tsdgeos> Cimi: dude, do you realize i made you an specific question and you're answering lots of things which are not what i asked?
<mhr3> uuuh
<mhr3> scary
<mhr3> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<mhr3> kill the lib that causes that!
<mhr3> with fire!
<mhr3> or you know... fix it
 * didrocks would love to see that mhr3 discovers it's on of his libs :p
<mhr3> didrocks, i'm sure it isn't :P
<mhr3> we don't do evil stuff
<mhr3> not this kind of evil anyway :)
<didrocks> :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's kind of unfixable
<tsdgeos> mhr3: all kde stuff does this and the Qt dbus guy said "oh yeah, that, will fix it for Qt5"
<tsdgeos> but maybe happens in Qt5 too?
<mardy> greyback: hi! I just updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-mir/signonui-with-oxide/+merge/216845 to remove the test
<greyback> mardy: thanks! Will give it a look now
<greyback> mardy: yep, that's exactly what was needed, thank you
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ehm, it means a lib is statically initializing something that uses DBus, doesn't sound that hard to fix to me
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm just relaying second hand info, i may be wrong :)
<mhr3> last time i checked, signon-qt was doing it
<mhr3> but i suppose it's not the only one
<Saviq> Mirv, did we not get a fix for the transitional packages re: multi-arch?
<Saviq> Mirv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496672/
<tsdgeos> mikenagle: is the departments supposed to be visible all the time or just when at the top of the view? i.e. if i scroll up do they hide or stay there?
<Mirv> Saviq: we did, we did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's meant to be part of the page header
<Mirv> Saviq: that's armhf now for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/armhf/qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<Saviq> Mirv, is it M-A: foreign, too?
<Mirv> Saviq: both the new package name and the transitional package are M-A: same
<Saviq> Mirv, xnox said they should be foreign I think?
<Saviq> Mirv, in any case... x-resolution of unity8 build deps still doesn't work because of something there :/
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, no, an amd64 compiled QML plugin cannot work on armhf
<xnox> Saviq: transitional package, must match the target. in terms of Architecture & Multi-arch fields.
<Mirv> right, that was done for the modules in qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, it's only a B-D for testing, and we're not running tests when x-compiling
<xnox> Saviq: thus "empty" transitional packages for libraries are typically Architecture:any & Multi-Arch: same.
<Saviq> Mirv, but we can't B-D on packages "only for testing" can we :|
<Saviq> and well, it was working before the rename...
<xnox> Saviq: sure, but that's a property of your use-case, package themself needs to declared things. And a compiled qt modules are Multi-arch:same.
<Saviq> xnox, Mirv, false alarm
<Saviq> mzanetti, it builds fine for me...
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah that's scopes
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity8 had the same for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, builds fine here
<Saviq> mzanetti, you sure your source chroots are apt-updated correctly (and/or you don't have apt-update disabled in the chroot?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah no. its slightly another issue
<mzanetti>  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:armhf : Depends: libqt5qml-graphicaleffects:armhf but it is not installable or
<mzanetti>                                                           libqt5graphicaleffects5:armhf but it is not installable
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's an issue that should be resolved by now
<Saviq> mzanetti, make sure to update your chroots
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> u8 builds fine here now, just trying scopes
<Saviq> xnox, that's what I got for unity-scopes-shell, could you have a look please http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496738/ ?
<Saviq> xnox, here's the relevant control for unity-scopes-api which fails to install http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<mzanetti> Saviq: I upgraded the chroot. still the same here
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you paste the whole log from sbuild? there should be a file in wherever you pointed sbuild to put the logs in?
<Saviq> mzanetti, $log_dir in ~/.sbuilrc
<mzanetti> ack
<xnox> Saviq: well figure out why.
<Saviq> xnox, ah, the scopes problem is apparmor
<xnox> Saviq: libunity-scopes1 conflicts with libunity-scopes0, do you have old one installed?
<Saviq> xnox, libunity-scopes1:armhf : Depends: apparmor:armhf but it is not going to be installed
<Saviq> xnox, no, clean chroot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what do I need to have scopes in unity8 desktop?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why the PageHeader has a Flickable  ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I reviewed your code, I am trying to test it
<xnox> Saviq: right, i do wonder if we should make apparmor foreign....
<xnox> Saviq: also why is it dependencing on apparmor?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: should work?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I have no scopes in scopes scope
<Cimi> in scope scopes I meant xD
<xnox> Saviq: libraries should not depend on runtime packages.
<Saviq> xnox, indeed, that looks weird
<xnox> Saviq: and apparmor does not provide any shared libraries as far as i can tell.
<xnox> Saviq: can you find out who is adding these apparmor dependencies and why?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, to swipe left/right
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the bug is not about scopes, it's about the music scope previews
<Saviq> xnox, yup, will do
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am talking about your mascot MR
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, bug is just in the music previews
<tsdgeos> previews
<tsdgeos> not scope
<tsdgeos> but still
<dednick> Saviq: dont suppose you know if we can get osk to appear on unity8 desktop launch?
<Cimi> ah sorry
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you should have scopes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you only have the apps one?
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496753
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought it was the padding in scopes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have nothing
<Saviq> xnox, possible we need to split libunity-scopes1
<Cimi> I upgraded to utopic last night
<Cimi> and now BAM
<Saviq> xnox, since they rely on aa-exec to contain scope processes
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> I guess I can blame Saviq
<Cimi> I need to blame someone :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so read the bug in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noiconpreviewheader/+merge/219502 again, see how it says Preview Header ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: now
<tsdgeos> $ initctl list | grep scope
<Cimi> smart-scopes-proxy start/running, process 22503
<Cimi> scope-registry start/running, process 22545
<Saviq> xnox, here's where the dep was introduced http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/devel/revision/303
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you define "nothing"? you have no tabs or you have tabs but scopes show no contents?
<Cimi> no content
<xnox> Saviq: reading.
<Cimi> but I have packages to upgrade
<Cimi> hold on
<tsdgeos> Cimi: then don't say you have nothing ;)
<Saviq> xnox, but libunity-scopes1 ships executables as well as libs, so that's probably what would need fixing - it should be split
<Cimi> tsdgeos, still no content aFTER UPGRADE
<Cimi> ops caps lock
<tsdgeos> Cimi: merge the branch with unity8
 * Cimi rebuilds
<Cimi> ok :D
<Cimi> I read you merged from the branch log and I thought was up to date
<Cimi> my bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, get into the chroot (schroot -r -c session:utopic-amd64-armhf-2317cbf4-ba50-43d1-900f-c7555f9a41c6 -u root)
<xnox> Saviq: well the code does exec ("/usr/sbin/aa-exec")
<xnox> Saviq: so the dep is legit.
<xnox> Saviq: i'll check if we can fix it in apparmor.
<Saviq> xnox, thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one, next, overlay bug
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do, no, understand
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you add some verbs and stuff to that sentence?
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> mzanetti, then apt-cache policy libqt5qml-graphicaleffects
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I approved your branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, moving over the next one, the overlay bug
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I confirm it does not happen on the desktop
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, how about qtgraphicaleffects? did that get fixed for multi-arch?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: oki, tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noiconsfakeunity/+merge/219478 should be a pretty easy one too
<Saviq> dednick, just start maliit-server should be enough
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think it checks for hw keyboard yet
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like not
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I used a non-clean chroot
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why it worked for me
<Mirv> Saviq: that one did not, it's a direct sync from Debian so no Ubuntu changes at the moment
<Saviq> mzanetti, and qtgraphicaleffects isn't fixed for M-A
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, that breaks X-building of unity8
<Saviq> but we probably discussed this
<Mirv> Saviq: Debian's going to drop the transitional packages, though, so I guess we need to diverge a bit anyhow. Debian didn't have a release with Qt 5 unlike we did.
<Mirv> Saviq: I can fix that, hopefully that'd be enough
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, so we should fix the dep in UITK?
<Saviq> Mirv, or that
<Saviq> if you want to touch the package
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, we could fix UITK instead? yes please let's fix UITK. I actually thought there was a branch for that already earlier
<davmor2> Mirv: where you at?
<Saviq> Mirv, I believe so, if we make qml-module-graphicaleffects the default dep in UITK
<Mirv> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/allow_new_qml_package_names/+merge/218605
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: can you approve it at least and let's maybe ping SDK Team about it?
<Mirv> davmor2: 2 C
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, let me test it out
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑↑ grab packages from there
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Local_packages
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it should work
<mzanetti> interesting.
<mzanetti> this seems quite useful for other situations too
<Cimi> mhr3, dednick office this afternoon or not?
<Cimi> I am going
<dednick> Cimi: nope.
<mhr3> Cimi, not 100% sure yet :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's very useful - build-your-own-silo-style ;)
<dednick> too nice outside. going to sit in garden!
<mhr3> i'm kinda knackered
<mhr3> dednick's fault
<Saviq> my eyes!
<Saviq> mzanetti, I kicked a rebuild on jenkins, since distro packages are newer than those
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll have to wait for that
<mzanetti> ack. just failed here
<Saviq> mzanetti, in any case
<mzanetti> Saviq: the wiki says "Drop packages (with .dsc)..."
<Saviq> mzanetti, .dsc not necessary
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is no .dsc in those jenkins created pacakges
<mzanetti> ok
 * Saviq fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, in any case
<Saviq> mzanetti, all that you can solve by installing deps by hand
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then making dpkg-buildpackage just ignore with -d
<mzanetti> ok... will try
<Cimi> tsdgeos, confirmed your comment
<Cimi> tsdgeos, all we need to do now is to put a console.log when the overlay should appear
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and see if it actually is a rendering issue
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you mean an onVisibleChanged in the overlay?
<tsdgeos> i did that
<tsdgeos> it changes to true
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yep
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tried async false?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i did
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but give it another try
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so
<tsdgeos> yes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tried having the loader always visible: true
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the shader is shown, but not the overlay text
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which loader?
<tsdgeos> the overlay one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> the text is somewhere else
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so is not a loader issue
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shader or so
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you can just set showHeader to true all the time (commenting the code in CardCarousel) and you'll see all get the header
<tsdgeos> greyback: should i do that thing you did for the red rectangle on 5.3?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes please, would help identify if the GL calls are different, which might be the cause
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, doing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, I removed the connection of the titlelabel with the loader
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think is a rendering issue
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i can still reproduce the hud going crazy :/
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i was thinking if it can be firefox+grooveshark maybe?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I have a branch that
<pete-woods> that's under SRU that should stop it
<tsdgeos> a
<tsdgeos> cool
<pete-woods> crossing all fingers + toes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, have been testing the use-unity-api branches
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems to work but I think I get more of those: file:///home/phablet/shell/builddir/plugins/Dash/createCardComponent:40:51: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hi
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's already there on trunk
<tsdgeos> there's a fix by Cimi
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-shadow-fixes/+merge/220213
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq: so the traces are defenitely different, not enough gl knowledge in my side to understand if that can be the problem
<greyback> tsdgeos: can you share? I'm not much of an expert either, but I'd like a look
<tsdgeos> greyback: Saviq attached it to the bug :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496983/
<mhr3> xnox, can i use the click chroot with sbuild?
<mhr3> xnox, i just tried sbuild -A -d click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf --host armhf unity-scopes-api_0.4.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<mhr3> and it failed :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I commit a workaround for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1302761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Wrong icon when dragging items in the launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> Saviq: or should we increase priority and still hope for th SDK to fix it eventually?
<xnox> mhr3: for some value of can =)
<mhr3> xnox, got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497060/
<xnox> mhr3: well, Saviq above was working really hard to enable cross-compilation of that package.
<xnox> mhr3: not sure if it was yet.
<xnox> mhr3: try cross building $ pull-lp-source hello ?
<xnox> to see if it works with the click chroot (it should)
<mhr3> xnox, inside the chroot?
<mhr3> i guess not
<greyback> tsdgeos: might be handy to set QSG_INFO=1 and run the qml file again. It'll output some handy GL info
<greyback> tsdgeos: no need for the apitrace bit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you do it ↑↑↑ ?
<mhr3> xnox, same error
<xnox> mhr3: pull-lp-source on the host, to get dsc, and then use above you used to cross-build unity-scopes-api but instead cross-building hello*.dsc
<mhr3> xnox, yea, that's what i did, same error
<dednick> Saviq: indicators "not to reach bottom". wtf... haven't noticed that this happens for a year?
<xnox> mhr3: hello does not build-depend on systemtap.... so it shouldn't be the same error, unless the chroot is broken.
<mhr3> xnox, oh you meant hello literally, i just grabbed scopes-api :)
<xnox> mhr3: yes, we have "GNU Hello world" package. Which is excellent test-case for cross-building =) we know it cross-builds et.al. thus it should validate if "cross-building random .dsc should work with click chroot".
<xnox> mhr3: not everything cross-builds. and i don't think unity-scopes-api is cross-buildable yet, but i might be wrong.
<xnox> mhr3: hence the hello test.
<mhr3> xnox, hello_2.9-1_armhf.deb
<mhr3> so it works it seems
<xnox> yeah.
<xnox> mhr3: talk to Saviq about enabling cross-building things. i think he was working on unity-scopes*
<mhr3> since it's complaining about lttng, i think it's about that right now
<mhr3> or well.. systemtap
<Saviq> dednick, don't even start...
<mhr3> Cimi, nope, not coming
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's actually fixed in SDK, but not in 5.2
<Cimi> mhr3, lazy!
<Cimi> mhr3, see you sunday
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd need to backport the patch as linked in one of the comments, or say that this is going to be fixed with 5.3
<mhr3> Cimi, lazy indeed :) will come there on friday
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhm... well, for now I've built on the phone
<mhr3> Cimi, ...maybe :)
<Cimi> mhr3, I won't be here friday
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos, yeah, let me
<mhr3> Cimi, here == office, or london?
<Cimi> mhr3, office
<Cimi> I'm going this afternoon
<Saviq> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1321189/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321189 in Unity 8 "Launcher is black on Qt 5.3" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> mhr3, so what's your x-build issue?
<mhr3> Saviq, pete-woods is getting the uninstallable apparmor
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm getting uninstallable lltng-dev because systemtap-...-dev is not installable
<greyback> Saviq: ok nothing obviously broken afaics. Best ask a Mir person for more help
<Saviq> mhr3, pete-woods, yeah, xnox was to try fixing that in apparmor, by marking it M-A appropriately
<pete-woods> python3:armhf : Depends: dh-python:armhf but it is not installable seems to be the underlying package
<Saviq> pete-woods, that's because apparmor pulls in python armhf, while your own build deps pull in the amd64 version
<pete-woods> I haven't asked for any amd64 debs from apt-get
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, you're talking about cross-building are you not?
<pete-woods> this is with just libunity-scopes-dev:armhf added to the "extra packages" list of click
<pete-woods> this happens at the stage of creating the actual chroot
<pete-woods> I am talking about cross-building, yes
<Saviq> pete-woods, it's a cross-build chroot, most of the packages there will be amd64, other than libs
<pete-woods> ahh
<pete-woods> that's a very good point
 * pete-woods didn't really employ his brain fully
<Saviq> pete-woods, solution would be to install apparmor:amd64 instead, and that's what xnox is looking to make possible in apparmor's packaging
<Saviq> pete-woods, another solution would be to not depend on apparmor from libunity-scopes1 if possible
<Saviq> pete-woods, probably by splitting out the executables
<pete-woods> and, indeed, any other python tool
<mhr3> we actually should split the registry into a separate pkg
<pete-woods> that isn't multi-arch aware
<xnox> pete-woods: python is fine. it's multi-arched properly.
<mhr3> although the scoperunner needs to be bound to the soversion
<mhr3> then again registry is the one that needs apparmor binaries
<pete-woods> yeo
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but registry isn't required for building
<Saviq> mhr3, so if registry was split out, it could depend on apparmor
<Saviq> or well, if you only need aa-exec, and it's a python tool, that one could be split into a properly M-A package, and that's what you'd depend on, and not on the whole of apparmor
<mhr3> i didn't realize aa-exec is a python tool
<Saviq> dunno, thought that what pete-woods said
<mhr3> would make more sense to use the lib directly
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> it's actually a perl tool ;)
<mhr3> oh god
<mhr3> pete-woods, kill it! :)
<Saviq> agreed, you should use libapparmor or whatever
<Saviq> and aa-exec-click is bash
<mhr3> oh but that needed touching process-cpp cause it doesn't do pre-fork hook
<Saviq> but that's just a wrapper around aa-exec
<pete-woods> mhr3: it's not that easy, we need a separate binary for it because process-cpp handles all the forking for us
<pete-woods> so we could use libapparmor
<mhr3> pete-woods, ^^^
<pete-woods> but we'd need to make our own binary
<pete-woods> ah yes
<pete-woods> .me reads
<mhr3> or... that hook
<mhr3> or rather pre-exec hook
<mhr3> Saviq, btw why doesn't gotoScope/openScope work in the -tool?
<Saviq> mhr3, probably because we didn't move enough of the dash in there
<mhr3> karni, so that's why ^
<karni> roger
<Saviq> karni, mhr3, we'll soon be moving dash to be a standalone app, the tool will then wrap that whole dash effectively
<mhr3> not sure how i feel about that
<Saviq> mhr3, about what?
<mhr3> but surely you have reasons :)
<mhr3> Saviq, making it an app
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, dash is meant to *become* an app
<Saviq> mhr3, be part of the spread etc.
<Saviq> mhr3, only that you won't be able to stop it
<Saviq> mhr3, it simplifies right-edge+side-stage+dash a lot
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> what does it complicate though?
<Saviq> actually it doesn't complicate much
<mhr3> AppManager i guess
<Saviq> mhr3, gone from dash
<Saviq> mhr3, app management goes into spread (swipe app away to close)
<Saviq> mhr3, so we're losing the "recent" in dash completely
<Saviq> mhr3, so! we can get rid of quite some code
<mhr3> i meant that AppManager will have to special case the dash app
<Saviq> mhr3, like special categories and such
<Saviq> ah yeah, that
<Saviq> a bit
<Saviq> but not a whole lot
<Saviq> just needs to inject the dash in the running apps list
<Saviq> and identify it for the shell to know which one it is
<mhr3> alright, i'm not questioning that, just wanted to hear the rationale
<Saviq> so that it doesn't close it and goes to it when pressing buttons etc.
<Saviq> mhr3, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AseY_FZZ1z7IdENvN1BiY3h0c05wTEZjbjZZSk9EQXc&usp=drive_web#gid=0 vs. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AseY_FZZ1z7IdEJsVGJ2WXB1alREYV82WXZkV0lPT1E&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<Saviq> mhr3, 27 vs. 72 permutations for right edge behaviour on the tablet
<Saviq> and 5 vs. 10 on phone
<mhr3> holy ....!
<Saviq> inded
<Saviq> e
<Saviq> Cimi, what's the status of infographics, didn't you say you had them ready?
<Cimi> Saviq, I have them yes, but there are no apps... writing tests
<Saviq> Cimi, camera app is ported already
<Cimi> Saviq, let me see if it works with my branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the qmluitests are not being run ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/53/consoleFull "env: xvfb-run: No such file or directory"
<tsdgeos> fginther: ping
<fginther> tsdgeos, looking
<tsdgeos> fginther: thanks :)
<fginther> tsdgeos, this has been the case for some time, see - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1582/consoleText
<tsdgeos> fginther: well it's wrong for some time then :D
<fginther> tsdgeos, it appears the x bit was not set on the hook file. This has possibly never worked right :/
<tsdgeos> fginther: which hook file?
<fginther> tsdgeos, fixed that, let's see if it works now
<fginther> tsdgeos, the job creates a pbuilder hook file to install xvfb during the pbuilder build
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so in the CI side?
<fginther> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, now they are merged? landing 10 is empty
<Cimi> mhr3, damn you
<Cimi> mhr3, you hit me with laziness and I'll keep working from here
<Cimi> xD
<mhr3> lol
<Cimi> might come friday then
<Cimi> pete-woods, could you please remember me how to test infographics on desktop?
<pete-woods> Cimi: sure, you'll need to setup a fake data source
<Cimi> pete-woods, handy list of commands? :)
<pete-woods> e.g. touch ~/.local/share/libusermetrics/sources/foo.json
<Cimi> done
<pete-woods> APP_ID=foo usermetricsinput banana "%1 bananas today" "no bananas today" "" 1.0 2.0 3.0 0.1 2.4
<pete-woods> APP_ID=foo usermetricsinput apple "%1 appls today" "no apples today" "" 2.0 1.0 4.0 0.0 5.0 1.0 2.1
<pete-woods> that will add two data sets to the fake "foo" data source
<Cimi> pete-woods, is there a silo for it?
<pete-woods> Cimi: er, should be, maybe it got flushed?
<Cimi> yeah...
<pete-woods> yeah, it got freed
<Cimi> was 10
<pete-woods> it's not hard to build, at least
<Cimi> pete-woods, which branch?
<pete-woods> Cimi: lp:~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics
<mterry> Saviq, hello!  So yesterday I was investigating your silo 002 findings.  I ran autopilot myself and they seemed fine.  And the "clicking through edge to hit greeter" bug is present in trunk.  I made the SIM unlock background be correct (but there is a gap between it and the edge of the screen I haven't figured out yet).  The new users is due to a dropped patch in AccountsService I'll follow up with Laney about.  I have had little success tracki
<mterry> ng the cpu usage problem -- still working on that
<Mirv> Saviq: re: black launcher, SDK team knows that various overriding of parameters has changed so that the overriding doesn't work, so that eg. sliders are black instead of orange etc. also, the launcher actually works (which I just heard, I hadn't realized), it's just black.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure, we know it's a painting problem
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but still the painting should work :)
<Cimi> pete-woods-lunch, how do I debug now?
<Mirv> alrighty
<mterry> Saviq, I replied to your MP comments by the way.  Will investigate some of them, but I'm still trying to figure out the cpu issue as I mentioned
<Cimi> pete-woods, how do I debug now? where are generated svg?
<pete-woods> Cimi: I take it nothing is appearing in /var/lib/usermetrics/$UID ?
<Saviq> mterry, can you come back for a sec?
<Cimi> pete-woods, nope
<pete-woods> Cimi: status usermetricsservice ?
<Cimi> pete-woods, I started it now
<pete-woods> Cimi: any luck?
<Cimi> pete-woods, ok creates the file
<Cimi> pete-woods, I am working on unity side now
<pete-woods> :D
<Cimi> pete-woods, did you add get methods?
<Cimi> I tried with model.get(index).display but doesn't seem to work
<pete-woods> Cimi: er, can you try just model.get(index)?
<pete-woods> that method should just return a string
<Cimi> pete-woods, empty
<pete-woods> bah
<Cimi> pete-woods, works as ListView
<Cimi> pete-woods, so get doesn't seem to work
<Cimi> or I have the wrong branch
<pete-woods> Cimi: no you don't have the wrong branch, I obviously did something wrong
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> hah :)
<Saviq> dednick_, the bug is gone already btw ;)
<Saviq> dednick_, the half-high indicators
<dednick_> Saviq: yeah. just saw that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what were you saying about qmluitests btw?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tests are not run
<tsdgeos> xvfb-run is not installe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see chat around 15:17:16 - 15:27:45
<tsdgeos> fginther: is it now fixed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we had green runs without actual tests being run did we?...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq can you review http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/revision/169 and see what is wrong in this get method?
<mzanetti> ack. I got it
<mzanetti> eh. food is ready. Cimi, can it wait half an hour?
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, I've just tried it out with a simple QML test, and I have the old "works for me?
<Cimi> mzanetti, food? which timezone are you? :D
<pete-woods> source: dataModel.model.get(index);
<pete-woods> does what I expect
<mzanetti> I only eat once usually... and breakfast
<mzanetti> so the time varies
<Cimi> pete-woods, paste the whole file
<Cimi> pls
<pete-woods> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497803/ <— Greeter.qml
<pete-woods> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497805/ <— Pager.qml
<pete-woods> Cimi: QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml qmlscene Greeter.qml
<pete-woods> Cimi: just so you know, the function returns an empty string if you give it an index that's out of range
<fginther> tsdgeos, thanks for the reminder. I chmod'd the wrong file. Fixed it and trying again now
<tsdgeos> tx :)
<Cimi> pete-woods, your qml works for me
<Saviq> early EOD, talk later/tomorrow folks o/
<Cimi> pete-woods, I am trying to see what's wrong in mine then
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, cool, I'm interested to know what the problem is
<Cimi> pete-woods, first of all, without the listview doesn't work
<pete-woods> Cimi: well the model is loaded asynchronously, so perhaps when you're calling the get() method, the data isn't there yet
<pete-woods> the ListView obviously handles all that for you by following the list model signals
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> how do I load the model then?
<Cimi> this is a qml question
<pete-woods> it starts loading as soon as you set the UID
<pete-woods> and then dispatches standard QAbstractListModel type signals
<pete-woods> I have no idea how you do the QML part outside of standard LiewView type stuff
<pete-woods> my QML-fu is weak
<mhr3> Saviq, great, so the :native thing doesn't work in recipes
<mhr3> Saviq, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176048730/buildlog.txt.gz
<dandrader> greyback,  do you think supportedOrientations look like an application or a surface property?
<dandrader> I would say surface, although I cannot think of an app that has multiple surfaces with differing support
<mzanetti> Cimi: pete-woods: is that get method still a problem?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I would guess so, I'm not sure I can help Cimi out here
<mzanetti> pete-woods: ack. I'll have a look... any easy way to reproduce?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: I think you'd have to look at Cimi's code, I haven't seen it yet
<pete-woods> mzanetti: the example I'm using piggybacks off a ListView still
<mzanetti> ack
<mhr3> dednick_, is it desired that the brightness indicator doesn't work when using auto-brightness?
<dednick_> mhr3: :/
<dednick_> mhr3: dunno. probably a question for design/indicator-team
<mhr3> charles, ^?
<Cimi> pete-woods, you're right with the loaded model
<greyback> dandrader: I can't think of a good use-case for different surfaces of the same application supporting different orientations
<Cimi> pete-woods, we were thinking of adding a count property to the model
<Cimi> pete-woods, so I can listen to the count changed and call get
<pete-woods> Cimi: that wouldn't be enough
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^
<pete-woods> you'd need to know when any individual entry updated
<pete-woods> I guess I really don't quite understand why the usual QML model signals aren't enough
<mzanetti> pete-woods: because you can't really access them in qml I think
<mzanetti> pete-woods: they have that QModelIndex as params we can't work with
<pete-woods> I thought QML was all about models
<mzanetti> the ListView/Repeater/etc is a c++ implementation which connects to it
<mzanetti> and makes magic happen in qml
<pete-woods> fair enough
<pete-woods> so what we do is reimplement all that in QML?
<mzanetti> hmmm
<mzanetti> Cimi: how do you know which index do you need?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't now
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe looping?
<mzanetti> Cimi: huh? but afaiu your code calls get() with some certain index on startup, no?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes, but I am starting with 0 :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, then I will figure out if we want to store and start from a better one
<mzanetti> so its always 0 at startup and then if you need another one you'll call it again later?
<mzanetti> in that case I guess having a count property would be enough
<mzanetti> so Cimi could just listen to countChanged, if(count > 0) get(0)
<pete-woods> but how will you know when to re-call the function?
<mzanetti> does this stuff change at runtime in the backend?
<pete-woods> of course
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Cimi> onModelChanged works?
<pete-woods> sure, it should do
<mzanetti> dataChanged, yeah, but that has a QModelIndex again
 * pete-woods feels the effort of minimising diffs to the model signals was wasted effort now
<mzanetti> well, if its not used as a model, sort of, yes
<mzanetti> pete-woods: could the get() return a QObject with a property for that string?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: it could do, sure
<mzanetti> so cimi would to a get(index).propertyName which in turn would update stuff when changing
<pete-woods> mzanetti: well that's not quite the same thing
<pete-woods> this is QStringListModel
<pete-woods> it has QStrings in it
<mzanetti> meh...
<pete-woods> can I just be made to understand why we aren't able to use Repeater, et al?
<pete-woods> what's so broken with it
<mzanetti> because it would instantiate all the items, while cimi only needs one apparently
<pete-woods> mzanetti: okay, but the user is going to tap through these things
<mzanetti> I don't really know the code around it tho
<Cimi> we only have one infographics on screen
<Cimi> we don't need all of them
<Cimi> pete-woods, we can use a crossfadeImage for that
<pete-woods> this is basically a totally different API than I was asked for
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't you have all those items in a repeater already? couldn't you just get it from there?
<pete-woods> I could have made a thing with a QString next(); method
<mzanetti> well, I really don't know enough of the whole thing around it to say which way to go
<mzanetti> Cimi: where is this code? is it the inforgraphics code in unity8?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I cannot see the point of using a repeater if we only display one image at once
<Cimi> mzanetti, in a separate branch, but is the pastebin I gave you
<Cimi> mzanetti, just using crossfadeImage with the path I obtain from the model
<mzanetti> Cimi: and where will this be?
<mzanetti> in the end
<Cimi> mzanetti, GreeterContent.qml
 * mzanetti reads some code
<Cimi> mzanetti, my idea is to connect a CrossFadeImage with the model.get(index)
<Cimi> (that prodives an url)
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure... but we've seen thats troublesome. So I'm trying to find something else which gives you the same data without you having to use a Repeater
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't know anything apart from listview and repeater :(
<mzanetti> Cimi: what I mean is, there is already a Repeater in the infographics. if we can connect to that one instead of connecting to the model directly it might help us
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is no repeater anymore
<mzanetti> oh...
<mzanetti> so the whole inforgraphic changed?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, we obtain a list of SVGs
<Cimi> mzanetti, so a list of images
<mzanetti> pete-woods: that's probably why we try to use it different than before ^^
<Cimi> mzanetti, we display one image
<Cimi> mzanetti, and we want to crossfade between them
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can only think of a crossfadeimage with the source of that svg file
<pete-woods> Cimi: I can rework the API so that there's a simple "image" property
<pete-woods> that changes whenever you call "next"
<pete-woods> it sounds like that's what you *actually* need
<pete-woods> as opposed to the listmodel I was asked for
<mzanetti> pete-woods: I think the listmodel might not be that bad after all
<mzanetti> but rather a QAbstractListModel holding QObject's instead of a QStringListModel
<pete-woods> but is that really what you want?
<pete-woods> this API would be really simple
<mzanetti> not for this use case...
<pete-woods> well unity8 is my only use case
<mzanetti> but you know... the infographic might look different again next week
<pete-woods> no joke
<pete-woods> I have had to totally reimplement the service
<pete-woods> to use generated SVGs now
<pete-woods> anyway, I think I will change the API to be how Cimi needs it
<mzanetti> so the model with QObjects would offer everything, even though not the easiest way for this representation
<pete-woods> yeah, I want everything to be really easy
<mzanetti> but yeah... I'm really to far off the whole topic to tell you where to go
<pete-woods> it's easier for both me and Cimi
<mzanetti> ack
<pete-woods> if we need a listmodel I'll just add one back again, it's easy enough
<mzanetti> probably yes.. given that overall its still a quite easy topic with not much interaction between ui and model
<Cimi> pete-woods, let's talk tomorrow with Saviq
<Cimi> but my current need is indeed just an image
<pete-woods> sounds like a good plan
<Wellark> hey, anyone around who knows about unity8 translation process?
<Wellark> is the update-unity8-pot run manually?
<Cimi> Wellark, yes
<Cimi> Wellark, usually when we add translatable strings
<Wellark> Cimi: so it's the responsibility of the developer who changes the source string to run "make po/pot_file"
<Wellark> and include the changes .pot diff in his MR+
<Wellark> then, how are the .po files updated?
<Wellark> there is a LP bot that uploads them automatically to trunk periodically?
<Cimi> Wellark, I don't know this part
<Cimi> Wellark, but I know that if the developer adds strings, he should run the script
<Wellark> Cimi: ok. thanks!
<charles> mhr3, dednick_: actually the plan is for the brightness slider to disappear from the indicator
<charles> so that's another way of resolving the inconsistency >:)
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, Is it you I talked about the shortcuts/hotcorners issue ?
<Saviq> mhr3, ugh'
<Saviq> mhr3, I wonder if this is because of trusty... mhr3 ultimately we could probably do apparmor:native | apparmor
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll talk with xnox tomorrow
<xnox> Saviq: please don't do stuff to apparmor.
<xnox> Saviq: i've agreed with security team to mark apparmor foreign, then everything will need to simply build-depend or depend on "apparmor" and it will just work.
<Saviq> xnox, oh ok, so we'll need to revert the :native then
<xnox> Saviq: problem is that at the moment, M-a:same library that depends on apparmor tries to install apparmor:armhf, whereas some other native things depend on apparmor and thus try to install apparmor:amd64.....
<Saviq> hmm but that won't be backported to trusty...
<xnox> Saviq: and since apparmor does not declare any M-a co-installability it fails with a cryptic message.
<xnox> Saviq: why not? we've backported a tonne load of multiarchification into precise, post precise release.
<Saviq> xnox, I was told no packaging changes for SRUs ;)
<Saviq> xnox, in that case we're good
<Saviq> just need some wait time
<xnox> Saviq: ....................... that is so not true. Read the StableReleaseUpdate policy with what is acceptable and what is not acceptable as an sru.
<Saviq> xnox, thanks, maybe I misunderstood
<xnox> Saviq: SRUs must be minimal and only to fix a given problem in the most minimalistic way.
<xnox> Saviq: and there are srus that change significant things. Cosmetic/cleanup changes are not welcomed for example.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-22
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok so tests are now run again, and obviously they don't pass again :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that explains things ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fginther: and it seems we probably want to increase the 90 min limit?
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/59/consoleFull
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably, yeah
<fginther> tsdgeos, Saviq, I've bumped it to 180 minutes and stated another test
<Saviq> fginther, thanks!
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you working on fixing the test errors regarding zoom stuff at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/59/consoleFull ?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Can you review it?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: oh, sorry, I saw your comments.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'll fix it.
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods ping
<pete-woods> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> morning
<Saviq> Cimi, wassup?
<Cimi> Saviq, I was chatting yesterday with pete
<Cimi> Saviq, basically with the current file infographics I only need to use a crossfadeImage
<Cimi> Saviq, so we were wondering if we really need a model or not
<pete-woods> Cimi, Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500579/
<Saviq> Cimi, it's safer future-wise
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you want to join us again
<pete-woods> could have that API?
<pete-woods> it has the advantage that I know which infographic you looked at last, so I can save it
<Saviq> pete-woods, I don't think the backend should have a notion of "current infographic"
<pete-woods> (a requirement from design)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you update/rebuild/something libunity-scopes-dev in the beta2 ppa?
<Cimi> Saviq, issue with the model is that I need to use repeater or listview, which is not efficient on UI side
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's not technically the backend, it's just a QML plugin that talks to the backend
<pete-woods> "talks" = not really talks
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure, but then if someone decides (like it was planned before) that we'll be swiping between infographics again
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, sure that's fair
<Saviq> pete-woods, the API breaks
<pete-woods> Saviq: obviously I would really prefer to do nothing :)
<pete-woods> but I want to make Cimi's job easy, too
<Saviq> Cimi, why do you say "repeater or listview are inefficient"? just for the sake of talking to the model I think that's fine
<Saviq> Cimi, the delegate would just be a QtObject
<Cimi> Saviq, so a listview with empty delegates?
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> and the flickable?
<mzanetti> Cimi: repeater, not listview
<Saviq> Cimi, why a flickable at all?
<Saviq> Cimi, and yeah, what mzanetti said
<Cimi> Saviq, listview has one
<Mirv> tsdgeos: isn't it already?
<Mirv> unity-scopes-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, one thing ListView has over Repeater, though, is currentIndex/Item
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I guess in Cimi's case Repater.itemAt() is even more useful
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it has 0.4.5 when utopic has 0.4.7
<Mirv> tsdgeos: mm, weird
<Cimi> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I mean rather that if an index goes away from a Repeater, you don't know
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what's even weirder is that i don't get the new version on dist-upgrade :S
<Saviq> mzanetti, whereas in a ListView, it deals with it somehow
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> and you have currentItem, too
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well of course because beta2 recipes have the epoch, to prevent that you'd suddenly get a non-rebuilt-against-qt5.3 version
 * tsdgeos pretends he understands that ^_^
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm trying to open https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+recipe/daily-qt53-unity-scopes-api ... LP just sucks with recipe pages
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hehe, the "1:" in front of the version
<Cimi> Saviq, currentItem relative to the user interaction on the flickable
<Cimi> I would not add a listview with all it comes from it just to get a model working
<Cimi> infographiocs with the current state should just be a crossfadeimage and one property with the url
<Saviq> Cimi, again, model is just future proof, and you're just throwing words "listview is inefficient" without even knowing what that means
<Saviq> pete-woods, do you ever update the model or replace it whole every time?
<pete-woods> Saviq: only on first load
<pete-woods> after that I only update the entries that actually change
<pete-woods> I tried to make it a proper list model
<Cimi> Saviq, it definitely adds a lot of stuff I don't need
<pete-woods> so your QML can be nice and efficient
<Cimi> Saviq, so we can call that a not efficient solution
<Cimi> Saviq, also, you really expect to swipe between infographics?
<Cimi> Saviq, we also swipe to unlock the lockscreen
<pete-woods> I think that'd be much nicer (vertical swipe)
 * mzanetti expect design to come up with something new in the infographic at least twice per year
<Saviq> Cimi, that was the design until we got "swipe the whole greeter away"
<Cimi> that could collide UX wise
<Saviq> Cimi, that's the *only* reason why we're not swiping the infographics now
<Saviq> I mean in what you're implementing now
<Cimi> Saviq, I have in mind the old design
<Saviq> pete-woods, Cimi, ok, let's just add the good 'ol Q_INVOKABLE get(int index)
<Cimi> Saviq, when the infographics were like part of the dash?
<Saviq> Cimi, huh?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've already got that method
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I am talking of the very first design...
<Saviq> Cimi, so you're talking tiles
<Saviq> Cimi, not infographics
<Saviq> pete-woods, Q_INVOKABLE is it?
<pete-woods> yes
<Cimi> Saviq, they were infographics 3 years ago :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: this was at mzanetti's request :)
<Cimi> Saviq, issue is that I call get
<Cimi> Saviq, and the model is not ready
<Cimi> Saviq, like
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497997/
<Cimi> Saviq, source is empty
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, which is why it's better to use something that understands updates on the model
<Cimi> Saviq, and I agree with that
<Saviq> Cimi, but I don't think moving it down to the plugin is the right thing to do
<Cimi> Saviq, well, I will trust you who know those things better than me
<Cimi> Saviq, let me try with repeater then
<Mirv> tsdgeos: aaargh
<tsdgeos> Mirv: wha?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unity-scopes-api does not auto-build becaause of " Missing build dependencies: apparmor:native "
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and that's a feature of the recipes part of LP. I hope the ":native" build dependencies don't spread too much
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, remember you need to react to onCountChanged and check if your current index still "fits" in the model and such
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so, I'll do a manual upload
<Cimi> Saviq, we don't have count on the plugin, though
<Cimi> Saviq, is count a qml property generated by repeater. right?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-repeater.html#count-prop
<Cimi> I know that pro
<mhr3> Mirv, Saviq wanted to look into it :)
<Cimi> just wondering if it doesn't need that in the plugin too
<Saviq> Mirv, mhr3, we can revert the :native from -scopes-api, apparmor will be fixed to cope...
<mhr3> Saviq, what about python3?
<Saviq> mhr3, :any
<Mirv> Saviq: phew, nice. getting LP fixed would the best though.
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed
<Mirv> it only complains about the :native stuff
<mhr3> Saviq, also we're moving to libapparmor
<Saviq> Mirv, we did have that problem in jenkins, and fginther fixed it
<mhr3> should workaround that
<Saviq> mhr3, nice
<Saviq> Mirv, so maybe it wouldn't be that difficult to update LP
<Saviq> pete-woods, Cimi, now, about remembering the last selected one... obviously without domain knowledge (what _is_ the one that's displayed now)
<Saviq> pete-woods, Cimi, we can't reliably remember which one to display :|
<Cimi> nope
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe, there are just so few people working on LP nowadays
<Cimi> we need like an index
<Cimi> too
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, new unity-scopes-api building, should be available in 30+ mins or so
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> so my starting index of the listview/repeater would be that index when we first launch unity
<Saviq> Cimi, "like an index"?
<Cimi> Saviq, the saved index
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but index isn't good enough
<mhr3> Saviq, btw i saw some oddity with u8 yesterday, it stopped rendering and was using 100% cpu
<Saviq> Cimi, since the order might change
<mhr3> Saviq, also, not reacting to any input
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed and this index in the model should point at the correct one, no?
<pete-woods> Saviq: indeed, but if you tell me to save an index, I can convert that to something persitent internally, though
<Saviq> mhr3, not a great bug report
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> mhr3, you should remove your plastic cover from the display, might help on this 100% cpu usage
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, sorry, things spinning in a loop are pain to debug
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, but at that point the argument of moving more logic down to the plugin becomes more valid
<mhr3> Cimi, :P
<mhr3> Cimi, my work phone doesn't have it, you stripped it yourself
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise I save the content of the last url of the svg, and loop in the model to find it?
<Cimi> Saviq, or maybe we can just add a search method to the model?
<Saviq> Cimi, I have no strong opinion there, but yeah something of the sort
<Saviq> pete-woods, Cimi, I'll let you sort this one out
<fginther> Saviq, to be fair, the 'fix' was to strip ':native' since jenkins is already doing a native build
<Saviq> fginther, oh ok...
<pete-woods> Saviq: I have no problem switching to the API I proposed earlier
<Saviq> pete-woods, I wonder if we could combine them then
<pete-woods> Saviq: maybe, but that would probably start to make it convoluted
<pete-woods> when we have a concrete use case right now
<pete-woods> I'd rather add complexity when it's actually necessary
<Saviq> pete-woods, I know... I know... we can always go bzr revert at some point can't we...
<pete-woods> yep
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, more work for you, then... and I'd actually still make the "new" api wrap the model anyway, but that's your call :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: if we need the old model, I'd just copy and paste the original implementation and have it as a separate class, most of the work is already done by a child class anyway
<Saviq> pete-woods, mhm
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like the "remember last one shown" tipped the scale towards the simplified API
<Cimi> yay
<pete-woods> Cimi: I already have an implementation of the simple API for you, just fixing the unit tests
<tsdgeos> guys, so i have this
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500659/
<tsdgeos> where Department is a Qobject
<tsdgeos> i was under assumption that JavaScript would delete the Department once i didn't reference to it in qml anymore
<tsdgeos> but it's not happening
<tsdgeos> what i am doing wrong?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing, garbage collection needs to kick in
<tsdgeos> hmmm, so you say it's not getting deleted because the GC didn't run?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd expect so
<tsdgeos> correct
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QML deals a bit different, though
<tsdgeos> after doing it a lot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if there's a delegate that gets destroyed, this should get deleted with it
<tsdgeos> i got a bunch of "Department destroyed"
<tsdgeos> so even the delegate was gone
<tsdgeos> the var that the delegate referenced stayed in the limbo for a while
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's unfortunately possible with GC, and I don't think we can do anything about it, other than call into C++ to destroy it on delegate destruction
<tsdgeos> ok, it's ok, it's not like we're going to have zillions of memory lost there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could have a signal on Department that would be connected to in C++ and destroy it... stuff like that
<Saviq> mhr3, but I believe Department objects will actually be rather light (proxies to a tree), mhr3?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ I meant
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for reference http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qqmlengine.html#ObjectOwnership-enum
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes i was reading that
<tsdgeos> but then it wasn't doing what i expect it to do :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, according to that they will only get removed on engine deletion... :|
<tsdgeos> i just expected the GC to kick in somewhat more often
<tsdgeos> hmm, what?
<mhr3> Saviq, it will have to dup the data, but still should be light-ish
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's the "An object tracked by one QQmlEngine" part
<Saviq> "An object tracked by one QQmlEngine will be deleted during that QQmlEngine's destructor"
<tsdgeos> yes, but if there's no references i assume it's not tracked by anyone
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> "QML will track it, and delete the object if there are no remaining JavaScript references to it and it has no QObject::parent()."
<tsdgeos> i mean i'm getting the thing destroyed
<Saviq> that doesn't, unfortunately say *when* it's going to be deleted... but maybe it has to be like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok, just after some time?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then yeah, GC explains
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500687/
<tsdgeos> these qdebugs are all from the c++ side in constructor/destructor
<Saviq> yeah sounds right
 * greyback heard of a "gc()" function that's supposed to force trigger the garbage collector
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any ETA for the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/use-unity-api/+merge/219221 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or you ↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, opened it a minute ago :)
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> nice :)
<Saviq> greyback, indeed this seems mentioned here and there, can't find actual docs though
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, nor have I, but did see it in Qt Components at one stage - in their PagStack they called it to immediately release resources held by a popped page
<mhr3> tsdgeos, added comments
<Saviq> greyback, hah! http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-qmlglobalobject.html
<Saviq> greyback, 3rd bullet point
<greyback> Saviq: good google-fu :)
<Saviq> terse
<tsdgeos> mhr3: tx
<Saviq> greyback, grep over qtdeclarative rather ;)
<greyback> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, if we decide we want to, we can call gc() after delegate destruction and the object should be dropped then and there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: answred them
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, i see, can you add a comment to cmakelists about the moc issue?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i guess we could run moc on the other side of the lib, but that's how we do it for the other unity-api stuff so i mimic'ed it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: comment added
<mhr3> tsdgeos, would require installing autogenerated moc... /me not likey
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: silo!
<mhr3> ah, right, we're not landing anything
<Cimi> pete-woods, tell me when you push
<pete-woods> Cimi: will do
<Cimi> pete-woods, even without unit tests
<Cimi> pete-woods, I can work in the meanwhile :)
<pete-woods> Cimi: sure, but I want to know it works
<pete-woods> I found it crashed on me once
<pete-woods> Cimi: don't worry, I'll be quick
 * Cimi makes a coffee in the meanwhile :)
<pete-woods> maybe not *that* quick!
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Do you know how's the split greeter going?
<sil2100> Saviq: since there's a landing I wanted to assign that has indicator-network in it, can I ignore-conflicts or is this split ready for release soon?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unity-scopes-api up-to-date
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unity-api is out of date though (fails tests on armhf, would need manual upload every time), and so is unity-scopes-shell (FTBFS since the last upload earlier this week, bug filed)
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> sil2100, we're still a few issues away
<Saviq> sil2100, so ignore it please and we'll manage
<mhr3> Mirv, your fault :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1321688/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321688 in unity-scopes-shell "unity-scopes-shell started FTBFS:ing after the last update, when used with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Mirv> mhr3: oh so it's this same problem, that's actually great news! so the bug is invalid.
<Mirv> so I'll just kick rebuild now 0.4.7 is there manually
<Mirv> mhr3: no my fault, Launchpad's fault :)
<mhr3> Mirv, sure, sure ;P
<Mirv> so, unity-api only missing probably last update because it always fails on armhf + i386 (but not amd64...)
<Saviq> thostr_, mhr3, I added a session on app installation progress in the app store/scope, who should be there? I added Rodney and you two from your side
<mhr3> Saviq, +alecu & pstolowski
<Saviq> done
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, have pushed the branch now
<Cimi> thx¬
<Cimi> !
<pete-woods> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500892/ <— some example QML
<Saviq> pete-woods, shall I rebuild the silo?
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure, can do that too
<pete-woods> I thought we'd got flushed
<Cimi> pete-woods, awesome!
<Saviq> pete-woods, indeed we did
<Saviq> pete-woods, we're low on silos still, so let's do it when we're ready
<pete-woods> that works for me
<Cimi> I don't need it for testing it
<Cimi> but phone would be good
<Cimi> Saviq, I guess crossbuild doesn't work yet?
<Cimi> tried yesterday and got issues
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd have to manually install build deps, it works then
<Cimi> Saviq, so I chroot and install deps?
<Cimi> in sbuild
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, instead of relying on sbuild to resolve the deps
<Saviq> Cimi, schroot -c foo-amd64-armhf -u root
<Saviq> Cimi, apt-get build-dep -aarmhf unity8
<pete-woods> Cimi: a quick warning, I think you'd going to find the CrossFadeImage looks a bit crappy
<pete-woods> at least it did for me
<Cimi> pete-woods, in which way?
<Saviq> Cimi, and resolve anything it complains about
<Cimi> pete-woods, I have a local version where I added transitions
<pete-woods> Cimi: maybe you have improved it, but for me the transitions were pretty bad, like both images seemed to have 100% opacity at one point
<Cimi> pete-woods, fixed thay
<pete-woods> I think perhaps it's never been tested with transparent images?
<pete-woods> Cimi: ah, cool, should be good then!
<Cimi> Saviq, are you in Malta?
<Saviq> Cimi, not until Saturday
<Cimi> Saviq, good for you
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted to ask sdk guys how to name the property
<Saviq> Cimi, so bad? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, for the crossfadeimage
<Cimi> Saviq, in the meanwhile I have
<Cimi> pastebinit qml/Components/CrossFadeInfographics.qml
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500920/
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd go for "fadeStyle" or something - will allow supporting more modes later
<Cimi> diff -urN ~/Development/sdk/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/modules/Ubuntu/Components/CrossFadeImage.qml qml/Components/CrossFadeInfographics.qml | pastebinit
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500923/
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<boiko> hi, any uoa devs around?
<boiko> mardy: hey, do you know of any changes released lately that could be breaking telepathy-ofono account creation on desktop and device?
<Mirv> unity-scopes-shell built now too in qt5-beta2 PPA
<boiko> mardy: if I create the account with no parameters, it works fine, but as soon as I try to set modem-objpath it fails saying ofono/ofono doesn't have such property
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I also now pushed the newest version of unity-api to build with tests disabled, in case it's needed. clearly at least the unity-scopes-shell was required to be together with new unity-scopes-api.
<tsdgeos> ty
<mhr3> mzanetti, seen the unity-api test failure?
<mzanetti> mhr3: no. looking...
<mhr3> mzanetti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175993802/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.unity-api_1%3A7.81%2B14.10.20140520-0~134%2B201405201819~ubuntu14.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mzanetti> uh... what the...
 * mzanetti fixing
<mhr3> mzanetti, 5.3
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> mhr3: can we install that already without breaking everything?
<mhr3> Mirv, ^
<Cimi> pete-woods, you mixed tabs and spaces in the modified files :)
<Cimi> InfographicsList.h
<pete-woods> Cimi: thanks for pointing that out! I'm switching between two different projects styles :)
<Cimi> pete-woods, I personally prefer spaces in the end
<Cimi> but here everything is tabs
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, I've fixed that, thanks for noticing
<pete-woods> I only really care about consistency
<Cimi> Saviq, so for our tests, I need to mock InfographicList with this new API, right?
<Cimi> I don't think I can do this in js
<mzanetti> mhr3: argh. can't reproduce there here with 5.3
<pete-woods> can't you create a new QML type with a property and a slot?
<mhr3> mzanetti, :(
<Cimi> pete-woods, mmm
<Cimi> pete-woods, I think is indeed possible
<Cimi> basically wrapping
<Cimi> a listmodel
<Cimi> let's see
<pete-woods> yeah, something like that
<Cimi> haven't thought of that, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't even need to wrap a ListModel, an array would be good enough
<Cimi> Saviq, I did this
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501064/
<Cimi> Saviq, forget the next() function and the limited svgs I have now
<Cimi> Saviq, this way I have model.path and model.next()
<Saviq> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501070/
<Saviq> Cimi, it should be property *url* path actually
<Cimi> ok cppp
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> Saviq, TypeError: Cannot read property 'path' of undefined
<Mirv> mhr3: mzanetti yes, desktop (utopic) less tested though but QtC should continue to work
<Cimi> forget me
<mzanetti> Mirv: thanks
 * Cimi hides
<Saviq> Cimi, I will
<Saviq> Cimi, really, IRC debugging is not useful :P
<Mirv> instructions at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 - I should write to the mailing list as well
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm trying to hide!!!!! :P
<Mirv> note the packages are "ugly" but nothing that should directly concern you. I'm working in parallel (and much slower) on "proper" packaging
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like we got uitests hanging on jenkins :|
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/61/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 3h is definitely too long
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaaactually it seems to hang here too :S
<tsdgeos> well it crashed :S
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you see if it crashes for you? i'm not sure if this crash is becasue 5.3
<tsdgeos> which is bad in itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just all tests?
<tsdgeos> ./tests/plugins/Dash/OrganicGridTestExec
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, fatal 11
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in delegate creation ranges...
<tsdgeos> that's 5.2, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do? i go back to 5.2 and fix it? or given we don't use the organicgrid anywhere yet, just disable it? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm on 5.2... and we'll be enabling the other layouts asap, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i guess the questions is we want to fix it in 5.2 or in 5.3?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 5.3
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501125/
<Saviq> died in GC ;|
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> wonder if this is the same Olivier saw
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I have different rendering with qml and imageviewer/inkscape
<tsdgeos> Cimi: of course, i told you not to use SVG :D
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, qt doesn't render svgs correctly
<tsdgeos> the svg render of Qt only renders in 1 pass
<tsdgeos> so can't do lots of stuff
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll have to deal with that for now, and render them with librsvg in the image cacher
<Cimi> Saviq, but I receive svgs...
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, image provider will then render them into bitmaps and cache them
<Saviq> Cimi, until then, we'll have to live with not-so-great renders
<Cimi> Saviq, call them broken
<Saviq> Cimi, as we do in the dash for quite some time now
<Cimi> Saviq, missing elements
<Saviq> bug #1224998
<ubot5> bug 1224998 in Unity 8 "Cache preview and thumbnail images" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224998
<Cimi> Saviq, if eog is using librsvg
<Cimi> it is not good either
<Cimi> I have different results inkscape/eog
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it may actually be an infinite loop somewhre in the new delegate range code, checking
<Saviq> Cimi, no idea what eog renders with
<Saviq> Cimi, but we need to decide on one that we say is the right one, and afaict librsvg was the one recommended implementation
<Cimi> Saviq, http://i.imgur.com/2ZMFNm8.png
<Saviq> Cimi, heh, that's bad ;)
 * tsdgeos lunches
<Saviq> Cimi, in any case, we know what the *target* renderer is
<Cimi> Saviq, inkscape uses cairo iirc
<Saviq> Cimi, so people that write the visualizers are expected to verify their SVGs work well in Qt/QML
<pete-woods> Saviq, Cimi: that's exactly what I did, yes
<Cimi> pete-woods, ok
<pete-woods> the gnome render seemed pretty weak at rendering SVGs
<Cimi> pete-woods, this is an inkscape edited svg
<pete-woods> I just made sure it worked well in Qt
<pete-woods> oh, okay
<pete-woods> you edited one of the ones that my program generated?
<Cimi> pete-woods, yes
<pete-woods> cool
<pete-woods> glad the inkscape was happy with it
<pete-woods> *that
<Cimi> pete-woods, not qt though :)
<pete-woods> ah
<pete-woods> the SVGs I generate are pretty clean
<Cimi> pete-woods, I don't know how people are supposed to create those infographics svgs
<pete-woods> you could always tweak them by hand
<pete-woods> Cimi: well realistically it's "write a script"
<pete-woods> but yes, I understand completely what you're saying
<Cimi> what's the point of using svgs if to edit them I need to write code?
<pete-woods> Cimi: agreed
<Cimi> we could have just used qml or css
<pete-woods> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, no we couldn't
<Cimi> Saviq, ok for security
<Saviq> exactly
<pete-woods> it's still a completely rubbish development experience for someone who wants to write an infographic
<Cimi> I agree
<Saviq> pete-woods, Cimi, you're free to come up with something better
<mzanetti> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/fix-launcher-tests-with-5.3/+merge/220623
<pete-woods> Saviq: I think even a library to help write SVGs would help
<pete-woods> I ended up just using QXmlStreamWriter
<Saviq> pete-woods, you can use whatever library you want
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods I don't know what this script it, but it feels to me it would be easier to do other things :)
<Cimi> it's like a new language to learn
<Saviq> pete-woods, provided you ship it with your visualizer and there's just an executable that spits the svg out
<Cimi> I don't expect any designer learning to code to draw an infographics
<Saviq> Cimi, designers are not meant to code them, they are meant to design them
<pete-woods> Cimi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/view/head:/src/infographic/Infographic.cpp
<pete-woods> that's the code that makes the default infographic in-case you're interested
<pete-woods> it's not like it's intractable, you just need to understand SVG
<Saviq> pete-woods, in time we'll bless a library that will become part of our SDK
<Saviq> pete-woods, until then, use whatever floats your boat
<pete-woods> that'd go a long way towards helping
<pete-woods> yeah, I know *I* can do whatever I want
<pete-woods> it's just making it nice for other people I worry about
<pete-woods> anyway, I implemented the things as I was told, and here it is! :)
<pete-woods> just wish there was some way to embed a sandboxed lump of QML into the greeter
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think giving people the freedom is better than to say "here's the library to use", people are quite happy with choosing to do what they want
<pete-woods> I don't mean to say they have to be restricted
<Saviq> aaanyway
<pete-woods> just some help along the way, like a library with classes representing the different SVG types
<pete-woods> yep
<pete-woods> it's all done now
<pete-woods> so no point discussing
<Cimi> Saviq, the original idea of using SVGs was "so designers can draw what they want" - which is not what will happen
<Cimi> Saviq, I understand though the security benefits now
<Saviq> Cimi, that idea was shot down years ago
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's just impossible
<Mirv> Saviq: that qtubuntu patch fixes half of the world
<Mirv> like all ~rendering issues while the crash issues remain
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, that's expected :)
<Saviq> Mirv, is there a bug for settings app being empty?
<Mirv> Saviq: no there isn't, it hasn't been debugged so far as to get eg. some error output to quote
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll do
<Mirv> Saviq: great, thanks!
<Mirv> it's possibly related to some of the UITK issues seen in the unit tests
<Mirv> also, performance of Qt 5.3 in Unity 8 side-by-side is visibly better
<Mirv> I didn't realize it before davmor2 showed his 5.2 mako and we eg. scrolled app scope at the same time
<Saviq> Mirv, orly? nice
<Saviq> Mirv, bug #1322159
<ubot5> bug 1322159 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Pages empty under Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322159
<Mirv> thx
<Saviq> Mirv, maybe his 5.2 was before the scope performance improvements? ;)
<Mirv> davmor2: were you running ~latest on your mako?
<davmor2> Mirv: yes
<davmor2> Mirv: r43
<Mirv> Saviq: ^ that's what I thought too, but it was worth checking
<Mirv> thanks dave
<tsdgeos> Saviq: soooo, it's actually two things
<tsdgeos> there's a bug in porting the test
<tsdgeos> and then there's a bug in the code that makes the "new" test crash
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq can I define enums from qml?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, go for strings
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'll fix both :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or c++ enums, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool you found it :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a QML-only API (CrossFadeImage)
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we *could* expose the enums in some global object from C++ in Ubuntu.Components, but I don't think there is something like that yet
<Saviq> so let's see what the SDK team says
<Cimi> #namingishard
<Cimi> FadeOutFadeIn?
<Cimi> Saviq, we have two images
<Saviq> Cimi, parallel, sequential
<Cimi> right
<Cimi> Saviq, for the current one?
<Cimi> one fades in
<Saviq> Cimi, overlay?
<Cimi> good one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/organiccgridcrash/+merge/220651
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have a leftover CardHeader entry in tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt :/
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll do a quick MR to kill it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/nomorecardheader/+merge/220659
<Saviq> yikes that's bad... over an hour and it's still building??
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/62/consoleFull
<Saviq> jeez we need timestamps in jenkins :(
<Cimi> Saviq, ok infographics working fine
<Cimi> Saviq, only issue I have is testing on the desktop
<Cimi> Saviq, where UID is 1000
<Cimi> and we're using mocks for lightdm
<Saviq> Cimi, testing as in actual real testing?
<Cimi> Saviq, using on the desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, just tweak the mocks
<Saviq> Cimi, so that it comes up with the right UID
<Cimi> Saviq, mocks for what?
<Saviq> Cimi, LightDM
<Cimi> yes but the mock isn't for the phone as well?
<Cimi> and on the phone has different uid
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/220662 in the meanwhile
<Cimi> I have to test it on tablet too
<Saviq> Cimi, I didn't mean to tweak it and commit it
<Saviq> just tweak it for testing
<mhr3> mzanetti, ah... parentless qobjects... nasty
<mhr3> guess they changed how gc runs
<mzanetti> mhr3: the nasty thing is that Qt < 5.2 didn't take ownership of those, while >= 5.2 does
<mzanetti> mhr3: not sure why we only see the crash with 5.3 now
<mzanetti> yeah... probably
<mhr3> mzanetti, according to docs qml takes ownership of such objects since 5.0
<mhr3> mzanetti, at least i remember reading about it in 5.0 docs
<mzanetti> mhr3: it probably was just buggy in 5.0
<mzanetti> mhr3: xbmcremote started to go all wonky wiht 5.2 only
<mhr3> or as i said.. delayed :)
<Cimi> Saviq, but when I run unity8, it uses lightdm mock afaics
<dednick> charles: ping
<mzanetti> mhr3: no... with 5.0 it wasn't delayed even... I would have noticed that
<mzanetti> unless it was delayed for days :D
<mhr3> mzanetti, perhaps delayed until QQmlEngine was about to be destroyed ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1309162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309162 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 crashed with sigsegv after touching on an alarm from the upcoming indicator (sync in progress)" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... that could have been, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, because it can't use the actual lightdm plugin, 'cause that's only allowed for the greeter
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you want to achieve?
<Cimi> Saviq, I run unity on the desktop, lightdm mock gives me uid 1000
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Cimi> Saviq, I run unity on the phone, 32011
<Saviq> Cimi, you might want to tweak the mock to get the actual UID, although I wonder if we'll need a mock of the infographics backend anyway, don't think it should be available in the user session anyway (just for greeter)
<Saviq> Cimi, but I wouldn't care much about this now
<Saviq> Cimi, as long as you have it tested in isolation
<Cimi> Saviq, so as it is now, should work on the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, and verified it works for real on the phone
<Saviq> Cimi, that's good enough
<Cimi> I have to test it again
<Saviq> Cimi, the "windowed" unity8 isn't our top prio
<Cimi> works on desktop if I manually set uid in GreeterContent.qml;
<Saviq> Cimi, and when you run it with -f, it will load the mock infographics one anyway won't it?
<Saviq> Cimi, good enough
<Cimi> Saviq, we removed the mock infographics
<Cimi> I merged your branch
<Saviq> Cimi, didn't you just write a new mock infographic backend?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't
<Saviq> Cimi, after mterry lands his greeter, you won't even see the greeter when running unity8 anyway, so
<Cimi> Saviq, for tests I wroto those two qml lines
<Saviq> Cimi, what's that then http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501070/ ?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's the mock in the tests
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, how are you passing it to GreeterContent?
<Cimi> actually I haven't tested greeterContent
<Cimi> Saviq, I am passing to Infographics
<Saviq> Cimi, we need this to be an object under the same import as the original one
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise wherever you go "import Infographics", it will load the actual backend - we don't want that
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, do you have the :native → :any change MP'd somewhere? or shall I?
<mhr3> Saviq, pls do, you're the ma expert :)
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> Saviq, but you pete's branch as base
<mhr3> s/you/use/
<mhr3> Saviq, lp:~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-api/use-libapparmor
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<Saviq> Cimi, once you're done with infographics, could you please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1322233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322233 in Unity 8 "Greeter tests fail and can't be discerned" [Critical,Triaged]
<dandrader> Cimi, can you approve it now? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unusedBackgroundImage/+merge/220288
<popey> willcooke: hello!
<willcooke> oh hai!
<willcooke> I'm going to try and write a scope.  Be afraid.
<willcooke> Do I have to learn C++ first?
 * willcooke thinks this might take longer than a weekend
<popey> yes
<davidcalle> willcooke, Go works too
<popey> and maybe go in the future
<popey> \o/ We're in the future!
<davidcalle> willcooke, or (don't tell anyone) Python.
<willcooke> hrm.
<willcooke> wait wat!
<willcooke> Python eh
<willcooke> Ok, now we're cooking
<willcooke> well, we're warming things up in the microwave, but it's kinda the same thing
<davidcalle> willcooke, look at lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes's README, all you need to know
<willcooke> thx davidcalle!
<davidcalle> willcooke, my pleasure. BUT, these won't ever be client side scopes, only smarscopes server side.
 * willcooke reads about smart scopes
<davidcalle> willcooke, device side is, only Go and C++.
<popey> i think willcooke is looking at desktop (unity 7) not device (unity 8)
<willcooke> I'm easy
<willcooke> I wonder if I can learn Go enough to copy&paste some examples
<willcooke> probably
<dandrader> greyback, with qt compositor stuff on top of latest image I'm not getting any icons in the dash, only their titles and sections
<dandrader> greyback, are you getting the same?
<greyback> dandrader: same here, yes
<davidcalle> popey, willcooke, aaaah... Then it's C++. Go scopes won't work for Unity7.
<dandrader> wonder if rebasing on top of latest lp:unity8 will be of any help
<davidcalle> willcooke, in any case, there is a soundcloud go scope (for unity8) in lp unity-scope-soundcloud, if you want to have a look
<willcooke> I'll take a look.  What I'd like to implement is pretty simple.  I'll do some reading and see if I can make it work.  Thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> willcooke, np
<dandrader> greyback, hah! rebasing on top of latest trunk solved it. pushed.
<greyback> dandrader: yay
<greyback> dandrader: had a breakthrough with the resizing problem too
<dandrader> greyback, awesome. so, what's happening?
<greyback> dandrader: hmm, maybe postpone that. Breakthrough not complete
<mhr3> Saviq, is there in integration u8 branch for the unity-api+scopes-plugin changes?
<mhr3> seems it's far from working
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use-unity-api/+merge/219222
<mhr3> someone forgot to add that to the landing
 * mhr3 < someone
<Saviq> ;-)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-23
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was going to ask if the test failed standaolne or inside the full test, but i got it to fail in xvfbtest quite reliably, so nothing :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I couldn't get it to fail in isolation...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll have a branch soon, been runing for 10 min here without a fail, i'll MR it soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wops segfault :D
<tsdgeos> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/176162572/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.unity-api_1%3A7.81%2B14.10.20140520-0~134%2B201405201819~ubuntu14.10.1%2Bfix-launcher-tests-with-5.3~test1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mhr3> saviq, guess you noticed the unity-api u8 branch landed, but if not you'll need to rebuild the existing u8 silos
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, old news
 * tsdgeos is happy that one landed so quickly :)
<tsdgeos> tx guys
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the fix for me is simply this one ^_^ https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/flaky_gsv_test/+merge/220767
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coolz, let's see what jenkins says
<Saviq> I'm worried we multiplied the time to run the tests because of xvfb...
<Saviq> it takes over 1.5h now :|
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> who is my ApplicationManager man?
<tsdgeos> gerry?
 * greyback suddenly remembers he has something very important to do somewhere else....
<greyback> tsdgeos: what's up?
<tsdgeos> greyback: is ApplicationManager.stopApplication blocking?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i.e. will it wait until the app is gone from the application manager?
<greyback> tsdgeos: no
<tsdgeos> greyback: btw where's the ApplicationManager code?
<tsdgeos> greyback: so the loop in lines 284 here is "wrong" https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373
<tsdgeos> no?
<greyback> tsdgeos: app is removed from the appManager list immediately when you call stopApplication
<tsdgeos> ah, so it's removed but the app is not stopped immediately
<greyback> tsdgeos: lp:unity-mir src/modules/Unity/Application/application_manager.cpp
<tsdgeos> so the loop is not "incorrect"
<greyback> tsdgeos: right. As from user's point of view, they just want the app to go away
<greyback> they don't care it takes a second or two for it to stop
<tsdgeos> greyback: well actually if i''m loging out
<tsdgeos> i want to make sure the apps have really stopped
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: greyback: I can fix the crash in unity-api's appman I guess. or is someone on it already?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i don't want to lose any work because we shutdown stuff too early
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think there's a way to wait for that in the current api
<tsdgeos> greyback: is there any way to make sure all apps are closed?
<greyback> tsdgeos: the "get" part of loop should not be necessary, as once you call stopApplication, that entry has definitely gone from the list
<tsdgeos> i.e. something like iterate over all of them, stop them
<tsdgeos> and then verify they are all really stopped
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, it needs the get to get the appId, no?
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh yeah, totally mis-read it. Thought it was checking if app was removed. Duhh
<greyback> tsdgeos: I've didn't code AppMan to deal with such logging off situations. On phone, I don't want a "these apps have not shut down, kill them?" message though
<greyback> desktop, sure, different story
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, it should delay the shut down process enough time to let them close themselves
<greyback> tsdgeos: upstart is shutting them down
<greyback> upstart is the thing actually managing the applications, not AppMan
<tsdgeos> greyback: right, but what happens if unity8 is gone? does the app survive that?
<greyback> tsdgeos: you'd better ask an upstart person how apps are managed when a user session is ending. I can't say
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> but AppMan's job is done by then: it told upstart to close all apps
<mzanetti> greyback: yes, the apps still live on when unity/mir goes away, no?
<greyback> mzanetti: well they often crash if they try to render, when unity8/mir has gone away. But yes, they live on
<mzanetti> right... yes. there might be issues with crashes, but assuming they'll be fixed eventually
<mzanetti> so we shouldn't really have a problem with this shutdown
<greyback> mzanetti: well you might have a point there, might be good to block mir shutdown until apps have disconnected from mir
<greyback> otherwise we'll get crash reports for things that weren't really the app's fault
<mzanetti> greyback: fair enough. But wasn't the ideas that we fix the mirclient qpa plugin in a way that we could even restart mir and the same instance of th app will just reconnect?
<greyback> mzanetti: eventually yes. That would probably do it
<greyback> but a more immediate solution might be what tsdgeos was thinking
<mzanetti> not saying were there yet...
<tsdgeos> we get random crashes on shutdown of LVPWH in test :/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504702/
<tsdgeos> 5.3 at least
<greyback> tsdgeos: due to paulliu 's change?
<tsdgeos> greyback: no no
<tsdgeos> i'm just multi-tasking :D
<tsdgeos> sorry
<greyback> heh np
<mzanetti> Mirv: hey ho, can you give this one a shot in the ppa? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/fix-appman-tests-with-5.3/+merge/220768
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok, merging that on top of the other
<greyback> tsdgeos: for iteration 1, I think paulliu's approach will do nicely. Then if we get a series of bugs on apps shutting down badly, we can try a more blocking approach
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: so what's your suggestion for now for that?
<Saviq> xnox, another problem we noticed: systemtap-sdt-dev is Arch: all, liblttng-ust-dev (Arch: any) depends on the former, so tries to pull :armhf, which doesn't exist
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, i'll review it and see what's going on
<Saviq> xnox, what would be the correct fix there? make systemtap Arch: any?
<tsdgeos> greyback: note that this is more for the desktop i think
<Saviq> xnox, or adapting the liblttng B-D?
<greyback> tsdgeos: well you'd better test it there so ;)
<tsdgeos> greyback: ok, i'll leave it for you then :D
<mzanetti> greyback: I would check if there even is an issue with pauls branch in practice, if yes, probably try to fix the crash when mir goes away
<tsdgeos> i can't get unity8 to run on my desktop
<mzanetti> greyback: only if that turns out to be too troublesome, add something to allow us to wait for apps to be closed
<greyback> tsdgeos: oh poor baby
<mzanetti> :D
<paulliu> tsdgeos: same here. I got black screen.
<mzanetti> Mirv: yep, looks better i386 passed
<paulliu> tsdgeos: what I've been told is you have to shutdown your machine. And login with unity8 at beginning.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: if you logout and then switch, that will be failed.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: didn't work here last time i tried
<Mirv> mzanetti: so it did, awesome!
<greyback> tsdgeos: paulliu: first check, install "mir-demos", then switch to VT1, run "sudo mir_demo_server_shell" , then switch to VT2 and run "sudo mir_demo_client_egltriangle"
<greyback> *definitely use sudo or you'll be locked out of your machine*
<greyback> if you switch back to VT1, you should see a rotating rectangle. That means Mir is working on your machine
<mzanetti> Cimi: lol, just came by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1246688/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246688 in Unity 8 "[Launcher] Icons don't fill the UbuntuShape" [Low,In progress]
<Cimi> ahahah
<Cimi> mzanetti, tempted to write a new comment
<xnox> Saviq: I'll fix that.
<Saviq> xnox, awesome, thanks
<xnox> Saviq: what was example package to test?
<Cimi> UPDATE: Waiting new ubuntushape rework to land in future centuries
<Saviq> xnox, unity-scopes-api
<mzanetti> :D
<xnox> Saviq: ack.
<Saviq> Cimi, mzanetti, we still didn't list the features we're missing most from the old shape...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I sort of did to kgunn
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we need to put it down on paper
<Saviq> mzanetti, and send up to Pat
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I don't think its an issue that they don't know /what/ to do, the issue more they don't know /when/ to do it
<Saviq> mzanetti, they asked me for a prio list to backport to the old shape
<mzanetti> uh
<pete-woods> xnox: if it helps, here is my buildlog of that build failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504758/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, my reaction as well :|
<Saviq> I saw the fooking shape working... over a year ago in London
<Saviq> (new)
<mzanetti> yeah... I mean... how hard can it be?
<mzanetti> not to write it, to release it
<Saviq> when you're a perfectionist like Loïc, it might be really hard...
<xnox> Saviq: pete-woods: tah. It just needs marking to be M-A:foreign. I'll upload that & forward delta to debian.
<mzanetti> ok yeah... fair point
<Saviq> xnox, coolz
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok, I can write you my list
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑ please do the same (I can find the log of our discussion about it if you want)
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti just sit down in malta on monday
<Cimi> Saviq, I will write a post it note today
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, thinking about it before then is still useful
<Cimi> Saviq, next week we discuss what has higher priority
<Saviq> Cimi, remember to bring the note over! ;)
<mzanetti> or use the reminders app for it :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, you? recommending sending your private data to Evernote? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you should've made a backend for ownCloud ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, given this ends up on Launchpad...
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, they wanted to drop the notes app and make reminders the default notes app. I vetoed that for this reason, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it's probably owned by Evernote before that
<Saviq> (the data)
<Saviq> mzanetti, good, I did complain about this, too (I'd gladly have only one app, but being forced to do Evernote to use it... nowai)
<mzanetti> yep, exactly my words
<pete-woods> xnox: in addition to the system package, it looks like jsoncpp has an invalid non-multiarch .pc file (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504825/)
<pete-woods> (I think)
<xnox> Saviq: apparmor fix is in https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/apparmor/xnox-citrain/+merge/220770
<xnox> Saviq: systemtap fix in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap/2.3-2ubuntu1
<Saviq> xnox, awesome
<xnox> pete-woods: that would not be a problem.
<Cimi> Saviq, if I want to edit tests/mocks/CMakeLists.txt to add tests/Mocks/Infographics/ (which has Infographics.qml and qmldir) what shall I add?
<Saviq> Cimi, add_subdirectory(Infographics)?
<pete-woods> xnox: okay, it's just that cmake isn't finding that library in the sbuild environment
<xnox> pete-woods: although it is incorrect (locations specified is not where things are) but in practice makes no difference, because it should be in the default location....
<xnox> pete-woods: do you have a log?
<pete-woods> xnox: sure
<Cimi> Saviq, cointains no cmakelists.txt though
<Saviq> Cimi, why doesn't it?
<Cimi> Saviq, because it's just a folder to install
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's not "just a folder to install"
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a plugin
<Cimi> Saviq, there's nothing to compile
<Saviq> Cimi, that needs to be copied into the binary dir
<Saviq> Cimi, just copy what other mocks do, it doesn't matter that there's nothing to compile
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed, so I thought I would have done this inside tests/mocks/CMakeLists.txt
<pete-woods> xnox: there's the lttng stuff (but I expected that, I just wanted to see if there'd be other errors) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504845/
<Saviq> Cimi, just do what other mocks do
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/nomorecardheader/+merge/220659 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just remembered, don't we have a PreviewHeader now? are tests for it enabled?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> ./qmltests/CMakeLists.txt:48:add_qml_test(Dash/Previews PreviewHeader IMPORT_PATHS ${qmltest_DEFAULT_IMPORT_PATHS} ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since organicgrid test didn't fail in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/63/? either i guess we can say https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/organiccgridcrash/+merge/220651 "is good" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so looks like the zoomable tests are the last ones to fix
<Saviq> ah no, greeter, too
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> and 5.3 regresses some too
<tsdgeos> there's some "html" that gets converted to text
<tsdgeos> like <br> to actual newlines
<tsdgeos> and stuff
<tsdgeos> so tests fail
<Saviq> oh
<tsdgeos> want me to run them all and see what's the diff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> :| gotta reboot again, usb loop once more
<la_juyis> hi Saviq! I was windering if there were any chances that we could add an easier (shorter and more intuitive) way to close apps in the phone.
<Saviq> la_juyis, you'll be able to swipe the app away in the right-edge switcher soon
<la_juyis> Saviq, yay! :D
<Saviq> la_juyis, the app thumbnails in dash are going away, actually
<la_juyis> Saviq, cool. I had thought of either that option, or another option in the meny of the launcher
<la_juyis> (as it is on the computer)
<la_juyis> launcher, long tap, close
<la_juyis> Saviq, awesome, that's great news :D
<la_juyis> Saviq, tnx a lot :)
<Saviq> la_juyis, cheers
<karni> Saviq: what's the easiest way to upgrade to U? I saw you threw a sed command replacing "trusty" with "utopic" in sources.list, I'm not sure that's the encouraged way to do it though ;)
<Saviq> karni, do-release-upgrade -d works now
<karni> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> xnox, liburcu-dev has basically the same issue jsoncpp has
<xnox> Saviq: no liburcu-dev is not multiarch, and locations in .pc file match actual.
<xnox> Saviq: even when cross-compiling, it is valid on ubuntu to link against /usr/lib/libfoo.so since we insure we install the correct arch library.
<Cimi> Saviq, it is not working, I cannot see what's wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505139/
<Cimi> Saviq, make tryInfographics cannot find Infographics
<Saviq> xnox, sure, but cmake doesn't find the .pc files
<Cimi> but make -n shows -I /home/cimi/Development/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/builddir/tests/mocks
<xnox> Saviq: then we need to fix our cmake.
<Saviq> xnox, it seems to have regressed indeed
<Cimi> and in /home/cimi/Development/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/builddir/tests/mocks/Infographics I have the files
<Saviq> xnox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505144/
<Saviq> xnox, same problem in mir (for android-properties)
<Saviq> Cimi, you don'
<Saviq> Cimi, why did you create a C++ module for infographics?
<Cimi> I didn't
<Saviq> Cimi, when you just said it's only qml + qmldir?
<Saviq> Cimi, for the mock
<Cimi> I just removed the add_library stuff and see
<Saviq> Cimi, you're not building a library
<Cimi> I know
<Saviq> Cimi, .qml files can't be sources for a library
<Saviq> Cimi, you only need the add_unity8_mock stanza in that CMakeLists.txt file
<Cimi> just add_unity8_mock(Infographics 0.1 Infographics) ?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> AH motherfooker
<Saviq> it's qtcreator that causes my devices to reconnect all the time
<xnox> Saviq:
<xnox> -- checking for module 'liburcu-bp'
<xnox> --   found liburcu-bp, version 0.7.12
<Cimi> Saviq, just remove the freakinc ubuntu plugin from qtcreator
<Cimi> I use qtcreator vanilla and I am much happier
<Cimi> and doesn't screw qmljsdebugger
<Cimi> btw
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/qmljsdebugger/+merge/217474
<Saviq> xnox, hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505169/ :/
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I know, wanted to give it a chance
<xnox> Saviq: hm, something fishy is going on.
<Saviq> Cimi, look at either Ubuntu.Thumbnailer or Unity.Notifications mocks, that's all you need to do
<Saviq> xnox, indeed
<Saviq> xnox, that was just "apt-get source" + "sbuild..." in a clean, updated utopic chroot
<Saviq> Cimi, you can always check if a plugin will import fine with `QML2_IMPORT_PATH=builddir/tests/mocks/ qmlplugindump Infographics 0.1`
<Cimi> Saviq, the module {} is empty here
<Saviq> Cimi, well, how about when you point it at tests/mocks directly?
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like your qml module is just broken is all
<Cimi> still empty
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505215/
<Cimi> module Infographics
<Cimi> InfographicList 0.1 InfographicList.qml
<Cimi> this is my cmakelist
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> qmldir
<Cimi> inside I have InfographicList.qml
<Cimi> more than that I don't know...
<Saviq> Cimi, push to a branch
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, you're missing a "typeinfo" stanza in the qmldir
<Cimi> ah maybe then
<Saviq> Cimi, but that won't change
<Saviq> the empty module
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> Cimi, lp:~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm ?
<Cimi> I am going quickly to the doctor, will be back in less 10 mins
<Cimi> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> Cimi, woah, that's a close doctor :)
<Saviq> Cimi, and where's the .qml file?
<xnox> Saviq: yeap, found regression in pkg-config.
<xnox> Saviq: will fix, should unbreak a whole bunch of things that worked a month a go.
<Saviq> xnox, yeah great to hear
<Saviq> pete-woods, ↑
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> guys can you think of a way to know when ListView finished moving because the currentItem changed?
<tsdgeos> i tried listening to moving but seems moving is never set to true in this case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm sounds like a bug then?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only stupid idea comes to mind
<tsdgeos> "due to the user either dragging or flicking the view."
<tsdgeos> the user ain't doing anything
<tsdgeos> name is bad i agree
<tsdgeos> should be userMoving :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is to compare delegate's x/y to contentX/Y
<tsdgeos> yeah that's what i have
<tsdgeos> not cool
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, InfographicsList is a singleton in the real plugin, you need to make it so in the mock, too - see wiki on QML singletons: http://qt-project.org/groups/qt-contributors-summit-2013/wiki/Evolution-of-the-QML-language
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah wait, I think velocity still changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so moving is false, but velocity is != 0
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> I think I reported this as a bug at some point
<Saviq> or at least considered it one ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: cool, thanks for the update
<Saviq> Cimi, but anyway, you didn't bzr add the file
<Cimi> Saviq, my doctor is 2 mins walk, cool eh? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, are you sure you have that .qml file there at all?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's pushed
<Saviq> Cimi,
<tsdgeos> Saviq: weeeeird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is my horizontal velocity log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505281/
<tsdgeos> why all those 0!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh
<Saviq> yikes
<tsdgeos> let me see if i get that in a simple test case
<tsdgeos> that's kind of bad
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, Module { } can be empty indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, but that's fine, it means the import works
<Saviq> Cimi, that works http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505295/
<Cimi> Saviq, so I need the singletone thing
<xnox> Saviq:  pkg-config caused regression 0.28-1 (released in 2014-04-25) in utopic. Fix uploaded 0.28-1ubuntu1. Once that builds, everything should be tip-top.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you are still in 5.2 can you quick try http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505308/ and see if you get all the 0s?
<xnox> Saviq: e.g. unity-scopes-api crossbuilds.
<Saviq> xnox, awesomes!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, 0s here
<tsdgeos> ok, so it's not a regression
<Saviq> /food
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fyi bug #1322615
<ubot5> bug 1322615 in Unity 8 "QML test failures under Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322615
<Saviq> mterry, hey, you back already? sure don't want to get more sleep?
<mterry> Saviq, I had trouble sleeping last night  :-/
<Saviq> mterry, sorry to hear that
<Saviq> mterry, hope it's not split greeter causing it...
<Saviq> mterry, where did you find the 10% CPU issue in the end?
<mterry> Saviq, that is a little odd...  So there was that place in qtubuntu where we were checking for "unity8" process name and disabling sensors.  Seemed by visual inspection to be 100% the problem.  But changing it locally didn't do anything.  And adding debug statements to see if it was being run didn't show up!  So I figured it was dead code at this point.  But I added a branch to look for unity8-greeter too, since wh
<mterry> y not in case that code did get run in a different situation
<mterry> Saviq, I put it in the PPA and after having that there, the CPU bug was fixe
<mterry> Saviq, so somehow I wasn't installing the deb I built right or something when testing it?  :-/
<Saviq> mterry, right, now that you're saying this... I think I know what's happening
<Saviq> mterry, you can see app+sensors taking 10% cpu whenever you have any app focused
<Saviq> mterry, that's most probably the accelerometer sensor for orientation eating away
<Saviq> mterry, I now remember we disabled sensors for unity8 since we knew it's not going to rotate
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that many?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah it's bad - we're using the wrong sensor and generally it's bad
<Cimi> Saviq, in order to get InfographicList without brackets, it means is a singleton, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, but once I added pragma singleton to the file
<Saviq> Cimi, did you also add "singleton" to the qmldir file?
<Cimi> nope
<mterry> Saviq, yeah tht's what I figured from looking at code, but was confused why changing it and installing the deb didn't work...  But I must have done it wrong
<mterry> Saviq, but that was a pleasant surprise after updating from PPA  :)
<Saviq> mterry, good
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, as you can see from my comment we're real close
<mterry> Saviq, so how bad is the "not syncing volume" issue for your?  Like percent wise it happening?
<Saviq> mterry, not any more at all
<Cimi> Saviq, keeps saying Pragma requires a valid qualifier when I run make
<Cimi> Saviq, is this a qt 5.3 thing?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, 5.2
<Cimi> weird then
<Saviq> mterry, once I had ofono sounds gone, but music was playing, so separate issue
<Saviq> and couldn't reproduce either
<Saviq> at that point sms wouldn't show up in greeter, too, but can't reproduce either
<mterry> Saviq, isn't that the same bug as we have on normal Touch?
<mterry> Saviq, "missed call / sms number not recognized in greeter messaging menu" is a known issue, it's on Ted's TDO
<mterry> *TODO
<Saviq> mterry, k
<Saviq> mterry, which issue known?
<Saviq> on normal Touch?
<mterry> Saviq, well both I thought.  The missed notification for calls was happening on normal Touch.  Did we fix that?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, it was there under the greeter
<Saviq> mterry, ah now you mention it...
<Saviq> mterry, dual notifications... one in greeter, one in session, looked weird, too, and we probably need to address that at some point
<mterry> Saviq, well...  yeah.  that's tricky design wise.  Not sure how they want that to look (especially since notifications in session could be a different set than on the greeter theoretically)
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<mterry> Saviq, infographic bubbles have lost their color?  Odd
<Saviq> mterry, I saw that before
<Saviq> mterry, they were doing that under run_on_device for example
<Cimi> Saviq, ahah found out
<Cimi> Saviq, that wiki is wrong, pragma Singleton not pragma singleton, uppercase
<Cimi> had to read qt code
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed, it's not documented well :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: reported https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-39226
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you can't use it anyway can you...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct
<mterry> Saviq, so are all those issues blockers?  I'm wondering if it's possible to squeeze in landing today, but probably not.  At least the logind using 3% CPU is probs a blocker.  Maybe some of the visual flashing is too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti:  tests will now run slowlier if we do the qmldebug thing
<Saviq> mterry, no, they're not blockers
<Saviq> mterry, that's why I said 'file bugs for indicators'
<tsdgeos> not that i mind but lowers our "response time" on merging if we need to wait for a ci that runs in 2 hours
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but the other stuff I was thinking
<tsdgeos> but since i'm not the one doing the merges that's ok to me :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "qmldebug thing"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/qmljsdebugger/+merge/217474
<Saviq> tsdgeos, isn't that optional?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like only for tryFoo?
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> it should be
<mzanetti> I think so yes, let me make sure it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's only there for qmlscene
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not for qmltestrunner
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> sorr
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> nw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're running 2h anyway now... we should not do xvfb in qmluitests on jenkins...
<Saviq> not as long as we're in a VM there
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<mzanetti> does that make such a difference?
<Saviq> mterry, I think yeah, the white flash on manta would be a thing to fix - I'd like the "SIM PIN" not fullscreen to be fixed, the blank frame on mako is very difficult to reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, sure, everything's going on the CPU instead of the GPU
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if we have 3D accel there, but not a lot of CPU power, it'll be much slower
<mzanetti> yeah... but... 10 minutes and 2 hours doesn't really compare
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, bug #1322202
<ubot5> bug 1322202 in Ubuntu CI Services "Jenkins logs need timestamps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1322202
<Saviq> I've no idea what takes so long
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> mterry: found issues with the left edge animation branch you did
<greyback> sorry was offline, updated to utopic, forgot to unpin the wireless driver, wireless driver failed with newer kernel, hilarity ensued
<mterry> mzanetti, the one that changed the speed?  oh bummer, what's up?
<mzanetti> mterry: left comments
<Saviq> but yeah the UNSTABLE runs (not the FAILED ones of course) take up to 2h now :|
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/67/
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/launcher-drag-animation/+merge/219216
<Saviq> 30 minutes of that is probably dependencies + build time
<Saviq> as that's how long FAILED runs take
<Saviq> so it's rather bad there already
<dpm_> hi Saviq, I've noticed that the Search box at the top of the screen is no longer translated in languages that IIRC were translated before. Do you know of any recent changes in unity that could have affected this? Actually, is this part of Unity?, or scopes?
<mterry> mzanetti, odd.  Those actions you describe (swipe/cancel, swipe/complete) are the only two things I would have tested.  I'll look at it again later
<Saviq> dpm_, that's unity, and that string is going away real soon
<mzanetti> mterry: did you really pull from the edge?
<mzanetti> mterry: it works fine if just dragging the greeter
<Saviq> dpm_, in favour of a button on the page header itself
<mterry> mzanetti, that's the only pull affected by the change
<Saviq> dpm_, so I'd rather not deal with that, wdyt?
<mterry> mzanetti, dragging on greeter isn't changed
<mterry> mzanetti, I must have screwed something up, I'll re-examine
<mzanetti> ok
<dpm_> Saviq, we're preparing this Simplified Chinese image for MAE to be ready by the end of next week. Do you think the change with the transition to a button might land before that? I'm just trying to get a feel for what the best thing to do
<mterry> Saviq, I can't reproduce the logind 3% cpu issue
<dpm_> is
<Saviq> mterry, good
<Saviq> dpm_, let me have a quick look (we didn't change it, not sure why it wouldn't work)...
<dpm_> Saviq, ok, thanks!
<Saviq> dpm_, bad news: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1322630
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322630 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Setting i18n.domain breaks translation" [Undecided,New]
 * Saviq goes to #sdk
<Saviq> brb
<dpm_> ok, thanks Saviq, let me follow on #sdk
<mhr3> dpm_, ping?
<dpm_> hey mh
<dpm_> hey mhr3
<mhr3> dpm_, i think you need to restart the phone to get the scopes scope translated
<dpm_> mhr3, I did several times. It's actually mostly translated already, though
<mhr3> so, all good?
<paulliu> tsdgeos, Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/fix-zoomableimage-test1/+merge/218649
<dpm_> mhr3, it seems so, facundo is looking at the rest of untranslated strings, and probably Monday they should appear translated
<Saviq> paulliu, bad indentation in line 66 of the diff
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. fixed.
<paulliu> Saviq: forget to run ctest
<Saviq> paulliu, testZoomableImage seems to just hang for me indefinitely
<paulliu> Saviq: you mean xvfbtestZoomableImage?
<paulliu> Saviq: It has some delays in testZoomableImage because we need some delay for consequent two separate pinch events.
<Saviq> ok, I'm leaving it be
<Saviq> let's see
<mterry> Saviq, notification sized fixed...  now looking at white flash on manta
<Saviq> mterry, coolz
<paulliu> BTW, what is /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1  I only have i386 one.
<Saviq> paulliu, there shouldn't be i686 on ubuntu...
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. so there's some bugs. I'll try to figure that out.
<Saviq> paulliu, where did you see the i686 path?
<paulliu> Saviq: If I try to use xvfb test. It tries to PRELOAD it.
<Saviq> paulliu, oh weird
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Saviq> paulliu, what does `gcc -dumpmachine` say?
<paulliu> Saviq: i686-linux-gnu
<Saviq> _weird_
<Saviq> paulliu, don't use xvfb then, use testFoo
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, and we need to fix the arch detection then
<Saviq> paulliu, but that's not your issue
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, how about `dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH` ?
<paulliu> Saviq: i386-linux-gnu
<Cimi> Saviq, I have this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505878/ with make testPhone
<Cimi> new to you?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, I even wrote on your MP about those
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-new-lightdm/+merge/220662/comments/527505
<Saviq> mterry, could you even repro the white flash?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but I thought was something else
<mterry> Saviq, this is after locking?  no, I haven't been able to yet
<mzanetti> Saviq: interesting... ok. will fix it
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I just pressed power to wake, pressed power to lock, waited a sec, BLAM
<Saviq> mzanetti, am doing already
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> Saviq, :-/  haven't seen it yet.  Was it 100% reproducable for you?
<Saviq> mterry, yes, not sure if reboot didn't fix it though
<Saviq> mterry, just flashed and installing silo again
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe because it needs updated lightdm?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am confused with this permission denied
<Cimi> doesn't tell me much about what's wrong
<Saviq> Cimi, do those files even exist?
<Cimi> Saviq, those are folders
<Cimi> cimi:cimi users and group
<Cimi> with permissions
<Cimi> inside, a liblightdm-qt5-2.so
<Saviq> Cimi, "env" is trying to execute those directories
<Cimi> let me see the diff
<Saviq> Cimi, so it's basically missing LD_PRELOAD_PATH
<Saviq> Cimi, -v should show you the actual command
<Cimi> Saviq, I used your branch, and something might have been removed when you removed usermetrics
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, I never said my branch was correct, it was rather quick'n'dirty instead
<Cimi> Saviq, not blaming you, just trying to understand what changed in this branch
<Cimi> correct
<Cimi> a LD_PRELOAD_PATH was removed in tests/qmltests/CMakeLists.txt
<Cimi> library_path
<Cimi> Saviq, works now!
<Saviq> paulliu, mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-qmltest-preload/+merge/220819
<mzanetti> paulliu: the code looks good to me, can you confirm it fixes your issue too?
 * greyback heading to the airport, see you folks in Malta
<mzanetti> o/ greyback
<mterry> Saviq, any luck with manta flashes?  I just got a volume syncing issue.  Something is occasionally messing that up...
<Cimi> entire session dying running unity8... risky...
<Saviq> mterry, nope, can't repro
<mterry> saviq, I don't like these sometimes issues
<mterry> Saviq, but good that it's not reproducable
<mterry> Saviq, so by my count it looks like volume not syncing sometimes is only big bug left
 * mterry goes for lunch, will see if that's easily-solvable later today
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, let's sit down early in Malta and put an ACK stamp on ot
<Saviq> it
<mterry> Saviq, missed my goal of pre-Malta, but I'll live
<Saviq> mterry, almost ;)
<Cimi> catch you in malta!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-05-25
<lasindi> Anybody in here familiar with Unity's code? I am looking for the code determining how many pips to display next to a launcher icon. There's a bug where the number of pips isn't properly updated when a new window is opened, and I just wanted to see if it's an easy fix somewhere.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-18
<mzanetti> @unity: Just arrived at the hotel. Anyone up for some drink/small food?
<mzanetti> @unity: I'll be online on telegram and lurking around the hotel bar
<seb128> mterry, hey, not working on desktop greeter anymore?! Is anyone picking that up for you?
<mterry> seb128, yeah I'll probably be less involved with greeter, working more on snappy stuff these days
<mterry> seb128, josharenson is probably the person to bug about greeter issues
<mterry> But I was hesitant to just assign bugs to him  :)
<josharenson> o/
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks :-)
<seb128> josharenson, hey, don't worry, I was just mostly curious because I saw that mterry unassigned himself from some unity8 greeter bugs (related to desktop mode)
<josharenson> seb128: ah, no problem
<seb128> bug #1324602 to be specific
<ubot5> bug 1324602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[split] unity8-greeter doesn't run on desktop configurations" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324602
<mterry> seb128, we have some trello cards leading towards a unity8-greeter that runs on the desktop
<mterry> seb128, it's not totally forgotten
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<seb128> josharenson, if you work on that maybe you can reply to the comments on bug #1435923? seems like somebody tried to work on a fix/has a branch but that's coming with some questions, maybe the started work is useful though
<ubot5> bug 1435923 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter/desktop] the password entry is not focussed by default" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435923
<josharenson> seb128: I'll take a look
<seb128> josharenson, thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<mzanetti> hi om26er
<om26er> mzanetti, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_height_overlay_header/+merge/258756 it seems to have been approved before jenkins result
<mzanetti> yes
<om26er> mzanetti, well, we should wait for it post results first
<om26er> mzanetti, this was discovered during the review of silo33 at QA sprint
<om26er> tsdgeos, Hi! re: silo33 can you please add a test to verify if review edit is working on the server ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: that's pawel's side of things
<tsdgeos> i just handle the ui bits
<om26er> tsdgeos, oh, he is offline now, will catch him tomorrow
<mzanetti> om26er, not sure what the problem is exactly
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, here you go :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/coding-single-test/+merge/259400
<greyback> dandrader: I think when a client dies, Application::setState(Application::State state) is called. Session is not destroyed. I'm suspecting the Application's m_session is never destroyed, as I don't see it being deleted ever
<dandrader> greyback, right
<dandrader> greyback, but when the process is respawned the qtmir session is replaced with a new one
<dandrader> greyback, as per SessionManager::onSessionStarting
<greyback> dandrader: yep. So it's not bad, but we leak a "Session" on new process
<greyback> it is not quite correct I guess
<greyback> it should be deleted immediately when process dies
<mterry> mzanetti, https://github.com/mikix/deb2snap
<elopio> dednick: ping. Do you have time to talk about autopilot?
<elopio> https://watchtowerinvestigated.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/071801_jehovah_witness_6_aeh.jpg
<ChrisTownsend> Hey all!  I have a user trying to try out Ubuntu Desktop Next and he's getting the following when starting it up: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11211308/
<ChrisTownsend> For reference, it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-preview-lxc/+bug/1455733 and I think his locale is messed up, but I have no clue how to help him at this point.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1455733 in Unity8 Desktop Preview in LXC "perl: warning: Setting locale failed. (I have a 'mixed' locale)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, commented on the bug
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool, thanks
<seb128> yw
<mterry> RAOF, sudo ubuntu-device-flash core --developer-mode -o snappy.img rolling
<tsdgeos> dandrader: happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/coding-single-test/+merge/259400 ? can top approve now?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> elopio: did you see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1446846-test_slider_revert/+merge/259415 ?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-19
<dednick> elopio: hey. sorry I missed you yesterday. I'm at a sprint.
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, can you take a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/rating-edit-widget-doc/+merge/259478 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: want me to top approve?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1354391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354391 in webbrowser-app "[browser] Can't download random files" [Low,Triaged]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks! yeah, you can top-approve
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so are we lading your silo first or mzanetti's first
<tsdgeos> because it seems we're fighting again for ladiing unity8
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i don't have unity8 in my silo anymore
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah ok, i thought you did
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we agreed that mzanetti will land your review edit widget changes separately and i'll wait for that
<dandrader> dednick, MouseTouchEmulationCheckbox
<pstolowski> mzanetti, btw, pls let me know when it lands in W
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's ready for QA
<tsdgeos> so hopefully "soon"
<MacSlow> Wellark, poing
<MacSlow> Wellark, I have something you might like to try... wrt to notification-backend fixes... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1453958/+merge/259538
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-qmltests/+merge/257835
<tsdgeos> if you want you can review just
<tsdgeos> > Text conflict in runtests.sh
<tsdgeos> > Text conflict in tests/plugins/Ubuntu/Gestures/CMakeLists.txt
<tsdgeos> > Text conflict in tests/qmltests/Components/CMakeLists.txt
<tsdgeos> that are the three files i changed
<tsdgeos> the rest is by Saviq and i already reviewed
<tedg> MacSlow, http://www.srh.noaa.gov/fwd/
<MacSlow> tedg, nice site... thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-20
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<om26er> mzanetti, does silo3 release implement 'review edit' ?
<om26er> the card on trello seems to suggest that, but I don't see the functionality
<om26er> https://trello.com/c/TCjgmZwn/1694-ubuntu-landing-003-unity8-ubuntu-settings-components-mzanetti
<om26er> mzanetti_, Hi! :)
<mzanetti_> om26er, hi
<om26er> mzanetti_, does silo3 release implement 'review edit' ?
<mzanetti_> om26er, it does implement the ui side of it. however, it won't work until an update for unity-scopes-click lands
<mzanetti_> lemme find that silo
<om26er> mzanetti_, right, so the silo is mostly desktop specific, isn't it ?
<mzanetti_> om26er, there's a few fixes for the phone too
<mzanetti_> most notably: lockscreen unresponsive
<mzanetti_> and card height overlay header
<om26er> mzanetti_, how can i verifiy https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_height_overlay_header/+merge/258756 ?
<mzanetti_> om26er, install the "nichtlustig scope" from the store... on a currently released image the spacings will be messed up
<mzanetti_> om26er, with the silo it should be fixed
<om26er> mzanetti_, is that the german version of 9gag ?
 * mzanetti_ looks up 9gag
<mzanetti_> om26er, not really... this is just a guy that paints those comic strips
<mzanetti_> pretty famos in Germany though
<pstolowski> mzanetti, tsdgeos hey guys, has review-editing widget landed in unity8 yet?
<tsdgeos> not yet afaik
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, anything blocking it?
<tsdgeos> need a rebuilt because qtconnectivity broke, but fixed now
<tsdgeos> not really anything "blocking it" afaik
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑↑
<mzanetti> pstolowski, tsdgeos: yes. QA already tested and acked it. but we need a rebuild for vivid because of the qtconnectivity thing
<pstolowski> mzanetti, but you're landing in wily first, no?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, we're landing both simultaneously
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity8/notifications_icon_respect_ratio/+merge/258069
<elopio> josharenson: rhuddie wrote that wizard test for the sanity, so he will help you reviewing your branch.
<elopio> thanks again!
<josharenson> elopio: cool, thank yo
<josharenson> u
<elopio> dednick: this is what I wanted to talk to you about: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1446846-test_slider_revert/+merge/259415
<dednick> elopio: "The slider value is reverted" . the slider value is not supposed to be reverted. There is a related MP linked in the MP i did for 1446846
<dednick> There are 2 branches for the fix.
<elopio> dednick: hum, can you show me the second branch?
<dednick> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/fix-maximumWaitBufferInterval
<elopio> that sounds awesome, then I won't have to fix the autopilot bug yet :)
<elopio> thanks dednick !
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-21
<davidcalle> Good morning
<heiko> hello guys, is anybody out there using the friends-app on 14.04.2?  and sorry if i am not on the right channel. if not could someone tell me where to go?
<faustisch> =(
<om26er> mzanetti, Hey! silo32 looks like the silo I landed yesterday
<rhuddie> hello, I have a very small MP which needs review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/slow-down-scope-swipe/+merge/259547
<mzanetti> MacSlow, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbTEVbQLC8s
<mzanetti> om26er, yeah... it's the same, just rebuilt against vivid+overlay
<om26er> mzanetti, does it need QA ack ?
<mzanetti> om26er, I guess yes...
<mzanetti> sorry... my mistake that I requested it on a silo for wily yesterday :/
<mhall119> willcooke: is your team still going to be publishing Desktop Next ISOs?
<mhall119> I thought you were going to do just snappy
<mzanetti> cimi, http://pad.lv/1457424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457424 in webbrowser-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress]
<dandrader> mzanetti, so the next unity8 landing will have shellRotation?
 * dandrader wary of solving merge conflicts over there
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> om26er, do you think you can grant the QA approval today still? There shouldn't be any changes from what you've tested yesterday
<mzanetti> maybe give it a quick look, just to be sure
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, I'll look into that sure, in a few minutes
<mzanetti> om26er, thanks a bunch
<davmor2> mzanetti: not without the ability to flash an image
<mhall119> willcooke: will there be a "Live" image of Snappy Desktop that can be booted from a USB without installing anything on the computer?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> thanks seb128
<seb128> mhall119, we are going to need that to be able to install snappy on a machine, right?
<mhall119> seb128: it's probably not technically necessary to have a casper environment in order to install, but it would be nice to have it to let users play around with it safely
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I think dumping a snappy image on a stick should boot it
<seb128> it's not much different from dumping in on a disk on a sdcard from embedded system or such
<willcooke> sorry mhall119 seb128 - was otp
<mhall119> seb128: so it would be like it was installed on the USB stick
<mhall119> which would work, I assume, but would be different from the normal ISO's live option
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<seb128> it would just be a normal install you boot
<mhall119> which would work for a read/write USB drive, but not a DVD, which is probably okay
<mzanetti> davmor2, huh?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11267248/
<dandrader> -- checking for module 'connectivity-qt1'
<dandrader> --   package 'connectivity-qt1' not found
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ^^^ how did you fix it?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I recall you saying something like build dep broken or something
<davmor2> mzanetti: flashing image 10 for arale is completely broken currently
<mzanetti> davmor2, then flash a krillin :P
<davmor2> mzanetti: ota4 is for arale first and krillin second :P
<dandrader> mzanetti, fixed shellRotation merge conflicts
<greyback> cimi: QSG_ANTIALIASING_METHOD=vertex
<greyback> QSG_DISTANCEFIELD_ANTIALIASING=gray
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, you about? dkessel and I have some questions about the ubuntu-next desktop wily images
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: Hey, yeah, I'll answer them the best I can:)
<balloons> dkessel, fire away. For my part I'm curious if unity8-lxc should transition nicely to the new images or not. I've not tried, but since I have you I'll ask
<dkessel> hey ChrisTownsend. so basically, i tried the current unity-next image and plymouth fails on my machine (laptop with optimus graphics) when trying the live session
<dkessel> when i try the installer session, ubiquity starts up, though.
<dkessel> i wanted to sees whats happening in the live session (processes hanging, etc.), but on the TTY, i need to login, and i don't know the credentials
<dkessel> it all worked in vivid, i believe ;)
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Ok, I've yet to try the Live image except for the LXC version.  So the user & password, I'm trying to remember....
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: BTW, wily images work in the LXC version.
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, brillant. I'll give it a whirl next week when I'm home again
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Maybe it's ubuntu & blank password?
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: seb128 would know, but he's not around.
<dkessel> ChrisTownsend: i tried that, and ubuntu / ubuntu
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Hmm....
<dkessel> balloons: i'll try right away :p
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: I also thought live sessions had the tty already unlocked, but I could be mistaken.
<dkessel> ChrisTownsend: yes, i remember it that way, too....
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: The Plymouth problem sounds like it's unrelated to Ubuntu Next though.
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: We should probably ask seb128 tomorrow, if he's around.  This sounds broken.
<dkessel> ChrisTownsend: ok, you guys can just ping me then
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Ok, sounds like a plan.  Sorry I couldn't help you more.
<balloons> should we file something? I know I can't guarantee I'll remember :)
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: I'll make a note.
<balloons> awesome. thanks ChrisTownsend and dkessel
<ChrisTownsend> I wonder if the normal Wily daily iso has the same problem.
<tsdgeos> rhuddie: have you seen leo's comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/slow-down-scope-swipe/+merge/259547 ?
<rhuddie> tsdgeos, yes, I added that to the description of change at the top.
<tsdgeos> ah sorry didn0t see it
 * tsdgeos blind
<rhuddie> tsdgeos, no worries :)
<tsdgeos> top approved
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207098855/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.qtmir_0.4.5%2B15.10.20150521-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mzanetti> ltinkl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11272197/
#ubuntu-unity 2015-05-22
<dkessel> seb128: I tried the unity next image yesterday without much success. Can you see the backlog I produced with ChrisTownsend and balloons?
<seb128> dkessel, no I can't, I close my IRC at night
<dkessel> Copying it seb128: dkessel hey ChrisTownsend. so basically, i tried the current unity-next image and plymouth fails on my machine (laptop with optimus graphics) when trying the live session
<dkessel> when i try the installer session, ubiquity starts up, though.
<dkessel> i wanted to sees whats happening in the live session (processes hanging, etc.), but on the TTY, i need to login, and i don't know the credentials
<dkessel> We tried ubuntu/ubuntu and ubuntu/<empty password> , but neither worked
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, dkessel: ubuntu-desktop-next is the login and password is empty
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: So how to log into a VT?
<seb128> ^
<seb128> type u-b-u-...
<seb128> or I don't understand the question
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Umm, well, you switch over to a VT and in the VT screen, it is asking for your username.  You put ubuntu there, then hit enter.  For the password, jsut hit enter, but it doesn't log you in.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, right, login is "ubuntu-desktop-next" as just written...
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, ok, duh, I get it now.
<seb128> :-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: We'll wait for dkessel's feedback.  Thanks!
<dkessel> Okay. So I will see if I can find some process hanging when the live session does not start.
<dkessel> Thanks seb128 and ChrisTownsend
<seb128> yw
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, dkessel, my guess is that Mir just doesn't support optimus atm
<dkessel> seb128 is the installer session not using mir?
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> ubiquity doesn't run under Mir atm
<seb128> so that session is still X
<dkessel> ok
<tsdgeos> elopio: what's your opinion on my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1446846-test_slider_revert/+merge/259415 ?
<elopio> tsdgeos: I think you are right. I misunderstood the test and dednick has a better branch to solve the problem.
<tsdgeos> k
<mzanetti> ltinkl, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1QT8rVuZbdIzVJFAO5X2IgZVVyFmaYy_tH1tlBnLRWXo/edit#heading=h.dje32ztessps
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-23
<ShR3K> Hi ! What is the name of the view which display running apps after right edge swipe gesture ?
<tsdgeos> ShR3K: Spread
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/stabilize_test_all_widgets_height/+merge/294377 ?
<ShR3K> tsdgeos : Thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since the silos triple build now, should we adapt the CI?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, yes, we should
<Saviq> but that will mean a lot of red right now ;)
<Saviq> still, doing
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to unassign me and you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535798 so it closes in 60 days since noone seems to care about retesting/giving a case in which it fails
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535798 in Canonical System Image "My Music scope, tracks with odd characters in the path play but don't update the icon or show progress bar" [High,Incomplete]
<tsdgeos> actually just unassigning me aws enough
<tsdgeos> cool
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> is there a way to change what sound output libertine uses? (it's not the same as Mir/Unity8)
<Saviq> bregma, any idea ↑?
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=vivid+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/808/ ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah flaky test
<tsdgeos> can't be related
<tsdgeos> didn't touch the spread at all
<cimi> sorry wrong copy paste :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, btw can we make it more stable with your new branch to stabilise tests?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: that looks like my bug I'll check for you after but I thought I had provided people with tracks already
<tsdgeos> cimi: no idea, haven't looked at it
<tsdgeos> davmor2: maybe it's fixed in one of the 150 branches we have yet to land
<mterry> Saviq, happy Monday!  :)  So silo 58, is it still blocked on an uninstallability issue?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, we're getting there, though
<mterry> k
<ShR3K> How can I make package for armhf from my desktop environment ? I'd like to test on my Aquaris M10
<Saviq> ShR3K, use the Ubuntu SDK, it will cross-build packages for you
<mterry> Is the problem with cmake not finding compiler ABI info on yakkety known yet?
<mterry> and/or am I hitting a unique-to-me issue maybe?
<mterry> I must be, we compile on yakkety in buildd...
<mterry> aha.  we don't play with ccache well apparently
<bschaefer> greyback, hello, so to talk about maliit osk window resizing
<bschaefer> err moving rather
<bschaefer> now ... this will be a huge issue for gtk apps, but even when i tried a qt in app in xmir it didnt move the window (not sure how that informations gets sent to qt)
<bschaefer> i assumes since its on X11 it never gets there from unity8 unless some sort of dbus stuff?
 * bschaefer should have remember earlier and assumes you're off :)
<greyback> bschaefer: I'm still around
<greyback> bschaefer: there is a side-channel which communicates between shell and qtubuntu to tell it the OSK size
<greyback> that doesn't existin xmir
<bschaefer> o ok soo my guess is the qt apps on xmir doesnt use the qtubuntu platform
<bschaefer> soo that'll be an issue
<bschaefer> yeah
<greyback> right
<greyback> qtubuntu allows Qt apps run on Mir
<bschaefer> nor can that be solved... sooo we'll need a separate handling method :(
<greyback> well it /could/ - but that's a platform specific solution, and GTK won't be happy then
<bschaefer> yup
<bschaefer> which is a lot of the apps hmm
<bschaefer> greyback, the only other way i've thought of is to manually resize the windows... or rather ask them to resize
<bschaefer> if ... the other way doesnt work
<bschaefer> but that seems harsh
<greyback> bschaefer: have you talked to some GTK people? In case they're aware of a nice thing they cna do?
<bschaefer> greyback, i have not!
 * bschaefer adds that to the list to track down
<bschaefer> would be nice if they did support something like that directly
<greyback> bschaefer: because resizing a window isn't always guaranteed to work. Some windows have a minimum size
<bschaefer> yup, hence why it would be a suggestion
<bschaefer> and wont always work but if it would work anyway, not sure how it would have worked anyway :)
<greyback> how about could te toolkit inform us of the geometry of the focused text box, then shell could move the surface to never occlude the text box?
<bschaefer> err if it wouldnt have worked /me generates confusing sentences
<bschaefer> greyback, well im hoping thats ... maliit would know this
<bschaefer> but
<bschaefer> dnag
<bschaefer> i know the toolkit tells maliit where to draw
<bschaefer> err
<bschaefer> preedit lines at lease
<bschaefer> for the text
 * bschaefer double checks this
<bschaefer> greyback, hmm actually dont think so but there *seems* to be a dbus interface to change to position of the maliit keyboard
<greyback> bschaefer: also, has not an OSK been a thing people can enable for accessibility?
<bschaefer> soo i might have to figure out... how to do this per input context
<bschaefer> qt/gtk
<bschaefer> greyback, err usually you can enable them?
<bschaefer> for U7 you can at lease
<greyback> bschaefer: caution that that is an X11 dbus thing
 * bschaefer might have mis understood that question
<greyback> be wary that Mir may not let maliit do what X11 did
<bschaefer> greyback, o very true
<bschaefer> ive not tested out this function and if it works on mir
<greyback> bschaefer: well I know it can be enabled, but surely then it would have the same consequences that you're looking at now - and possibly some solutions
<bschaefer> that would be a good first step since we slightly depend on it :)
<bschaefer> greyback, well i would assume the desktop just doesnt do that sort of thing
<bschaefer> but yeah i should
<bschaefer> look into how the desktop handles it
<greyback> bschaefer: plz have a look, just in case
<bschaefer> o yeah
<bschaefer> i need to
 * bschaefer adds it to the list
<greyback> odds are, there's nothing
<greyback> but just in case
<bschaefer> greyback, we could also ... set the osk as part of the ...
<bschaefer> U8 interface
<bschaefer> just like the panel?
<bschaefer> that would be resizing though
<bschaefer> (same idea i suppose)
<greyback> bschaefer: I'd rather not. Later on there could be 3rd party keyboards
<bschaefer> greyback, very true
<bschaefer> greyback, cool you've given some things to dig around thanks!
<greyback> bschaefer: we can let keyboard draw anywhere it wants on screen
<bschaefer> yeah
<greyback> I wonder what Windows10 does
<bschaefer> i can take a look my brother has win10 on his desktop
<bschaefer> greyback, i think ... win before has done
 * bschaefer cant remember :)
<greyback> bschaefer: would you please write up your research in a doc, so people can read and contribute?
<bschaefer> greyback, yup! Quickly checking Win7
<bschaefer> its just a normal window
<bschaefer> if you move it over a text box
<bschaefer> you just can draw on it
<bschaefer> err see it*
<greyback> so it occludes?
<bschaefer> you cant see the text box* and it still allows it no
<bschaefer> no
 * bschaefer cant speak atm
<bschaefer> greyback, its just a normal window always on top
<greyback> ok, so it relies on user to reposition OSK surface to not occlude
<bschaefer> yes, thats one thing that maliit needs
<bschaefer> if you can move it around your self
<bschaefer> then this solves that as well
<greyback> bschaefer: I think windows7 is too old, win8 onwards has a very different OSK
<greyback> I've got Win9/10 on a machine, I can try that at home
<bschaefer> greyback, cool yeah i can try it as well i a bit
<greyback> I think we can do better than "leave it to the user to fix it" :)
<bschaefer> very true :)
<greyback> bschaefer: the needs of a typical user OSK may differ significantly to the needs of an Accessibility keyboard - would be good to know if that the case or not
<bschaefer> o very true i look through the options but didnt see any different placement options
 * bschaefer wonders what would be the best solution really...
<bschaefer> if the user moves an OSK over an input area...
<bschaefer> thats just bad on them, but if it maps over one thats not good and *what* would ideally happen?
<bschaefer> ideally, you can see the keyboard to click on, and you can clearly see the input area...
<bschaefer> sooo something has to move
<bschaefer> but what about something like gedit?
<bschaefer> where the entire window is a input area :(
<greyback> bschaefer: another thing I fear we'll be missing - how do you unfocus the text entry box?
<bschaefer> greyback, im not sure how it currently works :)... i assume anytime you click away from it?
<greyback> say you're editing a form, with a bunch of textboxes. When you tap one box, OSK slides up. But when you're done, what do you tap on to unfocus it?
<bschaefer> hmm
<greyback> bschaefer: user can't really unfocus, only move focus to something else
<bschaefer> maybe a button on the osk?
<bschaefer> you can slide the osk down
<bschaefer> to hide it but theres no way to ... *unfocus* it
<bschaefer> if a box is selected
<greyback> and then,  do we know user tapped another text box to bring up osk again?
<bschaefer> yeah thats how it currenlty works
<bschaefer> annoyingly
<bschaefer> as if you have the osk open
<bschaefer> slide it down to hide
<bschaefer> then click on a different input area
<bschaefer> it comes back up
<bschaefer> (actually IIRC clicking back on the same input area will cause it to re-open)
<greyback> ok, so at least osk won't stay hidden if user wants to summon it
<bschaefer> right, i havnt had that issue
<greyback> android does have a hide-osk button on the osk
<greyback> so we might need that too
<bschaefer> yeah i agree
<bschaefer> as sliding it down... makes sense but not always easy to figure out
<dandrader|afk> fwiw, OSK on my android phone doesn't have a hide button
<dandrader|afk> I have to press the phone's back soft-button
<bschaefer> good to know maybe different android versions?
 * bschaefer hasnt used android in a while
<greyback> bschaefer: my nexus 10 OSK has software buttons , one of which is the hide-OSK button (one on the right I think)
<greyback> maybe a hardware button does it for you
<bschaefer> greyback, we dont have that luxury :)
<bschaefer> though i dont remember seeing anything in maliit for that
 * bschaefer isnt sure how hard that would be
 * greyback eod
<greyback> o/
<bschaefer> attente, hey (if you're still around). How new is maliit inputcontext gtk3?
<bschaefer> looking back at vivid + overlay it seems to just be an empty package?
<bschaefer> in xenial it install im-modules.so
<bschaefer> but the vivid one installs no libraries
<bschaefer> looks ... pretty new from the google, you created the project in 2015-11-20... and first ppa was build jan 2016 hmm
<bschaefer> soo that wont be in vivid :(
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-24
<ShR3K> Is there any process about how to compile unity8 with ubuntu sdk ide. I have problem when I want to open the project with CMakeLists.txt
<Saviq> ShR3K, can you paste the errors please?
<Saviq> (on pastebin)
<ShR3K_> saviq : http://pastebin.com/z6H62fZD
<ShR3K> I have no argument, my generator is the generic Unix desktop and this happen when I click on "Execute CMake"
<Saviq> Shr3K that file should be generated by cmake... did you try running ./build.sh -s; ./build.sh in the trunk checkout?
<ShR3K> Saviq, Ok I'm doing it. But is it the same process to compile it for armhf devices ?
<ShR3K> Saviq, ./build.sh -c and Execute CMake on ubuntu sdk ide
<Saviq> Shr3K, right, I misguided you last night, didn't know you were building unity8 for the phone
<Saviq> Shr3K in that case the most tried is using sbuild https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild or libertine to build on the device
<Saviq> biab
<ShR3K> Saviq, Sorry for this confusion. I'll test it and I'll be back later probably
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the yakkety builds fail because of python3 regression?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, more like I fooked something in my scripts, checking
<Saviq> ah d'oh
<Saviq> that's what you get for editing the jobs manually ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will be good now
 * Saviq restarts
<tsdgeos> oki
<salty-horse> hey. does Unity require a .desktop file for an application to have an icon? I have an SDL2 program that sets an icon. it shows up in metacity, but unity only shows a default question mark icon.
<Saviq> salty-horse, yes, AFAIK it's required for names, descriptions, icons etc.
<salty-horse> any particular reason for not supporting it like metacity? (and perhaps other WM's. haven't tested others yet)
<Saviq> salty-horse, likely because it's just better UX to have a better icon than X can pass through (scalable, for example) and then there's translations etc.
<Saviq> and that's the only way to have the icon when the app's not running
<Saviq> basically, .desktop file better, and it's less code to maintain to not fall back to the X11-provided one
<salty-horse> Saviq, still a bit of a bummer. btw, I have a bug to report about icons set with SDL 1.2 that do show up, but wrong. for now, here's a teaser: <https://i.imgur.com/7IJwrsm.png> shows up as <https://i.imgur.com/qR8fpjt.png>
<Saviq> salty-horse, it's not like a .desktop file is something difficult to provide
<Saviq> salty-horse, looks like something went wrong with channels
<salty-horse> Saviq, but what if you want to change the icon to have it show something? and what if it's an old program that doesn't come with a .desktop file but DOES set an icon? oh well. :)
<salty-horse> Saviq, yeah, I'll investigate later with a simple icon that has distinct RGBA quadrants
<Saviq> salty-horse, you shouldn't change the icon to show anything - an icon is a static representation of which app that is
<Saviq> salty-horse, and whoever packages the old app can supply the desktop file
<Saviq> we really need to be able to say something is end-of-life, we can't support legacy for centuries to come
<salty-horse> is that "rule" in the freedesktop.org guidelines? :)
<Saviq> salty-horse, guidelines are just that - guidelines
<salty-horse> Saviq, also, as a developer running a program I compiled myself from the development path, I won't see an icon for it, right?
<Saviq> salty-horse, if you put a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications that matches the binary name, you will
<Saviq> not sure exactly how BAMF does the matching
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: mzanetti: greyback: i approved this https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/add-timestamps-to-dash-log/+merge/295538 feel free to comment if you disagree :D
<mzanetti> no, it's fine
<mzanetti> I looked at it but couldn't make up my mind on date yes/no
<josharenson> mzanetti: I added the date
<mzanetti> so I decided to not comment
<josharenson> yyyy-mm-dd+original time
<greyback> lgtm
<mzanetti> +1
<josharenson> mzanetti: greyback tsdgeos if you like the time format, I think I'll add it to unity8.log too (a la https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1498169)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1498169 in Canonical System Image "some logs in .cache/upstart are missing date/timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> oh, was this only the dash?
<josharenson> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> yes please add it to unity8 too
<josharenson> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks! i didn't expect such massive diff :?
<pstolowski> :/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: 1 line diff is massive? ?¿
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, me kidding :P
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noFixedArtShapeSizeForCardToolCard/+merge/295424/comments/758415
<cimi> tsdgeos, this is weird, it passes locally
<cimi> tsdgeos, but you're touching that code aren't you?
<cimi> unless it's a weird merge
<tsdgeos> https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=xenial+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/806/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Card__test_art_shape_fixed_size/ is real
<tsdgeos> but i had fixed that one
<cimi> yeah in the following branch?~
<tsdgeos> no, in here
<cimi> I see it passing here https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=xenial+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/808/
<cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> but this CI is less smart than the old one (or i think)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i forced pushed and CI didn't re-run, i'll retrigger it
<cimi> tsdgeos, i can retrigger
<tsdgeos> i just did :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there a way we can make CI run on force-pushes (eventually ones that have smaller or equal revision number) ?
<josharenson> mzanetti: tsdgeos I don't know if you took a look at the latest Autoscroller draft, but unless you have issues w/ it, I'm going to make it part of the dash-autoscrolling MP
<josharenson> unless you think there is a compelling reason to push for it to be included in the uitk
<mzanetti> josharenson, didn't look at the latest revision yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah we'd need to work on the python scripts we've inherited
<mzanetti> yeah, I think what saviq meant was to push it to the sdk
<tsdgeos> josharenson: me had a look either, i guess you can start working on it and i'll give it a look tomorrow morning first thing
<josharenson> mzanetti: ok I'll update the comments to better match qdoc style
<josharenson> tsdgeos: sure, no worries
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess for now we can be "happy" if we don't have two implementations (launcher and scopes list)
<tsdgeos> and then move it up to the sdk?
<mzanetti> yeah, I guess that's ok
<Saviq> +1
<mzanetti> just ran it. it behaves like I'd expect it now
<mzanetti> josharenson, not 100% sure I understand how you use the containerHeight property
<josharenson> mzanetti: let me take a look, it was necessary at some point, but may no longer be
<mzanetti> also I think 2 of the 3 bindings have wrong syntax and just do nothing
<mzanetti> josharenson, ^
<josharenson> mzanetti: ah missing ""
 * josharenson wonders how this works at all w/ those broken...
<mzanetti> josharenson, yeah, but I'm also not sure what they should do. seems the one on contentX/contentY is enough
<josharenson> ok
<mzanetti> josharenson, well, in general looks not too bad. clean it up a bit and then yeah, put it into the MP
<josharenson> mzanetti: the container height was to determine where the bottom of the visible surface was. For example, if you run tryDash and shrink the window in the y direction, the list height extends past the window, but the parent height was updating with the resize... probably an issue specific to the original dash MP
<mzanetti> josharenson, shouldn't you be able to get all of that either from the size of the item itself, or from the flickable.contentHeight etc?
<josharenson> mzanetti: the contentHeight was still larger than the window for the dash case IIRC
<josharenson> mzanetti: its unlikely that itll ever be an issue in real life though
<mzanetti> josharenson, if you're talking about the size of the listview itself, not the content, it should be the same as the autoscroller height itself now
<mzanetti> so to me it looks like this could go away, but I might still miss a detail somewhere
<josharenson> mzanetti: ok ill get rid of it and see if it breaks ever
<bschaefer> attente, hello! Soo maliit-inputcontext-gtk3
<bschaefer> on vivd
<bschaefer> vivid* is just an empty package. Need to figure out the best way we should get a valid input context to the vivid overlay?
<attente> bschaefer: oh sorry. totally forgot to reply...
<bschaefer> attente, o no worries :)
 * bschaefer would have poked you everyday until you did!
<bschaefer> attente, my main concern is ... we'll have to also do maliit-framework but im not sure if theres an API/ABI break
<bschaefer> in that...
<attente> bschaefer: i'm not sure how the overlay works, but can it just ship the maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 module in the correct location?
<bschaefer> attente, well the issue with that ... is maliit glib
<bschaefer> is now moved back into the maliit-framework?
 * bschaefer should double check that
<attente> yeah, should be
<attente> so vivid doesn't have maliit-glib?
<bschaefer> attente, im pretty sure it does though ill have to double check if its empty or not
 * bschaefer isnt sure what the maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 is empty for vivid
<bschaefer> sure why*
<attente> basically there was a huge re-factor where jan ripped all of that stuff out into separate repos
<bschaefer> attente, it only has libmaliit-glib0 - transitional dummy package
<attente> but nobody ever re-packaged the new repos
<attente> damn. ok
<bschaefer> attente, o i see, soo yeah i think... ill need to re-package the maliit-framework
<bschaefer> which will have the maliit glib lib
<attente> yeah
<bschaefer> annnd the inputcontext gtk3 should be happy
<bschaefer> attente, cool thanks!
<attente> bschaefer: does that mean sru'ing that to vivid?
<bschaefer> attente, no hopefully this goes straight into the overlay
<bschaefer> overlay == ppa that we stuff packages that need to be backported
<attente> oh ok
<bschaefer> attente, soo the only issue here is if there is a API/ABI break of anything that depends on
<bschaefer> maliit-frameowrk
<bschaefer> would also need to be backported which ... hopefully is zero otherwise ill have to figure out what to do :)
<attente> can't imagine that any api/abi was broken
<bschaefer> attente, well then thats good news :) If the keyboard works
<bschaefer> then that will show
<bschaefer> since it'll crash otherwise
<bschaefer> soo it'll be an easy catch if there is
<attente> true :) i just wish you didn't have to go through all the work of doing it in the case that it breaks
<bschaefer> attente, i know :(
<attente> the good news is it looks like not much happened there upstream beyond migrating from qmake to cmake
<bschaefer> attente, once we move to xenial + overlay
<bschaefer> o sweet
<bschaefer> ill look around there as well just to double check
<attente> bschaefer: thanks!
<bschaefer> attente, np, and thank you for the info!
<dandrader> mterry, is there still a reason for the "needs fixing" here? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeHotspot/+merge/293629
<mterry> dandrader, nope, just upgraded to abstain.  thanks
<dandrader> ltinkl, mind top-approving that back again https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeHotspot/+merge/293629 ?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-25
<mikodo> I am hearing of much activity happening with development of unity8. Rightly or wrongly, that is what I heard. How can I restate my desire to see this become a priority in unity8  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1400580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400580 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " Color Inverse on display. Toggle Negative Image" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mikodo> Even hearing that it looks like unity8 session has gone from being a pre-view to being the intended Xserver Ubuntu replacement. Is is time to build in replacement shading for Unity8 to replace X like my bug reads?
<duflu> mikodo: Yeah I implemented that in Mir over a year ago. I would like Unity8 to get access to that implementation too (via unity-system-compositor), rather than waiting indefinitely for Unity8 to reimplement the same feature
<mikodo> duflu, Yes I saw you in the channel and was thinking of you
<duflu> Essentially we don't even need agreement from Unity8. Just Mir team to agree on some key combo to access system-compositor features (like Ctrl+Alt+Shift+...)
<duflu> Same goes for video mode switching etc. But it would be better if Unity8 was involved so we could have a GUI to control it
<mikodo> Well, who should I talk too :)
<duflu> mikodo: Best to comment on the bug: "Hey where's the feature?"
<duflu> And the Unity8 team (at least some of them) will see it
<mikodo> Cool. I was thinking of that, but didn't  want to sound to forward respective of your work
<duflu> We can do high contrast and red-shift at the same time
<duflu> mikodo: Speaking as a Canonical employee, I recommend you do beat us up. Ubuntu is yours and you should be hitting us over the head with it to make it better
<mikodo> Thanks!
<duflu> Sometimes change only happens when we get bad publicity. It's better if we change before then
<mikodo> Somewhere, somehow I have an advocate. Let me think on what you have said.
<mikodo> Okay. Thanks. camako (Cemil) , Greyback (Gerry), SABDFL (Mark) are going to here about this. I think it is too important for them to not see the stonewalling on this important user accommodation.
<duflu> mikodo: Again, please keep it formal by commenting in the bug
<mikodo> duflu, Okay. No worries.
<mikodo> Thank you. Though not legally blind, I do have vision problems. More importantly I do have a a brother who is,  and has much less vision. I want to think on what I am going to include in the bug as, it is not just we brothers who I am asking this for. That leaves me with some trepidation,  as I will speaking for others needing these features from around the globe. So, I will comment on this in the bug, and take it further then (as needed)  when I am c
<mikodo> omfortable with my words. I need to think on this a while.
<tsdgeos> greyback: yep you need a new laptop/wifi driver :D
<greyback> yeah :(
 * Saviq doesn't trust wifi, still on ethernet wherever possible
<pstolowski> Saviq, i thought that was fixed, no? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-047/yakkety/i386/u/unity8/20160524_215652@/log.gz
<pstolowski> Saviq, or is it Y-specific now?
<pstolowski> Saviq, in any case, i think silo 47 is good to go
<mterry> Saviq, thanks for managing silo 59
<mterry> I'll help test today, hopefully we can pass to qa
<dandrader> tsdgeos, in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/compile_with_ubsan/+merge/295677
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what's "ubsan'?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, in the diff I only see you adding a header file
<tsdgeos> dandrader: sorry
<tsdgeos> dandrader: undefined behaviour sanitizer
<tsdgeos> -fsanitize=undefined
<tsdgeos> dandrader: http://clang.llvm.org/docs/UndefinedBehaviorSanitizer.html
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if you also use https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/ecm_optional_santizers/+merge/295673 you can enable it by using -DECM_ENABLE_SANITIZERS='undefined' if you have ecm installed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'll add it to the description
<Saviq> mterry, nw, we should ask if there's any more code we wanna add since
<Saviq> and make sure things are reviewed (https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/build-arm64/+merge/295573 hint hint)
<mterry> Saviq, I was hoping to cut things off and do another silo after with everything new -- neverending cycle of silos.  I figured the silo was already quite large
<mterry> Saviq, should use qml-module-ubuntu-web instead of qtdec*  :)
<mterry> otherwise fine
<Saviq> mterry, I think there's a branch from tsdgeos for that
<mterry> Though I see you snuck a fullscreen fix in
<Saviq> did I?
<mterry> Saviq, hah, then ltinkl did...
<Saviq> ah for fullscreen notifs, yeah we did
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mterry: i'd also appreciate if we can land this one asap instead of keeping adding things, the handle_termination_signals branch is needed for the dash performance metrings since otherwise we use random debs that will break at some point
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but you moved the declaration to a different file, could have fixed.  But fine, we'll let tsdgeos do it  :)
<Saviq> mterry, ok, cut off is fine with me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mterry: yeah but conflcits as hell, so we shelved it for next time
<ltinkl> mterry, I'm innocent :)
<Saviq> mterry, it needed a rebuild anyway, so that's when I snuck in
<mterry> Silos need bzr blame
<tsdgeos> he je
<mterry> tsdgeos, when you rebase your branch, make sure to look at build.sh too, it has build-deps there
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you mark that as needs fixing on the branch?
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'll forget :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh actually use the process?!  ok  :)
<Saviq> mterry, "show audit logs"
<mterry> Saviq, whoa
<Saviq> mterry, kicked https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/171/ off
<mterry> Saviq, oh thanks -- is the entry point for doing so at unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com?
<mterry> Never manually started that job
<Saviq> mterry, yeah https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/build?delay=0sec simply
<Saviq> mterry, it's a slightly different job to the test-0-autopkgtest one - not "public" yet, need to clear a thing or two up in there
<mterry> ltinkl, I can't get dragPanelDownToRestoreWindow to work for me -- is there a trick?
<mterry> ltinkl, oh haha!
<mterry> ltinkl, user error, nm
<mterry> ltinkl, hrm.  no actually, my question stands...
<mterry> tsdgeos, you approved that branch ^ (https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/dragPanelDownToRestoreWindow/+merge/290327)  -- is there a trick to get it to work?
<tsdgeos> mterry: it did work back when i tried it
<tsdgeos> mterry: you can't drag from the indicators i think
<mterry> tsdgeos, just drag with a mouse on the non-notification area panel?
<tsdgeos> yeah drag down with the maximized window
<tsdgeos> doesn't work?
<mterry> didn't for me
<mterry> might be being dumb though
<tsdgeos> which silo, want me to try?
<tsdgeos> just in case you're really doing it wrong?
<mterry> tsdgeos, silo 59
<tsdgeos> mterry: it seems it has indeed broken
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh good (sorta)
<mterry> paging ltinkl!
<tsdgeos> let me try the branch standaalone again
<tsdgeos> mterry: something has defenitely "conflicted"
<tsdgeos> if i go back to current unity8+ltinkl's branch it works again
<tsdgeos> btu with silo59 it does not
<tsdgeos> so even if it doesn't code conflict
<tsdgeos> there's a "this doesn't work anymore" conflict
<mterry> tsdgeos, hmph.  Easy enough to drop from silo, but I'd prefer ltinkl's guess on whether it can be quickly fixed
<tsdgeos> +1
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks for testing
<ltinkl> mterry, let me test it in the silo (and without)
<ltinkl> mterry, how quickly you want to hand it over to QA?
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm still testing it manually, but I hoped to do so today
<ltinkl> mterry, I wonder what could be the cause... some botched merge probably
 * ltinkl installs the silo
<mterry> ltinkl, merges are the worst  :)
<mterry> ltinkl, well not quite a botched merge -- the branch alone works
<mterry> ltinkl, just some interaction with something else in the silo
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, let me diff my branch and the silo
<ltinkl> mterry, looks like some other MouseArea in Panel.qml
<mterry> ltinkl, hrm.  Also with the fullscreen notificatino branch, the PUK dialog drops down to reveal the panel when I do vol up/ vol down
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, that'đ a feature
<ltinkl> mterry, odd I know
<mterry> huh
<mterry> ltinkl, why?  the vol dialog is obscuring the panel in that case.  And you can't drag it down...
<ltinkl> mterry, the "confirmation notification" (like volume) get by design inserted unconditionally to the top of the displayed queue
<mterry> ltinkl, that's fine...  I don't mind displaying it on top of the PUK
<mterry> ltinkl, but the PUK gets moved, which seems wrong.  And the vol dialog is placed oddly (overlapping panel)
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, again - hope this gets solved by having dialogs for those things... we can't display on notification over another, the container is a listview
<ltinkl> one notification *
<mterry> ltinkl, humph.  ok.  I guess it's not worse than before
<mterry> thanks
<ltinkl> mterry, branch unbroken :) can you pls rebuild?
<mterry> ltinkl, awesome.  I also noticed a test failure that looks related -- test_dragPanelToRestoreMaximizedWindow -- would this fix that then?
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, this was a proof it was not working :)
<mterry> presumably the test failure was capturing the incompatibility and will now pass
<mterry> cool
<ltinkl> mterry, exactly
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm, this failure https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/171/label=amd64,package=unity8,release=xenial+overlay,testname=qmluitests.sh/testReport/(root)/ListViewWithPageHeaderTest/testMaximizeVisibleAreaAndShowHeader/ could be caused by this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/optimize_LVWPH_layout/+merge/290021 in the new silo
<mterry> ltinkl, tsdgeos: that failure only showed up in xenial, so might be flaky.  Which isn't a good thing either, but still
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> do we have two lvpwh branches?
<tsdgeos> if so it may be a problem
<tsdgeos> since i'm renaming some names in that branch
<tsdgeos> so the other branch may cleanly merge but still fail
<tsdgeos> but otoh didn't fail in vivid
<tsdgeos> i'll download the code and run the tests here to see if i can repro
<tsdgeos> is there a way to know if an app was killer by the oom ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, syslog
<tsdgeos> yep, i'm getting oom killed :/
<tsdgeos> will talk to sergio tomorrow see if i can split this in smaller runs instead of one big one
<tsdgeos> mterry: fwiw i've been running the 4 tests that failed on xenial in a loop for 20 minutes
<tsdgeos> no failure yet
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh good thanks.  That's odd that all 4 failed though
<mterry> but good to know they aren't completely bogus
<mterry> tsdgeos, since only one test failed in all 3 releases, I think the others must be flaky.  Maybe more flaky in jenkins than on our machines though...
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, tried adding some "stress"?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: well running the 4 of them at the same time already uses like 70% of the cpu
 * tsdgeos updates the huge kde l10n svn tree to create some hd noise
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, that's not enough I'm afraid... the flaky wizard test I fixed earlier wasn't failing either untill I added "stress" to the mix
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, "stress --cpu 8 --io 2"
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: i'm just saying "the tests are not wrong per se"
<tsdgeos> i'm not saying they are good :D
 * mterry starts silo 59 official autopkg run, goes to gym
<Saviq> hrm why does this jenkins job take an hour... when a normal CI run takes 20mins
<robert_ancell> josharenson, hi, regarding bug 1583624, have you dug into Mir as to why it's trying to get the VT?
<ubot5> bug 1583624 in Light Display Manager "Mir cannot open a tty when started by lightdm" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583624
<josharenson> robert_ancell: no further than knowing a mir server needs a VT to run in...
<salty-horse> noticed something strange. if my executable is named a.out, the icon it sets on startup isn't respected. if I rename it, I see the icon. any idea why that happens?
<robert_ancell> josharenson, when it's running as non-root? Why does it need a VT?
<josharenson> robert_ancell: I'd have to ask a mir person :-/
<robert_ancell> I'll ask RAOF when he's on later
<robert_ancell> josharenson, Can I reproduce the issue here? Is this on Yakkety?
<josharenson> robert_ancell: I haven't tried it on yakkety yet (just upgrade this morning) but it should be pretty easy to reproduce locally. I can point you to a branch or build you debs..
<robert_ancell> josharenson, a branch is good
<josharenson> robert_ancell: ok, 1 min. I need to push 1 small change then
<robert_ancell> no rush
 * josharenson is also resyncing w/ trunk as its been a while
<josharenson> robert_ancell: https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/session-chooser-gui should do it. Just be mindful of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1536662 (which looks fixed now)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1536662 in Mir 0.21 "[regression] Black screen: Mir hangs and then crashes on startup/login due to reading from /dev/random" [Critical,Triaged]
 * josharenson goes afk for 10 min to walk his dog
<josharenson> robert_ancell: I'm going eod, but if you have any questions, ill be back on for a bit in a few hours
<robert_ancell> josharenson, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-26
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Yo!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, howdy
<robert_ancell> RAOF, regarding bug 1583624, do you know why a Mir session would be attempting to work out what VT it is on?
<ubot5> bug 1583624 in Light Display Manager "Mir cannot open a tty when started by lightdm" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583624
<RAOF> Hm. Because for some reason it's trying to run on bare KMS.
<RAOF> Is unity8 being passed the --host-socket option?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, not by LightDM
<RAOF> Well, something should be.
<robert_ancell> That was my guess, some change has made it think it's no longer running under u-s-c
<RAOF> Something needs to tell the greeter's Mir to connect to usc rather than try to drive the hardware.
<robert_ancell> LightDM sets MIR_SOCKET - is that no longer sufficient?
<RAOF> I don't think that was ever sufficient?
<robert_ancell> That's how Unity 8 sessions work...
<robert_ancell> LightDM picks a socket name, starts U-S-C with that then runs the sessions with MIR_SOCKET set (the greeter is just a special case of a session).
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hah. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290345
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1290345 in Mir "The server-side use of $MIR_SOCKET is confusing" [Medium,Fix released]
<RAOF> So, Mir 0.21 changed the behaviour to require MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET (or, equivalently, passing --host-socket=).
<robert_ancell> That looks like it
<robert_ancell> So, I'm still confused. A Mir client reads MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET for the parent Mir server to connect to?
<robert_ancell> And MIR_SOCKET is the "socket you should open for your children to connect to"
<RAOF> No; a Mir client (which uses mir_connect_sync(nullptr)) reads MIR_SOCKET.
<robert_ancell> But a shell (which is a Mir client in this case) reads MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET?
<RAOF> For a Mir *server* it checks if MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET is set (or, equivalently, --host-socket), and if so uses that host to nest under.
<robert_ancell> So it sounds like I just need to replace MIR_SOCKET with MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET and it should still work.
<robert_ancell> I will however need to keep setting MIR_SOCKET for backwards compatibility
<RAOF> Yes.
<robert_ancell> Yay for API stability ;)
<RAOF> Of course, there's a good chance this will change again in the not-too-distant future :)
<robert_ancell> ahahahahah. *sigh*
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that change in 0.21 was just to remove the backwards compatibility right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<robert_ancell> Do you happen to know when the behaviour changed? I might just not bother keeping LightDM backwards compatible because it's too hard with Mir and practically it probably wont matter.
<RAOF> Hm, actually, I think that MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET has *always* been the correct thing to do.
<RAOF> And we just automatically set MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET if we found MIR_SOCKET was set.
<RAOF> So, just set MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET, and I'll tell you if the nested-platform-becomes-an-actual-platform rework changes things :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: it finished compiling :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: yay!
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: are you going to do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_qinputdeviceinfo_leaks/+merge/295799 too or want lpotter to?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yeah, I'd prefer someone else more knowledgeable of the code (lpotter or mzanetti)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> lpotter: if you're still around can you have a look at it? ↑
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: how do you feel about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_uninitialized_use/+merge/295805 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, the first 2 are obvious, the 3rd one... need some context, sec :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, in silo 59, is there anything that would cause the CardTool tests to be slow?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i mean there was a branch that made things slower
<tsdgeos> but i thought i had fixed cardTool to be fast again
<mterry> tsdgeos, we failed autopkg tests because qmluitests timed out.  And running them manually, it seems slow
<tsdgeos> maybe i only made it on card
 * tsdgeos tries to remember the name of the branch
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_BRANCHES
<tsdgeos> yes https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_dash_test_more_stable/+merge/294127
<tsdgeos> probably needs the same fix of tst_card on test_cardtool
<tsdgeos> let me have a look
<tsdgeos> there's only one such construct in cardTool
<tsdgeos> mterry: is it noticeably slower than trunk
<tsdgeos> ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I will test... but first I wanted to let the current run finish...   it's been a long time.  like 20 min at least
<tsdgeos> locally?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> that's bad :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-059 for testing
<mterry> tsdgeos, aha, the test finished  :)
<tsdgeos> yeah it's another of those goddam parentless findChild
<tsdgeos> let me go over the test that have those and make sure they didn't get slow too
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, pushed to the branch, should be better now
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh thanks!
 * mterry will rebuild
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-27
<robert_ancell> How do you build unity8 from lp:unity8? It appears bzr-buildpackage doesn't work
<tsdgeos> Mirv: have a minute?
<tsdgeos> or maybe 5
<Mirv> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so i want to compile Qt 5.4.1 from vivid to trusty, assuming it "just compiles" in a chroot, what's the way to make it end in a ppa? i create put in my own personal ppa and that should be enough, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Qt 5.4.1 or eg just qtbase?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what i need is really qmlprofiler
<tsdgeos> so base and declarative
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the normal way would be to dget each that is needed like dget https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu11~vivid9.dsc
<Mirv> unpack, change debian/changelog vivid -> trusty , debuild -S -sa dput ppa:me/myppa ../qtbase*.changes
<greyback> tsdgeos: profiler can't be backported?
<Mirv> good point, getting just profiler source and compiling on trusty's 5.2
<Mirv> but maybe it's too integrated
<tsdgeos> greyback: it depends on declarative
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah. Pity
<tsdgeos> not depends
<tsdgeos> but "is part of the package"
<tsdgeos> so you need to build declarative
<tsdgeos> that i doubt it builds without base
<greyback> I had hoped it was just the packet receiver that needed updating
<Mirv> tsdgeos: also qtxmlpatterns which sits between qtbase and qtdeclarative
<tsdgeos> i don't probably "need" that one
<tsdgeos> i mean i'm not trying to get the best packages
<tsdgeos> just ones that give me qmlprofiler :D
<tsdgeos> but i'll check how hard it is
<tsdgeos> tx
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I was just thinking if Qt runtime checks also the version of qtxmlpatterns
<Mirv> and complains if it's different than qtbase + qtdeclartaive
<Mirv> when trying to run the profiler
<sh0dan> I read a wiki page which said to "contact a libertine developer". Are any around?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-05-28
<Fudge> any ideas why when closing thunderbird/firefox the crash reporter for mozilla comes up
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-25
<ktt9> Hello. I have a question about libbamf and it's default
<ktt9>        matcher. Should I really query the default matcher every time I want to
<ktt9>        get desktop file for some xid?
<ktt9> Oops, sorry.
<ktt9> I mean, because when I store matcher in static variable and get it only once, it seems that it produces wrong results in some cases.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-05-26
<rasengan> hello
#ubuntu-unity 2019-05-22
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I am looking for mainatainers of unity 7. Is this the right place?
#ubuntu-unity 2020-05-21
<upupbb-user2> u
<upupbb-user2> u
<upupbb-user2> u
